# Sticky  compliment yourself



## elbel

as inspired by 'compliment the person above you' 
i thought as we are all people who often think negatively about ourselves this would be a good challenge.
so write something you like about yourself, or maybe even something positive you have done today.

i will start off by saying i am terrified of making phone calls but i called up the bank and a university AND the doctors on the phone today!


----------



## stars

great job! well i'm proud of myself cause i hung out with someone for like 3 hours yesterday. and didn't obsess about it later!! i'm looking into getting a part time job even though it scares me like crazy.


----------



## TurningPoint

I'm focused mannnn.

Oh. and I think I'm good at following structure.


----------



## guitargirl

I think I'm a compassionate person. I always put people above myself.


----------



## ferrellwolf

Good question! I think SA has forever made me a compassionate person, even if I someday overcome it.


----------



## shymtealhead

Me to myself: "Cool Trans-am t-shirt your wearing! The GM F-Bodies were awesome cars man!"

simple, yet makes me feel good about my fashion choices lol


----------



## Jennifer7

I look pretty good today!


----------



## wraith

I talked with a girl on the phone for over an hour today! Yey, me!


----------



## Positive future

I am getting better at conversational skills. I am learning to take time to listen to what the other person said and am making an effort to think of something appropriate to say which supports what they said/what they feel, (rather than responding by comparing my own experience). My future is positive !


----------



## Cooliojulio

I broke a nail in class today and I didn't cry!


----------



## Double Indemnity

I use my compassion to help improve the lives of homeless cats.


----------



## trendyfool

I'm proving that I can get things done and live life.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

My hair looks great today!!!!


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I am a very forgiving, understanding person.


----------



## JenN2791

I'm glad I'm able to think up plans on what to do on my free time rather than sitting around bored to death - which is where the negative thoughts come in.


----------



## mondayeyes

Today I tried sushi for the first time - it took a lot of courage and I'm proud of me.


----------



## rala095

I had to give this girl a ride home yesterday and I didn't ignore her and actually talked to her


----------



## Famous

I just finished making 10 dvds for a charity sale in the morning...


----------



## Cat Montgomery

I sound like Barry White O_O


----------



## ratbag

I have a great deal of respect for all living creatures. I literally would not hurt a fly.


----------



## mondayeyes

You're brilliant.


----------



## kosherpiggy

im awesome.
true story.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

You're cool d00d.


----------



## RyanAdams

I'm a great guy. I make mistakes sometimes and should be called out for them, but I'm a great guy.


----------



## sas111

I'm excellent at negative thinking.

Er, okay...um, I have good self control over spending my money & still have some saved from my job back when I was 15. :stu

:hyper


----------



## Boring Loser

I'm starting to do a little better at taking care of myself.


----------



## barczyl

I'm more understanding and respectful than I thought.


----------



## CynicalOptimist

I am an inherently kind/considerate person no matter how much I wish I wasn't at times.


----------



## Rex92

I like my haircut.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

This is in need of a bump! I'm pretty strong. Benching around 320 pounds.


----------



## Ashley1990

M the most naughtiest girl here whoo hooooo...


----------



## Dissonance

I'm smarter then everyone else.


----------



## JenN2791

JenN2791 said:


> I'm glad I'm able to think up plans on what to do on my free time rather than sitting around bored to death - which is where the negative thoughts come in.


Lordy -- something I need to keep up again.

I like how I enjoy literature and art more than I thought I did. It's mindblowing to realize that haha


----------



## Ashley1990

Oh mommy m so famous haha


----------



## kaaryn

u r 4 sure raj.. I have endurance


----------



## kaaryn

i have great endurance


----------



## Ashley1990

i have a job yeiiiiii


----------



## Cassabell

my eyes are blue, green and grey, all at the same time


----------



## humourless

My endurance in bed is amazing!


----------



## Lasair

I don't care what my mum says I will be the crazy, creative, experimental me


----------



## Globe_Trekker

If everything goes well, I will be finishing my university course in a months time :wink

I also had two people wish me Merry Christmas :wink


----------



## Catnap

The way I have been handling things and trying to face and resolve my problems is admirable. I worry a bit too much, but I get it in me that I feel like I want to help and protect everyone I know. It wouldn't hurt to use some of that focus on my own life!


----------



## Neutrino

You have such nice hair, okcancel! 

Why thank you, okcancel, I would have to agree.


----------



## Lasair

I did a 2 hours car journey to and back


----------



## offbyone

humourless said:


> My endurance in bed is amazing!


Mine too! I can sleep forever.


----------



## humourless

offbyone said:


> Mine too! I can sleep forever.


You've exposed another secret in my otherwise Superman persona!!


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

Went to replace my car battery, to the store, complimented the extremely shy new neighbor and hopefully made his day, all without much thought of anxiety ! Oh yea been trying to help people out in the forums today !


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

*Amazing*



humourless said:


> My endurance in bed is amazing!


Your my idol, tell us your secrets sir ! :clap


----------



## ImWeird

I look silly with facial hair and I LOVE it.


----------



## Kennnie

ImWeird said:


> I look silly with facial hair and I LOVE it.


huummuh i bet


----------



## mezzoforte

Nice rack.


----------



## matty

^ lol. 

You rocked it today !!


----------



## Ashley1990

kaaryn said:


> u r 4 sure raj.. I have endurance


Thanks kaaryn..i was kidding though...!!!
I look adorable in white.


----------



## matty

You my friend have managed to get your anxiety back under control. I went to starbucks tonight, walked in, looked the two cashiers in the eye, ordered my drink in the correct order they like it in. Then joked with them about money. 

Wow, eye contact is key.


----------



## Jinxx

I have pretty hair, eyes & lips.


----------



## Opacus

im such a fast learner


----------



## simpleindian

i care for my Friends


----------



## humourless

You're funnier than Steve Martin. (funny strange I mean)


----------



## Lasair

I am so smart S...M...R...T...


----------



## matty

Just called an old client to organise pickup of some hardware. I am so busy and stressed, the thought of making a difficult phone call did not enter my mind.. 

Good work me, you bypassed the brain and got **** done!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I look great in these jeans.

Also, I'm back in college starting Jan 10th. I called and got everything straightened out today.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I was thrown in at the deep end today in work, and I didn't feck up once.


----------



## ryobi

I'm bi-lateral. I have two feet, two hands, two eyes and two ears.


----------



## trendyfool

^Nice jimmydean 

Today my friend told me I seemed a lot happier, more confident and comfortable than before. It made me really happy that she could tell!


----------



## M Gunner

1) Honesty is the only thing I truly believe in. I've been called negative and positive variations of it such as 'blunt', an '***', or 'outspoken' (sometimes I have hurt others being so honest, but it's gotten me farther than held me back).
2) There was a particularly nasty life or death situation three others and I have had in the mountains and they all surprised me at my house a few months after the incident (after none of us had spoken) to shake my hand and said things like "We really only survived because of you", "Thank you for helping me so much", "You kept us all positive", "You kept us all together". I don't' really know what individual quality this is but they credited everything to just me (even though I'm not actually the one who had the compass and map to lead us out...)


----------



## Neutrino

I am unique and crazy, it just takes a little longer for people to see that side of me


----------



## Ashley1990

i have a golden heart..m an Angellllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matty

you are a champ, just taking this busy, stressful period as just that.. a period. strength to strength, life keeps rolling.


----------



## Dissonance

I have the potential to do great things, and help people in need.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

I take credit for resurrecting this thread and getting it a sticky.


----------



## Catnap

Okay, so I'm kinda chubby, but sometimes when I look at myself, I do think I'm attractive. I've been mocked about my skin color a few times in my life, but actually I think its a nice color. If I were thinner, I'd think I look like someone who hangs out at the beach somewhere.


----------



## humourless

My chat up lines had a 100% success rate!


----------



## northstar1991

I'm a smart and caring girl. I have potential to be great!


----------



## BobtheBest

I'm a friendly and nice guy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Sometimes, I have guts. I had to go around the lab today and ask all my coworkers if they were interested in something. As much as I didn't want to do it, I would have felt worse asking someone else to simply because I didn't want to. What would my answer have been? I'm too scared? My coworkers know me and most of them are really nice. I actually did a good job. I'm not exactly good at peddling things, but the end result was 10x better than what I expected. Lately I've noticed that when I'm challenged with something I wouldn't normally do, instead of letting that sinking feeling of anxiety take over, I try to fight it. I'm sick of being scared of every little thing and every time I challenge myself I prove to myself that I don't always have to hide.


----------



## Dioque

I don't have the Tourette. Woohoo?

I have a great sense of duty and ethic. And I would go miles to help animals.


----------



## PainisLove

im really good at sex, yep. I am. kidding


----------



## humourless

I have a nice way of walking.


----------



## trendyfool

I am a good person and I have the capacity to make other people happier.


----------



## offbyone

trendyfool said:


> I am a good person and I have the capacity to make other people happier.


You know I was going to think of something to post but I like this one. So this.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

trendyfool said:


> I am a good person and I have the capacity to make other people happier.


Yes, this ^

Even if it's not reciprocated and/or I'm feeling miserable inside, I still make an effort.


----------



## Lasair

I told someone what my meaning of life is and he laughed at me - I told him not to laugh at me and that I was proud of who I am


----------



## JGreenwood

I never fail to fail!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

trendyfool said:


> I am a good person and I have the capacity to make other people happier.


That's the one!


----------



## Nevena

I loove people but latly I get very angry, very fast.... so I sexided not to go mad out of my minde today about one fone call, from a very anoing person!!  Very happy about it...


----------



## Chatise19

I love my voice. I love my nose, my lips, my hair, my even skin tone...I love that I am a deep thinking and don't need people constantly around me in order to be entertained. I love my self awareness (when it isn't working against me). Wow I love that i can say alot of things I love about myself despite me having SA


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

[gone]


----------



## noyadefleur

You're really different.


----------



## Lasair

I truly care about the people in my care..maybe too much at times


----------



## druhill4eva

*Talented*

I'm a great drawer and a beautiful person inside and out


----------



## Ironpain

Proud of myself for taking the initiative and inviting my friends Chris and Kelly from here to my real life support group meet up last night, wants to thank them for coming out and enjoying time with me at The Duke of Kent Pub appreciate it guys. 

Also telling the members of my support group about this site, they seem very interested, the group host especially, he took down the name and was asking me questions about it, so Kelly Chris and I fielded him in on what it's all about.

Feel proud of myself for exposing myself to those situations, going out and being with people who make me feel comfortable and who want me to be part of their group.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Although you're still shy, you've got the initiative and potential to be, and to have whatever you want in life. Keep up the good work! Eye's on the prize.


----------



## jon 29 uk

(i radicly overhauled my diet) since then i was told my skin looks amazing .that made my month ..


----------



## AllysonDaisy

I'm the same way when it comes to making phone calls. But, I gave people advice and complimented a few people so I feel good about that.  Haha!


----------



## Neutrino

Nice hair


----------



## Ashley1990

i love my hair n waist...m so popular haha..


----------



## Neutrino

You are a woman. Good job.


----------



## matty

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Although you're still shy, you've got the initiative and potential to be, and to have whatever you want in life. Keep up the good work! Eye's on the prize.


Good work champion. Such strong words and motivation.

____________________________
You kicked *** tonight, played your own game even if the rest of the team played poorly and lost.

You made an appointment for a group session, congrats son. Been putting it off for almost two months now. This is my first step in seeking help, and recognizing that being strong and doing it alone may not be the quickest way.


----------



## MarkusEllek

*complimenting ones self*

I a very hard working person,


----------



## Wesses

i'm always trying to do the right thing.


----------



## alexhte

I work so much harder than the other students in my class and I am now never satisfied until my work is perfect.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i'm pretty great.


----------



## Lasair

when I really want to I can get my room tidy


----------



## conquerors

I got accepted into my first choice university, so I am intelligent enough to have done that. I also have a good personality enough for people to like me and want to be around me.


----------



## nkprasad12

You're pretty damn smart, if easily distracted.


----------



## kiirby

I like to think I'm pretty intelligent. Or at least I'm good at making it sound like I am. Which is equally as beneficial. Right? Right.


----------



## Blawnka

I'm probably not as ugly as I think..


----------



## Lasair

I think so far out of the box I am back in the box


----------



## PainisLove

i physically impress myself with my strength levels and others as well. 

i love this thread, its the pat yourself on the back of the *** thread niceee


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

carrot


----------



## kosherpiggy

i have an amazing sense of humor


----------



## Barette

I'm very forgiving. And I have nice legs.


----------



## saso

I am beautiful, smart, sexy, compassionate, strong, loyal, caring.


----------



## kosherpiggy

I try my best to see the goodness in everyone


----------



## MsDaisy

I smell like pretty flowers and I'm beautiful inside and out.


----------



## saara

When I'm focused, I'm super creative.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

this is a narcissistic thread :haha


----------



## Lostinsilence

I'm a great listener, and I'm super empathetic towards people and animals.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

I can dance, cook & play Guitar Hero on expert. pretty set for life!

And all at the same time.


----------



## LDR

Nobody screws **** up better than me


----------



## Ashley1990

Well its my birthday today n I know that m not a birthday girl....its a bull**** day today


----------



## kosherpiggy

Ashley1990 said:


> Well its my birthday today n I know that m not a birthday girl....its a bull**** day today


happy birthday ! :hb


----------



## Wesses

at least your trying today wes!


----------



## Wesses

ashley1990 said:


> well its my birthday today n i know that m not a birthday girl....its a bull**** day today


happy bday!!!


----------



## Ashley1990

Wesses said:


> happy bday!!!





kosherpiggy said:


> happy birthday ! :hb


Thank u to both u..!!!


----------



## snowyowl

I'm nearly done my portfolio! I've gotten through this whole thing without burning out or giving up and I'm kind of proud of it!


----------



## Daft

I've aced all my assignments so far, though I did get docked a point for using a sentence fragment.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i'm such a fun person like seriously.


----------



## Meta14

Meta14, no one can appreciate the Digimon series at 17 like you can.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i would seriously wanna be friends with myself.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I rule at Marvel vs. Capcom, the only reason I lose to Onslaught is because he cheats


----------



## kosherpiggy

i am so baller at tetris.


----------



## spades07

Lost my balance and fell over on bus. Got up -walked calmly on. Coolness personafied. Must not fall over next time.


----------



## Neutrino

I think I've said this before but dayum, I have nice hair.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I do have feminine hands and the nails on them are all my own- no fake clip ons for me! It's the only thing of me I think is pretty feminine and I like


----------



## Lasair

I care


----------



## equiiaddict

I'm not a fake and I hate drama. If I'm upset with someone, I tell them what's on my mind (even if that means writing it down if I'm too anxious to say it) and I don't play those annoying "head games."


----------



## kosherpiggy

I'm nice to everyone


----------



## andy1984

i can make some people happier, even if its just a few. the ethics project has been going well, good work! i'm always learning new stuff from every experience. i've been quite healthy recently, looking a bit better i think. and i've done well with the job seeking so far. yay me.


----------



## littlemisshy

I have a nice smile


----------



## Neptunus

I'm a survivor. 

Oh, how I've survived!


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I have a nice slim frame.


----------



## ILuvAnnPerkins

Despite having SA I am a great public speaker and have a good sense of humor


----------



## kosherpiggy

I like my small hands


----------



## Neutrino

I can make a mean sammich


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

I'm super motivated when it comes to school and have been studying 28 hours a week .


----------



## Neptunus

Neptunus said:


> I'm a survivor.
> 
> Oh, how I've survived!


Reaffirmed.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

You are so humble. Well done mate, well done. Your the most humble and modest person I know. lololo


----------



## kosherpiggy

I'm pretty loyal


----------



## Lasair

I'm silly


----------



## jessckuh

hey Jess, guess what? You do NOT suck. You're actually really cool.


----------



## tjames

I am loving and compassionate and above all courageous. If most people only knew how terrified I am right now. I am not going to give up.


----------



## kosherpiggy

I would clone myself and be friends with myself if that were possible


----------



## MsDaisy

Your a good Mom, and a beautiful, strong person. Im so proud of you for raising up independent, respectful children. Your the best!


----------



## kosherpiggy

i have really good taste


----------



## Boring Loser

You're not as weak and stupid and inferior as other people tell you you are or imply that you are. And you see past a lot of the stupid bull**** in life.


----------



## DesertStar91

I have gorgeous hair.


----------



## candiedsky

I've been trying more lately.


----------



## Neptunus

I am not ashamed of who I am.


----------



## Just Tony

I am a humble man.


----------



## momentsunset

I am getting stronger.


----------



## HeyImAnAlien

I have thick hair. Yay.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i don't understand why anybody wouldn't wanna be friends with me lol


----------



## Rossificus

I have so much love to give to the right girl, if I ever meet her she will be a very lucky lady!


----------



## kanra

I'm a modest person.


----------



## Paradoxic

I love to help others in need.


----------



## Cyber Lume

I'm learning to see my parents as human beings and not just 'parents.' Consequently, my relations with them have improved.

Oh, and I'm brave enough to keep my signature here. XD It's actually a bit scary at times with some of the more aggressive anti-theists...


----------



## Lark Ascending

Still alive.

Will see what morrow brings.


----------



## angiemarie

I've been really working hard at my goals lately, and reaching them is putting me in such a great mood


----------



## jessckuh

Jess, you're kinda cute.


----------



## Catnap

Aw Cat, despite anything else about you - your body, your issues, your history, etc - you're still a good person. Don't feel badly. You know what you should do? You should totally draw something! It'd feel good to have a project to work on again and you'll have something for your DA page. Win win?


----------



## Retiarymetal

RM you have killer pecs and are good at math


----------



## rawrguy

I am a good person


----------



## Ojee

I have blue troll hair.


----------



## Slytherclaw

I'm intelligent, ambitious and independent.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i like making people happy


----------



## huh

I'm a swell dude yo.


----------



## Jr189

Glad to live another day.


----------



## Wesses

I am learning to love myself through positive thinking everyday. I am a good person who always tries to help the people around me. I am improving everyday as a producer


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Dahling, you are mauvelous!!! *bushes hair and blows kiss in mirror*


----------



## Losm

You've got a fine rack, dear. Also, your ability to fall up the stairs so many times must be some sort of talent.


----------



## lucyinthesky

^ Haha, I love that post!


----------



## Rossificus

Losm said:


> You've got a fine rack, dear. Also, your ability to fall up the stairs so many times must be some sort of talent.


You also have a good sense of humour :haha


----------



## Lasair

I keep smiling


----------



## Neptunus

You're one tough cookie to put up with crap you do.


----------



## cjamja

Proud of myself for trying


----------



## Ironpain

Oops I mistook this for the compliment the person above you thread I said one day she'll be happy haha. I am really proud of myself for getting myself out there and making real friends, I'll be just as proud when I get on a plane for the first time in June to visit Colorado which for very special reasons I hope will someday be my future home.


----------



## JenN2791

I sing well


----------



## huh

Losm said:


> You've got a fine rack, dear. Also, your ability to fall up the stairs so many times must be some sort of talent.


The nice rack at least probably cushions the fall up the steps.


----------



## Mr Mug

I finally have some level of control over the horrible voice in my head.


----------



## jessckuh

You are not ugly, and you'll have a lovely birthday today! Stop being so down on yourself!!


----------



## Kaylee23

my eyes? gorgeous !


----------



## avoidobot3000

I have strong feminine intuition. :teeth


----------



## qwertyoone

I overcame only some of the things I did that made me feel bad... I think.


----------



## brothersport

You're not as dorky as you think, and you're very resilient


----------



## Boring Loser

I'm smarter than i give myself credit for.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I finally have cute hair again


----------



## JenN2791

HarryStanluv25 said:


> I finally have cute hair again


How does your hair exactly look? Love the feel of a new haircut. You feel so......new lol. :boogie

I am proud of myself for being able to TRULY TRULY TRULY see that not only have I been too hard on myself, but also I let the negative forces of others around me have an effect on me. I seemed to have pushed away those I felt were living a better life than me simply because of jealous and envy. But now I see that spending time with people who see the good in things even when life is going bad for them should really help me out as well... help me see things differently. Since Thurs or so, I've been really focusing my mind on other things rather than sitting here doing nothing + letting my mind wander...and create ridiculous, crazy problems that aren't even here in the first place. All in all, I am proud of myself for really pushing through the first day of SERIOUSLY taking care of myself, and stay/do positive.


----------



## Jeffrey91

3 years Active army as a Airborne Infantryman. Seen things, and done things most people will never do in their lives. I'm grateful to be receiving severance pay for getting injured. Also I'm happy for my awesome personality .

One day I'll have stability in my love life.


----------



## Wales

Well i'm a good listener, i managed to get up early this morning, i'm glad to be alive, i managed to get the guts to go on omegle cam for more then 5 seconds :L and i had a healthy breakfast.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I suppose I have a good personality once I get comfortable and my SA isn't terrible at the moment. Plus yay!! My hair is growing  makes me happy, ever since I cut it back in middle school it had never grown past my shoulders until now  finally, took ten years lol


----------



## Unexist

i like your shoes


----------



## tea111red

I just wrote a long post that required thought and didn't feel too disgusted. I'll see how I feel later though.


----------



## AnxietySux

I guided a homeless guy to a local church where he can get a resting area for the night. It was a great experience in itself.


----------



## Lasair

I expressed my opinion without fear - J. you will make a difference


----------



## VaeVictis

You've shown kindness to others regardless of how much pain you've been in.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

My my you certainly do have lovely eyes. :cuddle:b


----------



## estse

I'm handsome and could make it as a top paying porn star if I believed in myself.


----------



## mirrussia

Great idea! 
Yesterday I failed test in famous IT company, but:
1) I was set in the middle of 90 other candidates for about 1 hour and I overcome it. I've been trying to use few techniques, like: focusing, positive thinking and something like stealth gymnastic exercises. It was hard, but I did it! I'am proud and can respect myself!
2) Young students are so nice and fresh and good-looking 
3) Nevetheless, I've made a try. Wasn't lucky, but I tried.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

JenN2791 said:


> How does your hair exactly look? Love the feel of a new haircut. You feel so......new lol. :boogie
> 
> I am proud of myself for being able to TRULY TRULY TRULY see that not only have I been too hard on myself, but also I let the negative forces of others around me have an effect on me. I seemed to have pushed away those I felt were living a better life than me simply because of jealous and envy. But now I see that spending time with people who see the good in things even when life is going bad for them should really help me out as well... help me see things differently. Since Thurs or so, I've been really focusing my mind on other things rather than sitting here doing nothing + letting my mind wander...and create ridiculous, crazy problems that aren't even here in the first place. All in all, I am proud of myself for really pushing through the first day of SERIOUSLY taking care of myself, and stay/do positive.


It's real short, just below my neck. It's all choppy all around. I'll try posting a pic soon 

I'm thin and don't feel too skinny or too fat.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I´m awesome. Holistic vegetarian. Smart, sweet, honest, beauty and brains. that´s just to name a few lol What more do you need? Jeeeez :teeth


----------



## valersae

I am beautiful, kind with a big heart.

People like my down to earth attitude and genuine kindness towards people. 

I am hardworking and determined. I am not weak but strong. My purpose is to make people realize the potential and purpose in their lives. I love my body, my face and eyes. Somedays I feel unattractive but never ugly! I love my body and I love myself in every way.

I am creative, smart, funny with incredible wit. I have a sense of humor with a heart of gold. I am resourceful and helpful. I am anything I want to be and the sky is the limit!


----------



## Lukoi

Im actually happy I have SA. The way I see it, this is a disease that is so prevalent, yet you cant really understand it unless you have had it yourself. Whenever I get over this.. (If I do) I can help others with similar problems overcome.


----------



## kosherpiggy

im awesome.


----------



## Mia Q

Well done for going shopping alone.


----------



## Brenee

You're a nice, giving person who loves deeply. You're always there for the people you care about and always do the best you can to help if they need it.


----------



## mystory

I can't bring myself to do this. I don't deserve to be complimented. I'll just be giving myself false hope. Hope that I have a positive trait of meaning to other people. I'll end up feeling worse when I prove to myself that the compliment is false. I'll feel arrogant.

I will on the other hand compliment all of you though for being worthy of love. Something I will never achieve. I have also yet to see an unnattractive picture of a user here so you are all beautiful on the inside and the outside.


----------



## Jr189

Another day accomplished. screw you SA!


----------



## minddrips

I guess I can be proud that I didn't smoke that much weed today, but that may be because I have very little at the moment..........
I'm trying to cut back.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I'm a very loving person, i'm helpful,


----------



## trendyfool

I find it extremely difficult to compliment myself lately. But I guess I kind of admire the way that I have started to respect myself more. I feel so much cleaner because I no longer do things that overtly harm myself, like cutting. Sure I still have a long way to go but some of the choices I've made in the past year show that I have some level of dignity and that I'm not an amoral person like I was afraid of being.


----------



## JesseKS

I like my eyes. 

They're one of the few things I like about myself.


----------



## Princess143

I have a big heart and big green eyes  that I inherited from my mom..


----------



## krissy924

I have become more dedicated to improving my inner self ...and it feels good


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm a good listener. I let everybody rant to me, and only gossip about them _sometimes._


----------



## pangeh

Coincidence said:


> I want to feel positive but i don't know what to say .. well , when i become 30 years old i'll become a great man with a great career and i won't miss these days .. right now i am concentrating on a goal and i'll achieve it cause i am so mother freakin awesome !


Hi coincidence, im like you! I have a goal and hope that i can achieve success. Stay positive and keep it up. Just dont forget to lighten up and enjoy the present as well.

Compliment myself.. Hmm I just accomplished my degree in Engineering and Commerce ! My future is bright !


----------



## squidlette

Dayum girl, did you save some T&A for the rest of the class?


----------



## Insanityonthego

I´m a good friend, and I´m more chill lately. YEPPEY!!


----------



## Insanityonthego

I finally tackled my dialogue for my new job at a call center! Ready to make some sales baby!! I´m so proud of myself for always pushing hard. This is going to be a great job, I can sense it.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Jr189 said:


> Another day accomplished. screw you SA!


Damn straight.

Sorry if I w hored this topic, I seem to like posting here lately.


----------



## huh

You're the coolest person I know.


----------



## mbcdn

Today is the first day in a long time I'm not hung up on what I don't have. I'm losing weight, an uncle to my little nephew, I have the best job I've ever had, enough frequent flier miles to go anywhere I want in north America, and I'm always complemented on my honesty.


----------



## theguru416

I am a good looking 20 year old, almost 21, cant wait. I am a good athlete, a hard worker in the gym and improving my grades in school.


----------



## UgShy

I grow a mighty fine beard lol


----------



## Lasair

Those things you are good at girl - keep doing them


----------



## Radiata

Hey Radiata~ You're compassionate, and quite a few people have noticed it. You like helping people, and every small gesture touches a person's heart. Help yourself so you can continue helping others.


----------



## huh

I'm super-duper awesome


----------



## ChrissyQ

^He IS!


----------



## huh

ChrissyQ said:


> ^He IS!


awww...thanks :blush


----------



## avoidobot3000

I can appreciate a good sunset/rise


----------



## randomprecision

I've went three years without a smoke.....I AM F***** AWESOME!


----------



## artynerd

Has got the best boyfriend in the world <3

:boogieyay:heart


----------



## Onomatopoeia

If you've taken the time to connect with me online or IRL, I care about you!

I have a desire to help people in need. I would like to do more volunteer work overseas.


----------



## meganmila

I care about peoples feelings. Unlike some people.


----------



## Neal

Im quite the witty fellow


----------



## artynerd

my boyfriend is a genuine caring, kind guy who loves helping people. Im so lucky he's mine


----------



## Rossy

Good driver.


----------



## ratbag

When you're not being a depressed, lazy, unmotivated procrastinator, you can do some pretty neat things.


----------



## Jr189

Today was a success! no anxiety!


----------



## Farideh

I actually left the house without any makeup on and felt confident.


----------



## Luka92

Damn, u look gewd.


----------



## shy88

i'm a good hearted caring person. i have an attractive body


----------



## Dissonance

I believe I can change, for the best maybe I'm not entirely what I seem to want to be but I can try inching to it, like a child who slowly reaches to take that candy on the table that he isn't supposed to touch.


----------



## Mr Mug

You make some damn good coffee. :cup I look forward to the day when I can honestly post something in here more meaningful than making good coffee.


----------



## hanane

I talked back to a girl who put me down YEEEEY MEE oh and i looked pretty today


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

People like me when I'm able to let my guard down.


----------



## Christina123

I'm good at noticing things.


----------



## Dannie

I actually look better with less make up 
I'm a decent looking chick lol


----------



## GChopsticks125

I'm naturally beautiful.


----------



## EndlessBlu

Sometimes I can actually be a likeable person


----------



## PulchritudinousDemise

despite being awkward and a tad uncoordinated, youre a wonderful dancer!


----------



## daphnis

You are highly emphatic. You're wonderful, lovely! So let these words apply to you as you have always applied to everyone else.


----------



## Lasair

You rock on this placement girl


----------



## Radiata

Yay. You're going to start art classes soon, and won't that be nice? The art teacher seemed to like your work, so there's potential for you to improve quite a bit. 
You have supportive friends who are really beginning to get to know who you are; you're trying to do your best in supporting them as well. 

You're very lucky to have the opportunities you do. Be sure to take them, and don't be afraid, since you can do it. :heart


----------



## Aurora

My strongest traits I believe are empathy and compassion and I value them in myself and others. I am able to appreciate the 'little things' in life.


----------



## Watercoulour

Friend bailed on me. 
Ohwell.
Least I look pretty damn hot from getting ready XD


----------



## A Void Ant

.


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs

I'm a very accepting and caring person.


----------



## Santaface

Even tho i find it hard to like myself sometimes i know i am kind and loving.. 9wks till i become a mum, so i have to start liking myself a bit more


----------



## eppe

i can make people laugh


----------



## forgetaboudit

I am not just physically strong, but mentally. Mind over matter. My philosophy is very simple and that is to enjoy life, have fun. Negativity and SA bring us down and it is a waste of time. NO MORE I have a new confidence that can take on the world.


----------



## Aki ne

i love myself


----------



## Dissonance

You are a mean one....Mr. Grinch.


----------



## Lasair

Well done J. you did well with that assignment - remember that now!


----------



## Ashley1990

m crazy n funny


----------



## Namida

Yay! I've figured out how to create custom ringtones for my Iphone and now I'm making them like nobody's business lol!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I consider myself a versatile person. Or...am I lacking a self-identity? Either way, it doesn't matter who you are, what walk of life you come from, what you believe in, how weird, quiet, or antisocial you think you are, etc. I can adapt to/get along with a plethora of different personality types and dispositions. It's one of the few traits I am very proud of and one of the reasons why I've made a few friends along the way. If you've ever seen The Breakfast Club, I can identify with every character in at least one way! Aside from my obvious battle with SA - I'm athletic, weird/awkward, nerdy, popular, and I have a streak of rebellion in me. I think it feeds my ongoing self-identity crisis, but it enables me to relate to many types of people on multiple levels.


----------



## Starlightx

I like this thread  
I can sing good!


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo

I'm funny


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm good at excercising my empathy.

Great imagination.

I can laugh at your jokes like nobody's business.

Superficial: Uh...I've got the most handsome eyeballs.


----------



## Just Tony

I think im a somewhat decent person.
and~

Im sexy and I know it. Wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle YEAH!


----------



## zukenca

I am glad I wrote a meaningful post to my blog and I am happy other people liked it too..


----------



## Identity

I've accomplished goals I've set in the past and have the nerve to set more goals for the future.


----------



## ohgodits2014

You've actually been to this positive thinking thing twice this week. Good job!


----------



## John316C

Your a great guy! You/I will achieve more than all those people who've hated you! Hang on! Look at what you've done!! Who you are!!


----------



## Radiata

Hey, wasn't the guy you met at the studio really friendly? You'll continue making more friends there if you keep on going. He must've thought you were worth approaching! 
You were anxious when he came up to you to talk, but you did quite well with your side of the convo. The talk went very smoothly, so your social skills are improving. 

Don't feel bad about yourself. You have a bright future, if you choose to work hard to achieve your dreams. You have a potential for art and for writing. Go for it. You can do it. :heart

Think back on how you were like an year ago, and see how much you've progressed. Things will keep getting better. Your anxiety is so much better now! You used to think you'd always stay at home alone, but you were wrong about that. Prove yourself wrong again, and go for everything you aspire to be & want. You can do it.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I smiled sincerely. I took a picture of that smile, despite hating pictures. And I posted in the SAS album. My third pic online (Not counting possible FB pics of me by others). Validation < No concern.


----------



## trendyfool

I have a will to live


----------



## UgShy

I've done a great job overcoming my anxiety this week. Things are really looking up


----------



## JAkDy

You are able to see what's wrong, what's better and how to improve. You can see the end product and the current and the systematic steps to bridge the two. This attribute is why you will probably achieve whatever it is you want, even the things that until recently you thought may not be possible (getting a gf-->wife-->family etc).


----------



## GChopsticks125

I've had my first job.


----------



## BrandyI

I like how my hair looks today


----------



## heatherly1993

I HAVE a cute laugh as i been told im compasionate i lik my face im very loving and compasionate. i managed to get a boyfriend even with my sa. i like helping people with their problems yeah idk lol


----------



## blondie27

right here goes, I always see the best in people because I like to believe that the good stuff always outweighs the bad and I dont judge people based on illnesses and disabilities etc because id like to think that there are people out there who can see past my issues and want to get to know me regardless of those things


----------



## mzmz

*Your hair looks amazing today*

Also, you handled last night pretty well. You could have freaked out but you did not. 10 years have made a big difference and I'm proud of how you handled it.

:clap

Also, this is a great thread.


----------



## Radiata

You have an amazingly supportive family, as well as terrific friends. 
You're very fortunate. 
You have great teachers who like you, and you've come a long way Radiata! 

You managed to turn your negative experiences into a learning experience once you'd finished coping with them. It's difficult to do that, and at times you just wanted to run away, but you're still here... You're strong, and you can keep on going. 

Stay optimistic! Your teacher told you how surprised he was by your enthusiasm and positivity. Use that trait to better yourself, so you can keep putting a smile on others' faces.


----------



## im Lost

hmm good idea im NOT lame & uncool *sigh thanx! that felt good! no great!


----------



## Dissonance

I finally have something to say about myself, you have great taste in music.


----------



## avoidobot3000

you're groovy

aw thanks man


----------



## alee

I have taken a bold step as standing up for becoming a volunteer in an event happening later this month in our university related to media industry


----------



## fallen18

My laugh sounds funny lol


----------



## alee

laugh is always funny. It can never be sad lol


----------



## JenN2791

I've been doing a great job at eliminating stress for the past week. Not going to lie, I've had moments here and there where I felt overwhelmed, or not good enough (for anyone or anything), but I've been managing to pick myself right up before I dip into a deep hole constantly.


----------



## Voyager

Good job man, you quit smoking 6 weeks ago. Smoking doesn't offer you anything and you really don't need it. You will succeed.


----------



## fallen18

You can be strong don't let anyone tell you otherwise. *pats self on back*


----------



## gusstaf

I did a great job on my latest scrapbooking project-got a lot of compliments too!


----------



## Kennnie

dude you like the coolest of all time.....well was....


----------



## Jessy

I'm now volunteering 4 days a week at 4 different places. 5 months ago that would have seemed incredibly overwhelming, but I've worked up to it and now I can handle it


----------



## mzmz

*wow*

Seems like you've dropped the *ull**it for once

I almost dont recognize you. Of course, this only remains a compliment if he continues to talk to you...

Anyways i'm impressed


----------



## fallen18

Jessy said:


> I'm now volunteering 4 days a week at 4 different places. 5 months ago that would have seemed incredibly overwhelming, but I've worked up to it and now I can handle it


Omg that's so cool congratulations I want to try volunteering so bad hopefully I'll get the guts to do it soon! Lol but that's allotttt of volunteering good for you :boogie


----------



## Radiata

You're learning how to reach out to others! So what if you mess up, or they respond badly? People may see you as quirky, but that's not a bad thing. You're being yourself, acceptance be damned. The people who like you will like you for who you are genuinely. 

Rejection would've badly upset you before, but now it doesn't. You're trying to see every bad thing that happens to you in a positive light now, instead of dwelling on them. You're choosing to learn from them, not mope. 

You encouraged your teacher when he was nervous about giving a presentation to a group of business men this weekend. 
He told you your words touched him. You chose to believe his words were genuine; and your belief in him was sincere. Before you would've been skeptical about whether or not his response was honest. The fact you chose to believe him says a lot about how much you've changed!


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs

You're in a program(nursing) that is highly stressful and provokes a lot of anxiety, but you're doing well with it. You've been able to push through a lot of anxiety-provoking moments, and you're figuring out how to deal with the ones that do come.


----------



## JenN2791

God may have put you in the position you are for a reason, and it's beyond great that you have finally found out how to get around the obstacles and beat them. So go on and do what you have to do because it is very well guaranteed that you will get through in life and be where you want to be. Don't worry about what you SHOULD do or what society may expect from you. Do what you know is best as long as it gets you to where you want to be. Life shouldn't be a race, so do not ever view it or treat it as one. There's always going to be people behind you and ahead of you. Compete with yourself -- in a nice, positive way.


----------



## softshock11

i like my hair even if it has a mind of its own...poofy baby ~pets head~

my glasses are awesome im happy i bought them


----------



## B l o s s o m

I like my smile


----------



## B l o s s o m

^ and there it is


----------



## Lasair

I like my new hair cut 

I should also say I am keeping well and happy to be doing so


----------



## estse

I'm runny. I mean,.....****. Know I mean well.


----------



## avoidobot3000

You're full of useless information and facts.


----------



## Jr189

you've done enough for one day


----------



## BarryLyndon

Got the final jeopardy question right again today..My feelgoods are flying high right about now!


----------



## Mirror

I can sound intelligent over the internet! And I'm not in a pessimistic mood today. :clap


----------



## JenN2791

You've been doing a job well done at staying true to yourself these past couple days, and I want you to really keep it up. You can really see now that sticking to your true self these past couple days felt a whole lot better than being someone/something you are not. Now you see more and more people are attracted to you because they can see you have dropped the many masks you've alternated through for so long. So keep it up. Only you know who you are, so continue to live how you want, and be who you want as long as you yourself are truly satisfied and happy deep down. If you feel any ounce of guilt regarding how others feel, then you are doing something wrong.

So continue loving yourself. Take good care of yourself, and you will have so much more to give to others (unselfishly) to those you love.


----------



## jvanb00c

Dear me,

You've done good the past year. You've got a job you halfway like, you moved into your own place, and you've lost 40 pounds. Good job buddy.


----------



## Dopamine

I have dope *** hair
I am really creative
I am really smart
I have really god style and know what brands to wear
I am handsome
I can get girls If I put my mind to it
I can handle **** by myself
I have really good taste in music
I can predict trends
I see the world through different eyes
I am god living a human struggle
I have really good taste in most things
I am generous and kind
I am ****ing hilarious


----------



## squidd

I'm a semi-talented painter


----------



## dunno1234

you're kind of a douche


----------



## TheWeeknd

uh I really want to post in this thread....can't really think of anything. Ok this is stupid...I can run really fast, especially for an Indian guy. There .


----------



## adam28

I'm going to make a small list here I think it will feel good.
I'm intelligent, handsome, funny, fit, a nice person, easy going, unselfish, and I'm told I have nice eyes lol. Oh and I've pushed myself through 5 yrs of college now, even though it sometimes hurts just to go to class. I am hopefull for the future, I won't let SA beat me!


----------



## j a m

I am really good at drawing, especially capturing any person's likeness (unless I'm drunk).


----------



## Kennnie

yo why the hell you so sexy man?


----------



## Dissonance

You're pathetic, but that's okay that makes it easy to forget your mistakes.


----------



## Lasair

I'm like the best listener on this planet cos I never talk


----------



## Neutrino

I'm doing well in school :yay yay me


----------



## LordScott

I am great at taking pictures... I love alot of great music!


----------



## hopeless93

I can't even think of a good compliment.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

_I am a great care giver, took care of both in-laws here at home til they passed away and will now be moving my mom in to care for her. Makes me feel wanted/needed, I enjoy that alot! Weird huh? _


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Dissonance said:


> You're pathetic, but that's okay that makes it easy to forget your mistakes.


You're not pathetic.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

People trust me.
I usually bounce back from depressive episodes quickly.


----------



## Fear Goggles

You've managed to pull yourself out of the debilitating depression that has plagued you for the last couple of months. You can at least function sufficiently enough to post on an online forum. Every second is no longer a living nightmare


----------



## Mahglazzies

Did my best, gave it my all and even though she left me still, at least I have my dignity in tact. At least I can say that I tried my absolute hardest, even if it wasn't good enough in the end. 

I'm... a good guy. I deserve happiness.


----------



## Kennnie

you awesome at stayin up late


----------



## Twelve Keyz

you don't suck at battlefield 3. they just got lucky the last 50 games you played.


----------



## Neutrino

I'm productive when I'm alone


----------



## JenN2791

You need to first figure out why you are the way you are before you try to find ways to improve. You've been running blind for a while now trying all sorts of things to better yourself, but you're only growing more impatient because I don't think you're exactly sure why you are the way you are. I'm glad you've discovered the reasons behind your lack of displaying affection towards others, and realize that it was never the other person's fault. Now, try to be honest with that special someone, just so you do not keep on running into dead ends and making excuses while running blind.


----------



## bigdan23

I'm tall which is an attractive trait


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I'm kind, considerate and empathetic.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Despite others predictions, you've managed to keep the pet fish alive. Been almost a year now.


----------



## Owl-99

I have a caring nature.


----------



## MissMahone

I'm proud of myself for getting a perfect score on my persuasive speech! 

Also I'm proud of everybody on here <3


----------



## WhatWentWrong

I did my presentation for my final year degree yesterday. It was me my project supervisor and some random HOT woman. I pulled it off nicely I thought


----------



## ufc

I work hard and I never quit. Losing 120 lbs taught me that. Yeah things may be down for me right now. But I'm not out!


----------



## slightlyawkward

Despite the mean things people have said about it, I think I have a cute body.


----------



## Neutrino

You're a good dog-mommy


----------



## lettersnumbers

You have a great sense of humour


----------



## 91blvd

I just finished my semester at college and I did wonderful in all of my classes!


----------



## Corvus Cowl

I am great at making others laugh


----------



## AmericanZero

Kurt, you are going to succeed in world domination someday. You're a fricken genius so it would be unlikely for you to become any less than pure GREATNESS. Just quit with the pity party and hurricane emotions and you've got it made.


----------



## Neo1234

I love me


----------



## CWe

I have a new shirt on and washed my hair, feel somewhat good about my bad self.


----------



## 2StarlessNight

I did better than I thought I would do on a History exam the other day.


----------



## huh

you're a real cutie patootie


----------



## ApathyDivine

I am very kind, and love to help people


----------



## LordScott

damn son your lookin good today


----------



## alte

LordScott said:


> damn son your lookin good today


Thank you.

Do I hear a groan? Lol

I put things back on shelves in stores if they have fallen on the floor, push in chairs if they have been left out and do other such small things. I started after I saw a friend doing something similar back in 2008 and found it touching.


----------



## ohgodits2014

You went two whole years without messing up this bad. Props!


----------



## Matomi

I. Am. Awesome.


----------



## Toppington

If you keep this up, you're going to get your old body back and your confidence along with it. Just keep at it, don't give in to the temptation to quit and you'll be golden by this time next year. You're doing great.


----------



## MrGilligan

Damn, self. You lookin' fiiiiiiiiine! Your socks match today! You must really have your **** together! I admire your glasses, self. Those are hot as hell!


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I am able to feel comfortable enough during certain settings and around certain people even if I don't really know them. Them being open can make me feel open and I love that.


----------



## mike285

I'm AWESOME!


----------



## Grimsey

Hey, self. You've come a long way in 4 years. Evidence shows that no one can even tell that you deal with these things. You learned that you don't have to seek approval from cold people. Keep focusing on the good people and keep true to yourself. Good people won't mind your quirks. When it comes down to it, you lead a very enviable life.


----------



## MidnightBlu

I think I look really good right now.


----------



## MrGilligan

Oh my god, self!! Your hair is so ****ing soft!! I love you! Can I pet it? yes. OH GOD!! Hooray!! Oh yeah... that's great. Our hair is perfect. I love you, self! You're my best friend!


----------



## Lasair

Okay - I did good it is almost 10am and I am in the college ready for a full day of study....next step is to get off sas!


----------



## Neo1234

I am so helpful and kind =)


----------



## Owl-99

I am a mind of information


----------



## LisaLee

I'm a lover, not a fighter.


----------



## ohgodits2014

I may be a procrastinator and a time-waster, but when it comes down to it I'm really good at what I do.


----------



## MrGilligan

Oh my god, self!! Your eyelashes are so long! That's amazing!


----------



## Noll

I look okay, I'm pretty smart and have an unique personality compared to others at my school. I also think most of my opinions are good, but that's how opinions work so... Yeah. xD


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

im gorgeous, smart, crazy, and funny.


----------



## Corvus Cowl

I'm amazing! Woooo!


----------



## Grimsey

Hey self, you made 16 friends in the last 2 years! Way to be.


----------



## matty

Nice game tonight, got hit two posts, two cross bars, and got one in. Better luck next time.


----------



## guss

Oh my god, I'm looking SO hot today, in my black outfit. I'm so sexy. Damn it! I'm the best.


----------



## MrGilligan

Self, your hair looked really nice today.

Stop calling me Self. That's not my name. You know that.


----------



## Ventura

... oops wrong thread :b


----------



## Lasair

This is a hard topic to study for....I am doing good with it and not afraid to share my difficulties with it or my ideas with the others


----------



## MrGilligan

Hannah, your fingernails look really cool. It looks like a genius painted them. Oh my god! I'm the one who painted them! I must be a genius!


----------



## MidnightBlu

I am at a great height for a female, 5'4".


----------



## MidnightBlu

MrGilligan said:


> Hannah, your fingernails look really cool. It looks like a genius painted them. Oh my god! I'm the one who painted them! I must be a genius!


Lol. :clap


----------



## millenniumman75

Oo oo!

Your millenniummanliness knows no bounds. :yay


----------



## lovelikerockets

I have awesome taste in music.


----------



## MrGilligan

Hannah, I love you, you crazy *****. You are beautiful and need to go to sleep so you can wake up early and go to work. Hannah, why are you working?!? Because you are awesome and aren't just a lazy loser. Yoo makin monies!! I like you a lot Hannah. Go take a shower so your lovely brown and pink hair will look its best for work tomorrow.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Starless Sneetch, you've really been working hard and have made so many improvements. Comparing you now to the "you" from just a few months ago reveals how much change you have made--and for the better! Keep it up!


----------



## JenN2791

You're a good person, and you know it. And that's all it matters. All you have left to do is actually project those thoughts on to the rest of the world to prevent any misunderstanding. It's easier than you may think.


----------



## MrGilligan

Hannah, good job going to work today so you're not a worthless piece of ****! You've made $126 this year. That's pretty ****, but if you work more days, you'll get more money! DO IT!


----------



## Arcane

I look pretty awesome in red and black.


----------



## LordScott

I am super good at video games.. I love awesome music


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

I'm ****ing brilliant.


----------



## unbreakable damages

My eyes are pretty big and they constantly change colors.


----------



## huh

I smell ok.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*My feet, I looovvveeee my feet,lol they are small and cute. *


----------



## MrGilligan

Hannah - why yoo got your bra on on top of your shirt? Daaaaaaaamn... That's really cool. You're awesome.


----------



## 50piecesteve

Stephen-Just keep doin your thang, were getting there guy, were getting there


----------



## JGreenwood

I can do nothing with my life with the best of them!


----------



## Ashley1990

oh okay..!! I'm the superstar here..hehehhee


----------



## Shizuma

I love my hair today.


----------



## Neo1234

I am strong


----------



## Ivywinds

I'm a good person. :b


----------



## Loveless

Preston you are not abad person. You just need to calm down. Just smile for once in your life. Not a fake smile but agood one. You may be bad in attitude but you have a good heart. More people see that then you realize. Just relax and appreciate yourself because a ton of people care about you and want you to be happy


----------



## Lasair

did a good job on my eyebrows today


----------



## kesker

I'm lower in saturated fat!


----------



## Catnap

You're stronger than you realize, emotionally and physically.


----------



## MrGilligan

You've got nice boobs.


----------



## Neo1234

I love my heart <3


----------



## danielleewright151

I'm proud that I finally made an appointment that's taken me ages to set up. I'm also pleased that I cleaned up my place a bit. As for complimenting the less tangible... when I'm healthy, and taking care of myself I have lots of love to share with everyone and everything and people can feel it. My nickname used to be "smiley"


----------



## MrGilligan

Hannah... You're kind of a goofball. I like it.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I have nice hair. It's dark (and now with a reddish undertone since I dyed it yesterday) and short and frankly I just look better with short hair. I can't see me having hair past my shoulders or even _at _them, for a long time.


----------



## Midnight Laces

My hair looks pretty in the sun.


----------



## JenN2791

You're a beautiful person, inside and out. Do not change yourself to the worst just to feel "accepted." It won't get you far anyway.


----------



## MrGilligan

:tiptoe Oh! This smiley is WONDERFUL! (kind of like you, Hannah.)


----------



## Midnight Laces

Quit beating yourself up. Seriously. You've come a looooooooooooooooong *** way to get here. Don't **** it up.


----------



## LordScott

lookin pretty sexy there lord scott


----------



## Neo1234

I can make anyone fall in love with me


----------



## PineconeMachine

I give myself credit for challenging and overcoming some of my fears. I also would like to congratulate myself for making a ton of progress in my life...Good job, you.


----------



## MrGilligan

*Dear Hannah,

Your hair is so long and pretty. I love you. I think your art is really cool. Please make me a painting, because I'll hang it on my wall and it will make my whole house look like some amazing art gallery.

** Love,
Hannah*​


----------



## Jcgrey

I am smart. Not bad looking. Scientifically minded. Know computers inside and out.....ok this is starting to feel weird..


----------



## NikkiDOT

*Proud of Myself *

I am proud of myself for getting this far... the past 3 weeks I've been really doing well and it's not so much that circumstances have changed but moreso because I'm MANAGING my anxiety and stress and thoughts MYSELF... Not to say I haven't had a few bad moments the past few weeks but I really got through them really well and pretty quickly with good self talk and actually believing the voice... I've felt confident and just living from moment to moment.... It's been GREATTTT... I'm like "so this is what it feels like to just BE"... Anyways today wasn't a great day... but I used this forum to bring me up... next time I'll use it earlier... :clap:teeth:boogie


----------



## Invisigirl

You are capable of drawing attention! You are not see-through! You do not need geisha makeup or a burqa, and you're perfect the way you are!



Jcgrey said:


> ok this is starting to feel weird..


Positive thinking does feel weird when you're not used to it. I know it'll take me a while before I feel like I'm not acting.


----------



## JenN2791

Continue doing your own thing, Jen. You've been doing great today. Own up to yourself and stay away from looking to others for happiness, because you know it's not all that worth it.

Just keep your head up, keep up with the hard work you've been doing throughout different aspects of your life, and show not only the world how far you've gone but you yourself as well. Be proud of yourself. Give yourself credit for once. You are deserving of good things and good people, so treat yourself kindly.


----------



## MrGilligan

Your hair looks so silly, Hannah. When you don't brush it and just make it go crazy... I really like that... Keep it up, you sexy *****.


----------



## Fruitcake

MrGilligan said:


> Your hair looks so silly, Hannah. When you don't brush it and just make it go crazy... I really like that... Keep it up, you sexy *****.


Hehehe xD I need to start talking to myself the way you do.

Er... I am excellent at chocolate biscuit consumption.


----------



## mehtram

I did ok at work today. I was not perfect but I did a much better job than i percive.


----------



## JenN2791

Not much of a compliment, but just words of encouragement to myself:

Good luck on the final exams this week, Jen! You've been doing wonderful being kind to yourself and taking care of your necessities yourself. Keep it up! No worries, be happy! Be positive!


----------



## MrGilligan

Fruitcake said:


> Hehehe xD I need to start talking to myself the way you do.
> 
> Er... I am excellent at chocolate biscuit consumption.


You'll become your best friend. I know I am mine.


----------



## chickadeex

I make delicious peanut butter and chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## Bryan108

I really love my hair


----------



## MrGilligan

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn gurrrrrrrrrl!! Yoo lookin' fiiiiiiiiiiiine!!


----------



## laura024

You so smart.


----------



## JenN2791

great job on finally finishing your history paper tonight! And keep up with keeping your rollercoaster moods in check. You now know what to do to step out of the quick depressive episodes, so keep it up!


----------



## ak3891

I've had ups ups and downs in mylife but i've still went through the experience only to get better, well done ali khalid. YOU ARE A DON


----------



## Shizuma

That's okay if you're a bit annoyed. Parents can understand now. That's just a passage. Your strong and you know how to avoid it. You're learning to avoid it. Everything's gonna be alright.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Your a sexy badass :lol


----------



## Kana Mikari

Hmm..I posted two pics of me somewhere on this website, and i'm not worried about how people think of them---It's an improvement. Usually i'd be worried about looking ugly and i'd be comparing myself to others and the pics they took. I'm all chill though. It's sorta refreshing..


----------



## Daylight

The world is your oyster.


----------



## uffie

I'm sexy and I know it.


----------



## Lasair

Job well done girl


----------



## Nick1993

Im really skilled on the guitar & have been since a kid. There is something I guess


----------



## candybar

I am happy once I am already at home from school.


----------



## JenN2791

You're an amazing person; beautiful inside and out. Don't ever let anyone take that away from you.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I was very brave today and went into the deep in of my sister's boyfriend's pool with a life-vest on. I am terrified of swimming and the deep end but I actually did this and didn't think I ever word. This may lead to actual swimming in the future, who knows. 

Proud of me


----------



## EmptyRoom

I find it hard sometimes to compliment myself, but here it goes

I read two books within the last week, which is pretty diligent of me


----------



## millyxox

you looking better giiirrll go get em gurrl


----------



## matty

Doing well son. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JenN2791

Keep your head up. You do know what you have to do, and you know that in order for things to fall into place, you must go forth with what you know you must do, and that is by taking action. I know it feels so different to you, but you know that deep down.. it's all for the very best.

You know that if you keep with your old ways of thinking and reacting, you're going to continue pushing others away, and hurting others more along the way. It's not worth going back to your old ways of thinking if you truly want to continue your friendships with others.

You can do it. Even if others don't believe you can, make yourself believe it, and actually show that it is possible.


----------



## prow

You're a beautiful person inside and out.


----------



## ladyscuttle

I'm proud of myself that I've made it 3 and a half months on a cold turkey quit of cigarettes after smoking a pack a day for 9 years. I don't pat myself on the back enough for it.


----------



## MrGilligan

Yo, sista!! Yoo so pretty!! Yoo so fly. Your hair is gorgeous!! I love your cute little feet! YOU'RE AMAZING!!


----------



## AmericanZero

King Kurt, K-dubs, K N' K, Master Mak, Big Mak, slap jack, heart attack, prozac, fappy fap .


----------



## AngelEyess

You don't have a bad sense of style and you are helpful to others and appreciated by them.


----------



## LordScott

is pretty good at figuring out hard things on video games.. except portal 2


----------



## jim11

I'm straight.


----------



## Ashley1990

jim11 said:


> I'm straight.


 :b


----------



## AmericanZero

Hey bud, you woke up alive again today. Good work. Mission complete.


----------



## JenN2791

You're a nice, wonderful person.. but never EVER let anyone take advantage of that. You deserve better than that..


----------



## trendyfool

You have been through a lot, you are strong, and when you feel good and open up other people can see good things in you, and you are starting to see them yourself.


----------



## MrGilligan

Hannah, you're a sexy *****.


----------



## JenN2791

Don't be so hard on yourself. Stop it! You know you're a good person, so embrace it!


----------



## MrGilligan

You may not like your boobies, but they are sorta cute sometimes. Like warm little water balloons attached to your chest. What are they doin there, so silly? I guess they're okay.


----------



## AmericanZero

You handled that well. It was quite hilarious actually.


----------



## DesertStar91

I am doing a good job trying to get better.


----------



## AmericanZero

You didn't let your thoughts completely destroy you today...that's a victory in itself.


----------



## kosherpiggy

you are really good at makeup


----------



## Toppington

No matter what happens, you're going to live on. You're stronger than you keep telling yourself you are. This person or that person are not your reason for living. You don't need anyone but yourself if it comes to it. Your fears will never be the end of you. Even if they end up being realized. You definitely don't look it, but you've been through a lot these last few years and you're slowly shaping into your own person as the days pass. Keep living life one day at a time and things are going to get better soon. One way or another, you'll end up with the things you want as long as you do your best. Even if it doesn't turn out exactly as you envision it. You will be truly happy one day as long as you never completely give up.


----------



## Radiata

You exercised today!!! You did something productive! Omg!
:b


----------



## JenN2791

Let it go, Jen. You know deep down that you have nothing but good intentions, and is always happy to share it with others. You are not a bad person, and you know that. There is absolutely no evidence that you are a bad person. The more you give into this belief, the more you will give off the wrong impression of yourself, and that is something you do not want to happen ever again. So keep in mind, you're a fantastic person with many dreams and talents, and there is always going to be someone worth sharing them with as well.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You are brave for forcing yourself through your anxiety, no matter how bad it gets.


----------



## chantellabella

I got up one more day and said, "I can do this." 

Now go out and believe it, ok?


----------



## ControlledByFears

I am a smart..


----------



## intheshadows

I don't have a criminal record.:stu


----------



## Grimnir

After the fourth time I had placed the mussel of a gun to my head last year, seriously contemplating what it would be like, I snapped and realized that I needed help. Since there was no one who could help me in my panic, I remembered what my HR representative at work told me over and over to calm me down after my ex left me last Fall. I remind myself that despite it all, I am a good man, I am a good person, I am not that terrible person that I think I am, and that my real problems are either in my head or have to do with the environment I'm about to leave soon.


----------



## Kaylee23

you did awesome this past school year with being active, positive, and getting your sa close to gone. and, you got your gpa up  i'm so proud. :clap


----------



## AmericanZero

It feels good to love a bunch of strangers, doesn't it? You're not a complete ***hole.


----------



## Owl-99

I have empathy for underdogs.


----------



## acerkinz

I'm great at planning things and being in control of situations. I'm a good leader.


----------



## momentsunset

I care about people, even if they don't care about me


----------



## aquilla

I have strong will, I can be extremely determined if there is a goal I want to achieve.


----------



## Saaar

_I am a caring and kind hearted person- I love myself for that._


----------



## PeachyAlice

I think I'm very caring and loving, also I'm usually pretty good with written words. Like..I'm intelligent and such but I just have issues expressing it vocally


----------



## lulu009

I like that I am a funny person, and Im proud of myself for attending class today, because I had an panic attack and didnt want to at all, but i pulled myself together and it turned nothing like i expected it to be..it went well


----------



## Und3rground

When I put my mind to it, I can do anything I want to do. The trick is to constantly put my mind to it!


----------



## Rayne

i totally got depressed today. However, i didn't let that bad thoughts and feelings take over me, i easily got rid of them because i know on a near future i will be what i want to be, just need perseverance ^-^


----------



## fear grips me

Even though I have a lot more bad days than good days, I'm still trying to fight against this monster known as social anxiety, and I haven't given up completely, which really says a lot about me.


----------



## AmericanZero

I am lookin' sexy this morning. It appears I may be getting somewhere with these new eating habits.


----------



## shymandan

I am feeling more self perseverance of the last couple of days and have noticed I am beginning to smile again


----------



## Barette

I may one day be worth something.


----------



## JenN2791

I have a nice singing voice


----------



## AmericanZero

At least you *try *to be a good person. Some people don't even try.


----------



## JGreenwood

Ugly girls find me charming...


----------



## I wish i was normal

You have such a cute bum.


----------



## PineconeMachine

I have nice eyes.


----------



## PineconeMachine

AmericanZero said:


> At least you *try *to be a good person. Some people don't even try.


Well said.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

You have spoken to strangers and asked simple things to people on your trip to Vegas. No way would I go up and ask for a hot sandwich at a fast food joint if it wasn't served to me hot 5 months ago, nor would I stand in line to buy my bus ticket all by myself! Ya me! Small steps but still things I wouldn't have done before.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I made my nephew smile today


----------



## millyxox

You look better.


----------



## JenN2791

I'm an awesome person.


----------



## Owl-99

:yes I'm so generous with my compliments


----------



## avoidobot3000

You're a nice guy, and very laid back (after 10am). Almost too laid back. :sus "Any more laid back and you'd fall off your chair" as someone once put it. But anyway, there's not much that's truly worth getting angry about, so why bother? The world turns whether I get angry at people or not. Thanks; I'm glad we had this conversation, Ben.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

You are making more of an effort to be 'feminine'. You like your nails painted now, have bought some new tops/shirts that are not t-shirts. You have a dress now! And a small collection of your own nail polish... 

It doesn't mean you are a girly girl or ever will be. You just want to present yourself to the world in a slightly better way. A nice flowy top makes you feel better than a t-shirt does. Be happy you want to look better, but also that you are just being you and not girly like everyone else.


----------



## JenN2791

You're a wonderful person with such a kind heart. Don't ever let anyone take that away from you, or take advantage of you with it. You know you're strong and can stand your own ground as well. So go out there and put your best foot forward, and you'll be able to achieve anything you put your mind to.


----------



## fallen18

Freakin genius getting a 100 on your English final


----------



## upndownboi

Although life is hard for you you're intelligent, tenacious and you have a will of steel.

Things will get better for you


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I'm really smart I get good grades and I have a promising academic future.


----------



## Allegory

I'm very good at not having a girlfriend.


----------



## I Love Chimps

I'm very clever like a dominant alpha male chimpanzee.


----------



## mdiada

I've got nice eyes


----------



## JenN2791

You're very hardworking, Jen! Keep it up!


----------



## TobeyJuarez

im humble


----------



## avoidobot3000

You have sexy little ears. I want to nibble them-- but as hard as I try, I can't.

:um


----------



## social outcast

I am good at staying up late. note: I struggle to think of positives.


----------



## cybernaut

I'm a laidback and accepting person.


----------



## Sierpinski

I write interesting books.


----------



## warentucker

I gave money to fight prostate cancer today and i have pretty eyes


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I love how laid back, care free, and open minded I am. I laugh at dudes who act tough and macho.


----------



## JenN2791

You're an awesome person, and truly deserve all the good in the world <3 don't ever think you do not, because you're a really good person at heart.


----------



## Lasair

I dropped my CV in a place I would like to work, I got a call the next day to do a full induction day. I kinda of think I rock.


----------



## Common Misconception

I'm trying my best everyday. And I always want to help people, even in the most infinitesimal way. I just want to be there to help comfort/support people in need.


----------



## Freiheit

I just noticed I look pretty hot except I feel ugly because of negativity that goes on in my brain due to over analyzing.


----------



## Fantom Fox

I finally have an idea of who I am and what I'm made of, and now I see an escape from all the junk that holds me back, internally and externally.


----------



## ShannelTheUgly

You have been eating healthier.


----------



## Ckg2011

You are a really good sleeper.


----------



## Elixir

I have beautiful eyes


----------



## cybernaut

My hair looks great today .


----------



## Lasair

I spoke up in a work meeting, I don't think others seen my point of view but I spoke up - GO ME


----------



## maidahl

sssssssssssss


----------



## Smoothie

My hair looks better these months,it finally looks healthy and not dry 
My eyes are pretty
I can look good on some angles


----------



## nekha123

I've started my work early today


----------



## silentcliche

My oral hygiene is sublime. I'm the eminence of enamel. I'm the conqueror of cavities. I floss like a boss.


----------



## ShannelTheUgly

silentcliche said:


> My oral hygiene is sublime. I'm the eminence of enamel. I'm the conqueror of cavities. I floss like a boss.


:nw


----------



## JenN2791

I am beautiful just the way I am, and I will fix only the things I myself believe needs fixing. Not what someone else thinks.


----------



## Mithun

You went for a movie with your friend after a long time.


----------



## LMNGRL88

I am a fighter, and I'm strong. I will not give up on therapy! I CAN do this


----------



## ApathyDivine

Lost a few pounds recently, I look awesome


----------



## chantellabella

I managed to get a lot of things done on my to-do list today, in spite of having a fractured elbow.


----------



## JenN2791

Dear Jen,

You're a good person with such a lovely soul. Very kind and gentle. Remember, that is who you are. Don't let anyone take that away from you or change it. Embrace all the good you have to give, and don't ever be afraid to share it, especially with those you love and care about dearly.


----------



## I Love Chimps

I'm a winner.


----------



## silentcliche

I chew with my mouth closed.


----------



## Nismo B15

I can go 30 mins before explodin'. Simulated of course.


----------



## Neo1234

I can do anything if I have *enough* time... = )


----------



## Zendo

You went for another run today; your bones are weary and your tiredness is justified. You deserve to feel good and will sleep like a baby tonight.


----------



## HollieeB

Yesterday I managed to go to a volunteering induction (interview thing) and there was another girl there who was my age and I manage to talk to her without getting nervous!! this is massive for me :L


----------



## VeganGirl93

I was healthy today!


----------



## snowyowl

The story I'm writing is going quite well, and I'm pretty proud of myself for it. Good job, me. *gives self pat on the back*


----------



## I Love Chimps

I'm still a winner.


----------



## ak2218

Finally going to seek help for myself starting tomorrow seeing the psych again


----------



## 84929

After the 2years of braces my teeth are nice and straight. Been using the whitening tooth paste and they are even more beautiful

Been remembering to use my micro-retin A gel everyday and my face has cleared up. I have such beautiful skin. :clap


----------



## JenN2791

You did well with your conversation skills today, Jen. Stop dwelling on the little mistakes you made where you were quiet. You gave 90% effort today, which is better than what you had given previously. Just keep it up!


----------



## lucyinthesky

My skin is a lot better than it was. YOU'RE LOOKING FINE GIRL. Hmm, maybe not. I'd rather have BDD than a case of over-confidence any day. But everyone else here is looking fine, regardless.


----------



## Neo1234

I am getting good and good at Guitar =)


----------



## SeeleBlutenden

I have a nice disposition.


----------



## ghostofme

I can make people feel special with my words and actions


----------



## antinomy

I'm incredibly multi-talented and I've been noted about it by many people.


----------



## simian4455

I have a hairy back.


----------



## ShoelessJoe

Well, today I got off my butt and played some soccer/football (alone though), which I love  I've also talked to a lot strangers on the internet.


----------



## Mr Anonymous

A girl I didn't know smiled and said hi to me yesterday, so I'm not totally repellent.


----------



## Taija

You have a mighty fine ***, girl!


----------



## blueingreen

i am alive and i am beautiful


----------



## saltyleaf

for the most part, i cleverly disguise my SA. 

doesnt help though. ppl hold you up on this "normal person" pedestal and you in turn hate yourself for not being this way for real.


----------



## TJenkins602

I'm real!

I'm level headed.

I'm intelligent.

And I am so damn good lookin' (on some days)


----------



## ahickspanic

By the gods so am I!! I hate making phone calls to strangers. Anyway, I am open minded and I don't judge people so much


----------



## Marakunda

You're able to find happiness within yourself, you know what kind of person you want to be, and you've got a LOT of potential. You sir, are not pathetic.


----------



## sleepydrone

Months ago I went to the Dentist 5-6 times in 8-10 weeks.
Each time equally terrified.


----------



## sweetluvgurl

simian4455 said:


> I have a hairy back.


Haha. That's cute.


----------



## sweetluvgurl

Even though I haven't completed my college education, at least I went to community college and graduated with my Associate in Arts (and with a 4.0 GPA at that). Also, I've been a strong advocate for my health and really pushed to try to get things better. So, I'm really proud of myself for that. Another thing is I really have tried over the years in different social situations. I've tried to put myself out there and make friends. Heck, I even flew a few times to meet a guy from the net. And it was probably one of the most rewarding risks that I've taken.


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me

Oh wow. That's some courage there Sweetluvgurl. I wish I could muster the courage to fly over to a friend's location!

I'm starting to learn to love myself.


----------



## rawrguy

You have a lot of personality. You can make it in life if you just continue to try.


----------



## Matt21

Even if you are troubled inside, you still manage to put on a smile that could win the world.


----------



## NoHeart

Uhm... 

NoHeart... you are kinda organized I guess?


----------



## aloneanddizzy

No matter how much more difficult things have gotten lately, you keep getting up every morning and keep trying to look toward a happier future.


----------



## bojadada

I have a pretty good sense of humor .


----------



## crazymuppet

I'm alive!

I don't talk crap about people behind their backs.

I'm a mad guitarist and im also pretty good on a piano 

I managed to smile and laugh alot today, even though I'm super stressed.

I am (mostly) content with my imperfections.


----------



## TJenkins602

I'm tall...


----------



## ty44

Im really good looking when I get a haircut and work out.


----------



## Neptunus

...


----------



## mermaids

I can write well.


----------



## FlowerChild13

I like my crazy curly hair


----------



## Sara2012

I'm a pretty good cook.


----------



## GameGuy

Im a Creative Genius.


----------



## Neo1234

I am quite motivated now..!!! yay!!!


----------



## Lasair

I am rational and don't get angry at people


----------



## Fair Lady

I can make the best french toasts in the world :>


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I'm a great guitarist.


----------



## Neo1234

Nailed 5 SUDOKU puzzles in a row ,in just about 20mins ... =D


----------



## Billius

I am good at keeping my pet chickens super happy


----------



## Trigo

I learn quickly
I'm compassionate


----------



## EssJay

I'm funny, bubbly and loving, if only someone would give me the chance to show my real self.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I didn't criticize myself today.


----------



## CommanderShepard

My boobs are large and in charge! Also I'm an awesome cook XD


----------



## John316C

I have great musical ear!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I'm calm tempered and not hot-headed or easily angered


----------



## Owl-99

I am simply awesome


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

yes you are awesome big blue


----------



## Owl-99

Your pretty awesome wordscancutyoulikeglass as well. :b


----------



## millyxox

I'm strong enough to battle my inner demons.


----------



## mdiada

i'm not as bad at photography as i thought 
go me!


----------



## DesertStar91

I rock


----------



## kosherpiggy

i have amazing taste in music


----------



## godhelpme2

i am compassionate


----------



## ArcherZG

I am doing very well in my weight lost journey, having finally gone under the 200 pound mark to 197 lbs. Lost a total of 58 lbs I rock


----------



## Neo1234

Just talked to my interviewer.I'm damn good at talking/speaking on the phone! =D


----------



## 20l9

I am dumber than a mule and twice as ugly.


----------



## DefendAll

^^no UR NOT 


... and i is so sexylol


----------



## Neo1234

I love meh atm


----------



## Bec de Corbin

I am ridiculous

Thanks!


----------



## punksparkyrock

I am understanding


----------



## John316C

your a good man.


----------



## DesertStar91

I am a good friend.


----------



## Neo1234

I've got some Smexy eyes xP ;-) xD


----------



## Kakumbus

Thats some serious will power right there.


----------



## Seanthabear

I speak well


----------



## vanishingpt

I'm very dedicated and committed


----------



## Neo1234

I am so helpful and kind...


----------



## mrneonshuffle

I would do anything for the people I care about.


----------



## pantazi

I've not killed anybody today....Yet


----------



## Mcdemc

I am really proud of myself for being able to work out 3 times a week for the last 2 months. I like my hair and eye color  and I am a caring and compassionate person. I need to continue to strengthen myself using the same sort of caring on my own self. I hope to continue encouraging myself to improve rather than berate myself for not.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

You did a very good job talking with others today.


----------



## Charmander

I hate making phone calls but I forced myself to speak to the university regarding my course, which took a loooong time, but I felt good by the end of it. :]


----------



## flagg lives

good test scores / good grades yipeee


----------



## Neo1234

Did complete my pre-set goals successfully for today


----------



## riverboats

I'm a good listener


----------



## Lasair

I opened up to my boyfriend in person, I used my words....


----------



## Nyeeh

Today I didn't cry.


----------



## Hex00

I'm not actually that ugly when I put the effort in. I try to be nice to people :/


----------



## Openyoureyes

i can hold a convo pats back*


----------



## alte

An extremely friendly surgeon wanted me to research a topic that is important to his practice. Since he is so nice, I spent the last 5 hours trying to find the correct answer. It is not perfect yet but I am happy with the effort I put in.


----------



## soulmd

Its good one should compliment himself. There are many people who will criticize you, instead of giving answer to them you should compliment yourself. Self motivation is best then from others..


----------



## louiselouisa

my hair is thick


----------



## alte

alte said:


> An extremely friendly surgeon wanted me to research a topic that is important to his practice. Since he is so nice, I spent the last 5 hours trying to find the correct answer. It is not perfect yet but I am happy with the effort I put in.


He responded 
"This is just what I was hoping for!, Thanks so much"

All the effort I put in, I was hoping for something more. Oh well .. hopefully he genuinely finds it useful and is not simply saying something nice for the sake of being nice.

ps. Is it lame to respond to your own post? Is it like talking with yourself because no one else would listen?


----------



## Ckg2011

I am pretty talented.


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


> I am pretty talented.


.YOU MOST DEFINITELY ARE VERY TALENTED MY SWEETHEART. 
:heart:heart:kiss


----------



## spades07

Someone's in a tiffy with me-but I recognise it's their problem.

I talked to a sales assistant in a bike shop.


----------



## Ardi

I went to school and sat in a class room with a bunch of people i don't know, i went to the gym by myself and i hung out with a couple of friends for a little while 

I'm proud of myself, i haven't been proud in myself for a veeery long time.


----------



## typemismatch

I'm pretty good at putting socks on.


----------



## Flint

I am good at singing (I want to qualify saying that so badly but I am not going to  )


----------



## pastels

boss chick!


----------



## Mirium

I have nice eyes


----------



## Neo1234

I have a nice voice \m/


----------



## ControlledByFears

I'm good looking, I'm smart and clever.
I'm kind, I'm sensitive, I play guitar, I have knowledge in computers stuff.
I consider myself to be one of the most interesting person alive.


----------



## Glambada

YES! I have pretty nails (now) thanks to herbal tea.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Im more interesting than i thought, woo :boogie


----------



## Neo1234

I Rock \m/ I am gr8 =D


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

i'm funny


----------



## Openyoureyes

i like my kindness ^-^


----------



## catcharay

I've become better at being expressive and vocal around my family, instead of being mute and being closed off; now I can show how much I care for them


----------



## catcharay

I am cool just because (Just realised my above post was 666 and I don't like looking at it lol)


----------



## Neo1234

I'm so so nice to people !


----------



## John316C

I wish I could give myself a hug.


----------



## Brasilia

women always compliment my behind :blush


----------



## Lasair

I am me and I like me - yay!!!!


----------



## shnbwmn

I'm determined and persistent.


----------



## januarygirl

I'm doing great with this whole giving up soda thing. Week 2


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

I'm a pretty good writer :O


----------



## pinkempyreal

I know how to hold my alcohol. 
Well... That's the best I can come up with ATM. Cheers!


----------



## Owl-99

I am just unbelievable


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

I am the best tsne fan in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neo1234

I am just so good looking,especially atm!!!


----------



## Neo1234

I love ME


----------



## mdiada

i've got beautiful skin


----------



## pastels

im tall therefore i can make money on it someday


----------



## AceEmoKid

I helped a girl raise money for her field trip by being her first customer  Yay for generosity! Now I can haz my overpriced chocolate bar. And then give away the rest to my sisters cus I'm not allowed to have chocolate -___-


----------



## flagg lives

just DESTROYED a test for my new high school. out of 79 questions, I was unsure about 1. doing that well on a test without studying is such an amazing feeling... hell, it's practically the only time i really feel just _good_. i always slouch, never look people in the eye, avoid confrontations, stutter, mumble... it's obvious people feel a power over me. but damn, in that test, room, everyone... EVERYONE knows I'm going to do better than them... gosh, that's the only feeling of power over people I ever feel. i can look people in the eye and just smirk, because, at the end of the day, right now I am more intelligent than they will ever be. and that makes me feel good.


----------



## TheSandlot

You are a good guy. Always helping out the people who missed class and giving rides to classmates home without asking for gas money.


----------



## deltarain8

I filled out 3 job applications today. Good for me!


----------



## Kakumbus

Grats on not being so gay anymore


----------



## tbyrfan

I finished a meal at a restaurant for the first time today :boogie I eat very little and weigh very little, so i'm happy I didn't waste any food or take back any leftovers this time!


----------



## no hoper

pfttttttttt being positive is for losers, negative people are the **** bro.
fml


----------



## StimulateYourBrain

pastels said:


> im tall therefore i can make money on it someday


----------



## StimulateYourBrain

most people like me when they get to know me


----------



## louiselouisa

I look good in black


----------



## Neo1234

I made my HR laugh/giggle !!!


----------



## Neo1234

I'm sweet =P


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

You know what? I _am _getting handsome.


----------



## DesertStar91

I ****ing rock and I am so totally awesome and amazing in every way possible. 

Everyone knows it too.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

my hair looks awesome today............AWESOME!


----------



## NoHeart

You're fine like you are ^_^


----------



## Ardi

I'm a alright person.


----------



## sorrwel

I'm so kewl.


----------



## Dara

I look good for someone who stayed up all night.


----------



## cafune

I'm a good problem solver/creative thinker. I approach problems in weird/unique ways because I tend to think and interpret things differently from most people. Been told, "ohh, that's smart," when telling people my ideas/solutions, numerous times. =)


----------



## ttrp

-Most people think I'm smart (whether that's true or not, idk). 
-I'm generally a very kind/nice person (at least compared to other people).
-I try to make the world a better place
-I've accomplished a lot, considering the obstacles I had to overcome


----------



## EmmShay

Work freaks me out. Actually I used to jump from job to job but I've officially been at my job for 9 months. That's a record!


----------



## millyxox

I'm a good dancer & I'm brave enough to do a solo in front of a crowd.


----------



## unbreakable damages

I look lovely in my orange shirt.


----------



## januarygirl

Did a good job with the Halloween Decor


----------



## Dragonfly2

I'm a creative person


----------



## Queen of Spades

Ugh...I'm awesome I guess.


----------



## wswr

I practice martial arts, and my flexibility has immensely improved, and besides learning tricks and techniques, it was me and my hard work, and I'm proud of it.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

I'm a good skateboarder! yeeee


----------



## Whatev

Borophyll, 

the way you made those 30 minute brownies in 15 minutes was admirable.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I'm good at detecting the source of strange odors. <333


----------



## Raphael200

CT!U look fantastic in sleeveless shirts!


----------



## GD8

I'm smart kind of I guess? 

literally the only thing I could think of rofl


----------



## heldhostagebymyemotions

I'm a very affectionate person, even though people may sometimes take advantage of that.


----------



## Zeppelin

I'm a good guitar player


----------



## hawkeyefreak

~I'm doing amazing for living on my own for the first time in another country, six hours from my hometown. 
~I'm smart and funny.
~I'm thoughtful.
~I'm creative.


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming

I've been doing the right things this year, even though doing the right thing can be hard sometimes, like letting go of things that just aren't working, not being impulsive, etc. I'm proud of the maturity that I've shown this year. I'm growing up! Haha


----------



## Raphael200

Wow!William,U are so good at giving bear hugs and caring for others!That's rare these days........especially coming from a 50 year old man,who looks 17.


----------



## Scorpio90

I'm flexible, easy to make friends, always smile, etc but at night, haha, just only depressed w tears =]]


----------



## LoneDroid193

I have a rich sense of humor, I'm often respectful, and I have a lot of strength compared to others.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I was recently told by two friends that at some point, I had saved their lives from suicide. Let's just say that made my night.


----------



## Bryan108

Im a good listener


----------



## 84929

Besides being a good listener.

I have a good sense of humor :lol and I'm very affectionate :heart


----------



## millyxox

You are compassionate and a good listener. You love to help people and can't stand seeing someone suffer.


----------



## JessiqaL

I'm understanding


----------



## SuzintheCity

I haven't given up on myself yet.


----------



## Fairydust

One you get past my barriers I'm a very affectionate and loyal person.


----------



## tranquildream

Despite these eternal fears and negative beliefs about myself, I've gotten quite a few calls for job interviews! It's so weird... Now I just need to conquer this interview today and see if I should wait some more or go with this one. It's really ridiculous to me that anyone has called me. But the confidence I get from it is amazing because I never thought it was possible =) I must not be so bad, maybe...


----------



## soupbasket

I'm pretty smart.


----------



## Goldenlegacy

I'm talented, smart, funny (sometimes), and I enjoy being myself all the time.
I am also a very nice person and easy to get along with. I'm also honest (Sometimes). I consider myself to be someone who wants to achieve the highest and to learn tons of new things each day. Those are my compliments for myself...


----------



## Nibbler

...Is a real boy


----------



## Raphael200

Soon,thou shalt receive the rank of general.

Further than that,thou is an excellent friend and trustworthy ally.


----------



## Suraj

...


----------



## Choppy

You are awesome, bro. You are making some serious strives toward overcoming social anxiety. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Scorpio90

How bold I'm =)) I'm good at making new friends (and bad at remaining the friendship), haha


----------



## Paramecium

She has the best taste in music, and in many other artistic subjects. 
Has an amazing sense of humour, unluckily most of her thoughts get lost in translation.


----------



## mik

Talented, a [email protected]$$ business man and entrepreneur.


----------



## jsh21340

Im glad I made it into the nursing program and didnt give up when I got in it


----------



## Freiheit

I don't think I'm nearly as stupid as most of the people around my age these days.


----------



## JustSmileZee

I'm glad im optimistic and will continue to see a bright side even when i know im deep into this SA. Expect me again when i post about cutting these absent from class habits


----------



## rawrguy

You are smart, friendly, and are a hard worker.


----------



## Chieve

your ambition is amazing, keep it upppp


----------



## sundays

it's good that you're trying to improve yourself


----------



## Camelleone

you are sincere and congratulations for today's interview, although it was not really good and tell a lie a little, but you managed to finished it with 3 people in a row and ended up with good news..


----------



## Raphael200

See!I told u U would become a general soon!Oh and General,U are awesome,love-able,friendly and intellegent in a gazilion ways!


----------



## Gurosan

u are one cool b1tch of a son, i love you!


----------



## Raphael200

Thanks William for making my day special,U are one awesome kid.


----------



## Tubman

Yeah, you're not the most social person but at least you try! You've got good strong values and you're very compassionate. You think of the weirdest things.


----------



## vanishingpt

Ending the semester with a bang!


----------



## velvetglove

I doubts about my self about every thing I do, I'm always thinking "did I do the right thign?" even when it comes to buying things. I wish I can be sure of what I do. One compliment for me is I'm glad I went out today


----------



## Owl-99

I haven't offed myself yet


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl

Dear Me:
" Good job on that English essay =]"
xoxox from myself


----------



## Raphael200

Its good that u are addicted to happiness.


----------



## probably offline

If I were you I'd date myself


----------



## trivialmind

can I just compliment someone else hehe.


----------



## Queen of Spades

I think I'm the only person who deserves to be treated special in the whole world.


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

you're alright.


----------



## Uffdaa

Today is the 4th day not drinking coffee (caffeine free).


----------



## So Lonely

I'm an attractive, intelligent American teenager, and that's all I can say about myself...


----------



## dawn marie

You have a good heart and are a really genuine, honest, caring person


----------



## John316C

John/nny


----------



## sas111

Congrats on breathing another day.


----------



## cafune

Well, at least no one can say you didn't try.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

You are gracious and kind and polite to others.


----------



## subconscious

I am open to change


----------



## cosmicslop

Yay for you sticking on a diet for 2 months. I'm sure you'll lose all the weight you want to by late summer next year. Also, you cute. Can I get your number?


----------



## vanishingpt

Dang girl, you got a lot done today! LOL.


----------



## KelsKels

You ARE good at drawing. You don't have to be perfect!


----------



## Raphael200

U have nice mucsles!


----------



## Queen of Spades

I'm the best person in the whole world :yay


----------



## MoonForge

I went to therapy for my back and i got a massage and i did great because i endured it and my back feels better now!

And i went there anyway even though it pouring down, so yay for me  

Sorry maybe that's too much but i do think that way!


----------



## Lonely Robot

<deleted>


----------



## John316C

hi


----------



## simian4455

You are rich and good-looking. Feel good about it even if it's a lie.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I am the finest lookin dude of all time. It is amazing to just be really really really ridiculously good looking.


----------



## Mandachii

I have a great smile, and I have a lot of potential.


----------



## Donness

I'm a sexy b*tch


----------



## StrangePeaches

you have a huge d*ck


----------



## John316C

_*sdf*_


----------



## Raphael200

Thank you for caring so much for them,I'm sure they apreciate it.


----------



## Witchcraft

I'm proud of you being so brave.


----------



## John316C

xcvxcv


----------



## simian4455

You are GOD and all people should bow before you. Kiss your feet etc.


----------



## pastels

:i have a toe


----------



## simian4455

You good-looker you


----------



## Patriot

you're not so bad after all


----------



## tronjheim

I finished got to 80% of my thesis! *pats back*


----------



## Andrea91

I'm fat & ugly


----------



## Queen of Spades

You're better than her. In fact, you're the best! Okay so you can't make friends like she can. But she can't do the things you're good at. Go get yourself a coke a celebrate! :rofl


----------



## peacelovemusic

I am compassionate and empathetic.


----------



## John316C

_dfgdfg_


----------



## Scorpio90

U can live without a friend, its good


----------



## Raphael200

simian4455 said:


> You are GOD and all people should bow before you. Kiss your feet etc.


I take it Someone makes u angry.


----------



## Raphael200

Wow!Now ur her best friend?Awesome man,awesome.


----------



## hypestyle

I did it! I finally finished college! woo-hoo!!


----------



## beautifully strange

I'm compassionate.


----------



## Shrimpy

You've accomplished more than you thought you could. Don't fall into that habit of doubting yourself, keep going, you know where your potential lies.


----------



## vanishingpt

Had a good run today!


----------



## Joshy Skellington

I'm a shy person who almost never talks, but today I made a new friend here at SAS, and I met a bunch of people who welcomed me to SAS as well. 
Just a happy day today. :'}


----------



## herk

I have just the right amount of hair on my chest.


----------



## Raphael200

I hear everyone on this site loves u!Is that true?


----------



## NoHeart

You don't complain too often :3


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I have a nice natural hair colour, honey . I am good at uni


----------



## Lasair

keep swimming girly, your getting there


----------



## tario

You have a great personality, you are so understanding


----------



## missfoxymoon

I can come up with good ideas...I think


----------



## tronjheim

I can be effective in being secretive.


----------



## Otherside

I am...nope. Can't think of much.


----------



## Owl-99

I'm glowing on the inside, oh yeah !


----------



## Scorpio90

Joshy Skellington said:


> I'm a shy person who almost never talks, but today I made a new friend here at SAS, and I met a bunch of people who welcomed me to SAS as well.
> Just a happy day today. :'}


Welcome to SAS and hope to cya around :hug
(Sorry, its freezing today, so I love using :hug icon :b)
Uhm, meh, Im not ambitious, but really motivated, lol


----------



## Owl-99

I'm King of the feckups


----------



## dust3000

You put in effort cleaning that benchtop


----------



## petsounds

I have really great taste haha


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

*i am a fantastic little artist thing.~

*


----------



## sadmeme

You don't look THAT bad, hang in there buddy, and life might smile at you


----------



## Nitrogen

I'm good at playing guitar, and I'm pretty decent at drawing.


----------



## DotaPlayer

I'd compliment myself, but I unfortunately have no qualities.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Things will work themselves out, one day. It might be the day you die but you'll get there eventually.


----------



## Raphael200

Your name,I like it .


----------



## cole phelps

i'm the best in the world.


----------



## anxious dreamer

I honestly can't think of anything at the moment.


----------



## ucmethruitall

You have beatiful lips and a contagious laugh. 
You are so smart and selfless.


----------



## cosmicslop

people who like spicy food are superior, hence you are superior.


----------



## nala2013

I'm beautiful, smart, loving, caring and honest. Everyone makes mistakes and it's okay.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I'm f*cking awesome, awesomeeeeee.....(*lies to himself*)


----------



## millyxox

You're a nice person. Very compassionate & like listening to other peoples problems.


----------



## Brony4ever

Im gay and im proud. Some might think otherwise about this subject but i am a person who likes to express feelings in words. So what ever the matter think about what your good at like i am drawing and playing video games XD


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

I'm like totally awesome and stuff! :boogie


----------



## WhoDey85

Twenty eight years. You have been through a lot of **** in that time and you are still fighting. Happy Birthday man.


----------



## jonny neurotic

TheUnluckyOne said:


> I'd compliment myself, but I unfortunately have no qualities.


Surely you have something going for you. Good dental hygiene perhaps?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Hardest thread to post in eva'

You're so strong for battling suicidal thoughts for so many years and not giving up....that okay ?


----------



## Ayvee

...I am very creative. And, I think, a good, compassionate person. Most of the time, at least.


----------



## mrneonshuffle

I have a good heart and am very determined at overcoming problems


----------



## ariannehowell

No one can stop me right now. I can do everything. I'm the best!

Home Tutoring Services Adelaide


----------



## 111

I'm superior to all other people I know.


----------



## Implicate

I am intelligent and capable, or at least I try to be.


----------



## MRX

I'm smart, I'm caring, I'm creative, I have a sense of humor, and I'm not bad looking either.


----------



## toutenkarthon

I'm loyal.


----------



## 111

I'm table.


----------



## AxeDroid

D: Everything in the above.


----------



## 111

I'm telling.


----------



## hippiegirl23

congratulations for your phone call!!! that's awesome :teeth  :boogie
ok so today i went fot shopping in the public transport, omg i haven't done that in months, so that's a great thing i made, i'm proud of myself  i haven't had a pannic attack, i'm fineee


----------



## cosmicslop

You look good with that Wine Not lipstick. More like wine hot. hhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhhuuhuh


----------



## ACCV93

You did awesome participating in a lecture today with hundreds of students! Good job for speaking your mind and giving it a shot.


----------



## Loveless

You are better then ever. Time to do what you have always been meant to man.


----------



## won

You're very understanding and easy to talk to.


----------



## Owl-99

I am simply magnificent !


----------



## paperheart

its ok to be a bit lazy today. its your day off woman


----------



## John316C

your great!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I feel positive today.


----------



## Brasilia

I'm a good friend to those I consider good friends


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I treat people with respect.


----------



## lzzy

You aced that exam, good job!


----------



## TheSandlot

You are an awesome Dad! Keep making your two sons feel loved! Keep smiling, keep laughing, the best has yet to come!


----------



## Owl-99

I am multi -faceted


----------



## ivva

this is hard ...
Hey myself I want to tell you that you are a good person and you are trying to get better and that's good... t.t


----------



## SilentLyric

I like my haircut.


----------



## cosmicslop

Damn, self. You got some nice-*** hair. Your head looks ridiculous.


----------



## DesertStar91

I am smart...and sweet as well


----------



## A Void Ant

I am prudent despite its indiscernible presence to others in my outward projections over short time spans. It's amazing what long term exposure to another individual's personality can do. If only people had more patience they'd find the light on the other side of my aloof self.

And I am modest—Or am I, now that I have declared myself as such, does that not invalidate the modesty and make me vain? Of course, that assumes modesty is a positive trait to begin with, that to label one as modest is a positive thing; and that to label one a positive thing vain.


----------



## asianboy

i'm sociable men


----------



## Laura1990

You're good at focusing on the positives when things are hard. You're compassionate and kind.


----------



## ILOVEXANAX

Loyal, I break my back for others


----------



## miminka

youre really trying and you have beautiful feet


----------



## niacin

Cat Montgomery said:


> I sound like Barry White O_O


You win.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

I have a colourful signature >.> LOL


----------



## fraidycat

I clean up nice  & have the common sense to check into the positive thinking forum now & then


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

I'm very nice


----------



## Bawsome

I look good! and even though im feeling down i still feel good?!


----------



## tronjheim

I'm so awesome!


----------



## tennislover84

You're a gentle, caring person. (Why thank you, it's so nice to be paid a compliment by someone I respect so much :b )


----------



## Implicate

You are a caring, compassionate, honest, intelligent, respectable, valuable person despite what anyone says to the contrary.


----------



## DesertStar91

You're sweet and polite


----------



## FerociousFleur

You are a kind and loving person.


----------



## Nothingman24

I'm actually capable of having at least one meaningful friendship. I guess that makes me a not-completely-worthless human being. It's not like I'm 'destined for great things', but I feel like my life actually serves a purpose. Not in a larger scale, but like a purpose for myself and hopefully a few other people too. 
**** yeah, not being completely worthless rocks!

"Nothingman... 
Isn't it something?"


----------



## totalloner

I'm 29 but I look 28.


----------



## monotonous

i protect my hope even in the darkest moment 
i learn from what i did wrong
i'm smart so i can see what i did wrong
i want to have a great job in a corporation
i'm healthy
i work out and have great body
i'm special from everybody else
i'm good at negotiating and compromising 
i'm kind so i always stand up for the weaks
i don't have an accent even im not native speaker
i have great taste in music
i have great taste in fashion
i have great sense of humor 
i'm a good listener
i never take advantage of people even i tried to tell myself to do so
i don't have bad habit (i smoke but i can quit if i want to)
i'm a virgin
i don't drive so i have never pollute the planet 

thats all i can think of for now.. hmm i do feel better now ty


----------



## ithinkjesusiscool

I am at least not too introvert to visit this forum!


----------



## Minkiro

First day working at the daycare. 
And I did good. I never could've done this, let's say, 2 years ago. 
So bravo me, bravo!:clap I'll get there ...


----------



## KaoJ

I always remain positive, even though my life suck


----------



## Shannan

I never give up.


----------



## Minkiro

Not your regular post, but hey .. it's nice!


----------



## tronjheim

Good going, Nick! You can now actually look people in the eye when talking to them.


----------



## Gloomlight

I didn't think I would survive a day on this site but here I am over a hundred posts later... Even after I had some bad experiences I pushed myself through them instead of avoiding like I normally would.


----------



## Bawsome

What ever it is, what ever you face, you can overcome what ever you put your mind to.


----------



## DesertStar91

I have nice eyes


----------



## Nitrogen

I have nice eyebrows and I can cook more things than my dad can.


----------



## AceEmoKid

You're good at procrastinating, finding the worst side of every situation, and hiding like a ninja whenever guests are over.


----------



## FeistyWizard

I love my eyes they are so beautiful


----------



## kilgoretrout

I am sometimes nice.


----------



## toutenkarthon

You've got a nice pair of shorts.


----------



## morrgie

I have stayed optimistic


----------



## beothuck1

I am caring. I have healthy hair and I usually put a lot of effort into being healthy.


----------



## Sym

I like how I'm always laughing and staying positive.


----------



## Empty Shell

I like my unibrow!
Some people are grossed out but some find it irresistable


----------



## Fruitcake

You're pretty good at breathing.


----------



## Mandachii

I have a pretty smile, I'm artistically smart and I have a lot of potential.


----------



## Deimos

I still have hair, and a full set of teeth :teeth.


----------



## xMissChloex

I have a nice smile and laugh.


----------



## zomgz

I like my freckles.


----------



## nb1991

I have soft hair.


----------



## zomgz

nb1991 said:


> I have soft hair.


Oooh, can I pet it? :clap


----------



## ACCV93

Stop it you sexy beast you.


----------



## renegade disaster

I am naturally incredibly perceptive and insightful.


----------



## Venompoo

I like the way your hand feels on my Dic*...


----------



## renegade disaster

Venompoo said:


> I like the way your hand feels on my Dic*...


dictionary?


----------



## renegade disaster

I don't have a beard right now but when I do have one it gets all the pogonophiles hot.


----------



## sadcat

My morals are unshakable.


----------



## renegade disaster

Fruitcake said:


> You're pretty good at breathing.




given the right ingredients and utensils I can turn my hand at pretty much anything cookery wise.


----------



## Daveyboy

I care about others


----------



## millyxox

I like my brain. I'm smart as hell. Deep & complex too. Like an ocean all the treasures lie beneath


----------



## Abomb926

Introspection is a very important practice when it comes to one's character but i feel like this thread sort of encourages egotistical thoughts. I think you should accept your inside/outside appearance and not worry too much about impressing other people.


----------



## typemismatch

I'm bloody marvellous.

Crikey, it really works.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I'm nice to people.


----------



## lockS

XD


----------



## StNaive

I'm smart and compassionate, and I'm a good writer.



Abomb926 said:


> Introspection is a very important practice when it comes to one's character but i feel like this thread sort of encourages egotistical thoughts. I think you should accept your inside/outside appearance and not worry too much about impressing other people.


Whether or not some people here are being egotistical is debatable, but the fact is that positive self-talk is a really important thing to practice and if this thread helps people with that, then some egotistical posts are worth it.


----------



## Abomb926

StNaive said:


> I'm smart and compassionate, and I'm a good writer.
> 
> Whether or not some people here are being egotistical is debatable, but the fact is that positive self-talk is a really important thing to practice and if this thread helps people with that, then some egotistical posts are worth it.


Yeah I'm just saying I don't think reaching a benchmark is as important as the way in which you work your way there, y'know?


----------



## tronjheim

I can be responsible and independent if my heart is in it! Good job, me!


----------



## renegade disaster

I don't often say things which are incorrect,they are usually factually accurate.

apart from when i'm joking of course. I also have a good sense of humour which probably goes over most peoples heads.


----------



## RaydonTheAngel

I'm super smart. I know multiple languages, I can draw, I know a lot about Greek mythology, Japanese culture, I can sing, I know how to locate most constellations and planets in the sky and I'm super cultivated. I know all sorts of things because I watch all sorts of documentaries and read all sorts of encyclopedias lol


----------



## NoHeart

I suppose.... I'm not a very judgemental person? Arh I still don't like posting here!


----------



## KaoJ

I'm good at dodging and avoiding


----------



## renegade disaster

i'm pretty good at bishops knife trick (although I haven't done it for years). can actually do it with my eyes closed when i've been practicing.


----------



## Buerhle

I'm cool. Dont care a crap what y'all say.


----------



## marcv2013

I'm a great, caring person, and I am very smart


----------



## MoonForge

I'm got up even though my back and throat are hurting a lot, i like my determination  Since if i had to stay in bed because of my back i'd probably never get out again xD

And i'm going walking as always which i'm proud of!


----------



## Attica! Attica!

I always get up when I'm knocked down


----------



## pablo123

im smart, nice and cool person i think haha


----------



## tiredoflife

I took out the trash and unloaded the dish washer, and actually spent time reading books this week not watching tv so... there is that


----------



## Fruitcake

You're not a _complete_ mess.


----------



## Wingman01

I'm a decent guitar player when I practice.

I'm not as dumb as I make myself out to be.

My little black cat thinks I'm the best human being to ever walk the face of the Earth. The other two cats I have think she's an idiot.

I could probably have a girlfriend eventually after I work out my problems. Some girls do find me attractive I think. Not all but some do.

I'm letting go of prejudices I use to justify why I don't go out, or do anything around the City. 

I can let go of people that are not good for me to talk with. I have no need for them anymore. If they can't see I'm generally a good person than that is their loss. I'm not perfect at all but I think I'm good company.

Summertime is coming and I'm ready for it. I want to take advantage of the summertime this year. I'm ready to get some things done instead of sitting on my ***.


----------



## renegade disaster

i'm incredibly skilled at playing devils advocate and seeing another persons perspective.


----------



## tayzipporah

I'm a really compassionate and intelligent person.


----------



## mdiada

i lost almost 5 pounds in one week! how awesome am i!


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

I have great hair and I am a very loving person. I will give ice cream and a back rub when you come to me crying.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I dont even need to  :lol


----------



## apx24

I think I have a good taste in music


----------



## Raphael200

U showed whos Boss!Excelent work my friend!


----------



## Wingman01

I didn't procrastinate today and focused on my goals. I'm running out of time I can't waste days anymore.


----------



## Snowflower

I was more diligent today than yesterday!


----------



## renegade disaster

I have pretty good and strong powers of recuperation. I can recover both physically and emotionally very fast. this helps me for when life gets me down, it means i'm over something quickly. now I just need to get around the problem of life throwing me so much **** :lol


----------



## tristatejosh

my mood eyes are one of the best looking features I have.

and I am very considerate of others.


----------



## cosmicslop

When everyone sucks, there's you. I guess.


----------



## sadcat

This shirt really fits me well! I never noticed how much I love my shoulders.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

I don't see others in shades black or white, but see the gray areas where I don't judge others based on their past.

I can see the big picture while others focus too much on the details, which helps me understand others better. I empathize by putting myself in their shoes. I'm also a good listener and can remember experiences others forget. I'm bit of a mediator to those who have problems. I'm proud of this.


----------



## D G

I always try to see the good in people, even if i don't like them.


----------



## BonnieG2010

*be positive!!*



Hadron said:


> I'm not stupid. This must be a positive, I guess...


your message is non-negative, it is not positive.
I'm not stupid does not say what you are. What you think you are.

Can you please change it with an affirmation? If you are not stupid is there any change that you might be clever, intelligent, smart ?


----------



## tronjheim

I talked to several strangers today and I didn't feel bad about it. GJ, me!


----------



## fasi112

I don't compliment myself. It is not all about me. This world already has way too many people in it that thinks it's all about them.


----------



## Precious

I am a good person!


----------



## Fruitcake

I'm not totally disgusting _all_ the time.


----------



## tronjheim

I was able to survive yesterday - I'm so awesome!


----------



## D G

I'm a kind and friendly person that wishes the best for everyone.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

I care very deeply for those I am close to.


----------



## Natey

I am an amazing, intelligent, smart person. I have a lot to say and deserved to be heard. I am not inferior to anyone. I have love inside of me and have a right to express that love. Even though my situation may be bleak, I will make the best of it by being positive, because I know that is the only way back to a full healthy life


----------



## Lasair

I took a little college pressure off today


----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm despicable only 99.9% of the time.


----------



## lzzy

I'm the number 1 source for random historical and trivial facts, and I like that.


----------



## crazaylulu

I've been trying to reduce the amt. of times I cuss people out on the road... this time I reduced it down to 5! loll


----------



## Cronos

I haven't sworn since I was 16. That's pretty darn noble.


----------



## Fruitcake

I like your underpants.


----------



## enfield




----------



## viryan23

I think this thread is really heartwarming. People tend to forget how to feel good about themselves these days.

Today, I had a date with my granny. Though it's nothing expensive, I felt it very rewarding.


----------



## glossy95

I forgive people easily, like to give advice, and doesn't mind being called stupid at school because of SA and I'm super shy. Oh and today I greet back few friends when they greet me, usually I don't. It's not that scary now when I think about that again.


----------



## diamondheart89

Damn your wrists look extra delicate today.


----------



## Natey

I am dang sexy


----------



## Wohwoh

I have a beard. Beards are cool.


----------



## Pianorose

Today I worked on a very pretty song I am composing - only could for about 10 minutes but did not fall into panic this time.


----------



## huh

I have a great elbow curvature... 

I dunno -_-


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I'm patient.


----------



## alissadisa

Iam very time be happy and be a positive,


----------



## Wohwoh

I have a little wee wee.


----------



## Zulnex

Working on my social anxiety issues. Went to a shopping mall the other day and stayed a bit longer inside. Being among so many people used to terrify me. Slowly but surely, I am making some progress.


----------



## Hamster

i have my own talents that other people don't. and my anxiety makes me a stronger person compared to those without it.


----------



## toutenkarthon

You're gradually getting better and even if you sometimes fall to despair you get back to your feet soon after.


----------



## Bawsome

ello der sexxy


----------



## alissadisa

Hello welcome to post u must be a positive,I'm proud of me.


----------



## renegade disaster

i'm pretty healthy really, considering my lifestyle. doctors have said i'm in really good shape.


----------



## EndlessBlu

I have the power to turn anything into a unicorn with the addition of a single ice cream cone

Also, I remember to wear pants every day


----------



## Ray nichols

im healthy


----------



## InimitableJeeves

At least I know that I do honestly care.


----------



## CristianNC

I'm the best procrastinator ever! Also, pretty decent at finding the worst in every situation.


----------



## mdiada

i am kind-hearted, witty, a good friend. a good daughter.

i have come so far over the past 5 years. a total 180. before, i would be locked in my room depressed and fantasizing about all the things i am actually doing right now. right now, i am working full time, monday i have an appointment to schedule for classes at the local community college this fall. i am more outgoing and way more vocal. in one month and 11 days, i have gone from 303 pounds to 285 pounds, with my ultimate goal being 200 pounds or less by december.

the fact that i have come so far motivates me to go even further and achieve more in my life.


----------



## anonomousey

I am good-hearted


----------



## T-Bone

I'm a 2 outta 10 at best.


----------



## slytherin

When I really immerse myself in the course material, I can come up with creative and interesting ideas of my own. I'm really proud of my papers.


----------



## nightrain

Last year I decided I should try doing push-ups every day. I figured that since I could do 20 within such a short amount of time there wouldn't be any good excuse to not do them. Why not spend a minute or so each day getting some exercise?

178 days later... Only two days missed and I now do 100 push-ups every day. Better yet, it's made a very noticeable difference to my physical appearance(to me at least). 

I'm doing it for myself and I'm happy with the results. :yes


----------



## Shanai

I told my mum about my anxiety a few weeks ago and now I am seeing a psychiatrist. I was very nervous in my first session and was holding back the tears- but by the second session we were talking about legally blonde and I even laughed.


----------



## alissadisa

Hello I am a very forgiving, understanding person and I didn't ignore her and actually talked to her


----------



## WorldABlaze

I honestly don't have anything good to say about myself. But i'll try. Err.. let's see.. I procrastinate.. A LOT and i'm pretty good at it too.


----------



## BarbaraWest

I am extremely F****** brave. I am not defined by the opinions of others.


----------



## nightrain

Somehow I manage to be positive most of the time despite the many problems with my life. I'm not bitter, and I'm not willing to give up hope for a better future.


----------



## cosmicslop

I don't like Macklemore.


----------



## sas111

I smell nice ..rare occasion I need deodorant. God that Took me forever to reply


----------



## cosmicslop

i have 10 fingers. that's cool.


----------



## prisonofmind

I... uh... Hi mom.


----------



## MoonForge

I keep doing things even when i feel very depressed


----------



## davesteefen

iam Looking smart today...


----------



## Minkiro

I've come such a long way. I'm doing things i never would've dreamed of doing. 
I still have lots to learn, but if i've come this far ... the sky's the limit! haha


----------



## jvo

everyone here is inspiring, I love these people who see good things within themselves

Okay, compliment myself... that's the hard part isn't it? :afr
*I have the strongest will out of everyone I know and I am able to take on any task.*


----------



## Carla714

Sometimes the jokes I make are actually funny


----------



## rawrguy

You're a bad-***


----------



## Cheskey

You took the dogs for a walk today!! Think- a couple months ago you would have refused to do that.
Even though you panicked a bit, you did well in remaining ~mostly~ calm


----------



## Zack

I'm uncommonly handsome and intelligent. I also have narcissism.


----------



## enfield

Steve300 said:


> I'm uncommonly handsome and intelligent. I also have narcissism.


narcissism is not a complimentary feature. okay? it's a personality disorder with a bad rep. you know that. if you're going to disclose a pd in a compliment yourself thread make it something more neutral like schizotypalism.

e.g.

i am a good drawer. i also have a histrionic streak.


----------



## toughcase

I am a good drawer. 

I made a lot of mistakes but I'm always readjusting myself and putting in effort in all areas of my life.


----------



## MoonForge

I have willpower and i'll keep getting back up!


----------



## D G

I have many natural talents i wasn't even aware off.


----------



## meepie

I am good tutor and students actually learn when I teach them. I have a lot of patience and I am getting more positive as this day goes on. Don't let others bring me down.


----------



## Werebear

I'm super loyal to my good friends and family, I'm honest but not harsh and I'm very compassionate!


----------



## tristatejosh

Simply put, I am a good person.


----------



## LittleGloves

I'm able to solve a 4x4 rubik's cube but all I need to do now is to remember the algorithm which is really long.


----------



## cosmicslop

i am able to get through difficult tasks. i always have to remind myself that if the things i do are as easy as my negative and self-loathing brain tells me they are, i would have done it a long, long time ago. 

i am also pretty ****ing cute.


----------



## atc1991

I'm good at debate. So far I'm 3-0 in my debates this semester.


----------



## Diáfanos

im a suave mother****er irl


----------



## Lish3rs

I am strong-willed.


----------



## TryingMara

I can be effective with the kids.


----------



## Lish3rs

I have lost 3 lbs. Go me!


----------



## lzzy

Lish3rs said:


> I have lost 3 lbs. Go me!


Congratulations!

-

I'm a cutiepie


----------



## niacin

I have a lot of inner strength when I need it. i'm going to use some starting now.


----------



## Zack

I am beautiful.


----------



## steph22

i'm..oh crap i cant do it 

ok im good reader, speller. and too friendly.


----------



## berlingot

i am alone with a little dog right now. i can do this. i can take care of a dog.


----------



## LittleGloves

I am finally able to solve a 4x4 cube all by my own! Next goal is to learn the 5x5!


----------



## mcgilicutty

Great idea for a thread!


----------



## Zack

Words can't bring me down.


----------



## UselessMatter

You didnt get a F today!
I didnt cry or worry about anything today.


----------



## bitoqueen

I am an awesome person and very opinionated and I love it! I also like my taste in music!


----------



## Cyclonic

So I've been trying on some of my old clothes tonight and all of them are fitting. I must really be losing weight. I think I'm actually starting to look good.


----------



## GreenRoom

I can play guitar. I'm working hard on overcoming SA.


----------



## Raavi

I chose to go on an optional study tour from college with non-friends. We leave in 2 days time and although I'm biting my nails already, I hope I will manage somehow.


----------



## meepie

I am getting better, and I feel more confident about myself recently. I am a good person, and I am not evil just for having a bad thought. I am considerate of others and I have great friends online.


----------



## Ki99

I am great at being great for the little things.. not letting any good moment slip. I realized even in the hard times, I know that I will look back and think, wow there were some great moments in there somewhere too.


----------



## Sherbear

I am a master debater!


----------



## misspeachy

I'm doing such a god job working out.. go me!


----------



## PoliRay

I joined this forum!!  lol


----------



## marshel

I just got a job and this is cool!


----------



## man143

PoliRay said:


> I joined this forum!!  lol


lol that is a thing to be complimented for and I am also complimenting myself for this.


----------



## D G

I am a good person.


----------



## JustRachel

I survived the day without a breakdown worrying about my parents going on their cruise!
They left today and I've tried to keep myself as calm as possible that the titanic situation will not happen to them lol!


----------



## buzzingbee7

I've become a more compassionate person due to SA. I can empathise with people who are the underdogs or who have been on the receiving end of bullying. 

I'm trying to reach out to people here, which is a step out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Supra

I look good.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I have..nice skin

I'm still getting used to this


----------



## Hello22

My ability to overcome my fears has been outstanding over the last few months, i've pushed myself more than i ever thought i could, I have upped and left Ireland, came to a country only knowing 3 other people, and i've pushed myself to talk to people i meet, and it's hard, but i am doing better than i've ever imagined. 
I haven't really been homesick, but i do miss my family dearly, i think that's why i haven't skyped them yet - when i see them on the screen it will upset me a little. But i am doing so well, socially, and it's been a journey for me, and so far so good


----------



## Northern Lights

I have stopped lip picking. I have done this over the past 20 years, I think. I always hated myself for doing it, but I just couldn't do anything against it.

Well, 2 weeks ago I have finally stopped. My lips have almost completely healed by now and it looks so much better. So I also feel better about myself and I don't feel the need to do it anymore. It's a good feeling to finally have overcome this hideous habit!


----------



## Northern Lights

Hello22 said:


> My ability to overcome my fears has been outstanding over the last few months, i've pushed myself more than i ever thought i could, I have upped and left Ireland, came to a country only knowing 3 other people, and i've pushed myself to talk to people i meet, and it's hard, but i am doing better than i've ever imagined.


Congrats! This sounds so exciting!


----------



## xgodmetashogun

Ive been feeling like shiit so Im going to say stuff that makes me feel good...Im goodlooking,smart,tall,cool,awesome, soon to be confident 100%, i dont attack other people for no reason. I am an understanding guy. I have an edge.


----------



## DesertStar91

I have an amazing boyfriend


----------



## ShineGreymon

I am determined to improve myself.


----------



## melmelbo

I'm realizing that people just have to accept me the way I am. If they don't, they're not worth stressing over. I'm not going to change myself to suit someone else's preferences.


----------



## Frostbite




----------



## Gena320

Instead of putting myself down today, I think I'll pat myself on the back for putting up with my annoying teacher. He's a moron...


----------



## New User

im tall light skinned and Mexican =) also built cuz I work out... but my dog has better social skills than me


----------



## ConscientiousKate

Cat Montgomery said:


> I sound like Barry White O_O


Hahahahaha I read that and then looked at your avatar. Imagined CWO guy with Barry White voice, that was creepy but hilarious :teeth

As for a compliment. I read out a sizeable passage from a website today to my boyfriend in one piece! Usually I get nervous that I'll stuff up and subsequently stutter and lose my place etc so yay me!


----------



## matthewebbert

I love to accept challenging tasks and give try to it..


----------



## music1983

there was one person whom I wanted to see independent and I am satisfied that I achieved that ,I hope that person just remembers me now for lifetime ,I dont want anything in return though from that person,as that person is most special


----------



## Neo1234

I have great aptitude skills :-D


----------



## Tapiocamilktea

I admire myself for actually joining SAS, lol.


----------



## Robot the Human

I always choose the more difficult, but right way to do things.


----------



## Esugi78

I consider things from as many different angles as I can. *mew*


----------



## Lipizzan

you are a hard worker!


----------



## ledzeppelin

I'm an awesome Guitarist...........Hell yeah


----------



## Destabilise

"I am a very appealing person"


----------



## Zack

Handsome and charming.


----------



## Astro

You are doing so well. You have become so much nicer and kinder to yourself, you should be proud of that. You've come a long way, you've improved in the past few years, it's astounding how far you've come. Your persistence has paid off and one day if you keep going, you will be really happy and successful. You've started treating others better, and have become a better human being overall. I am proud of you. Keep going, you can do it!


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Damn you iz wun sexi mutha*****


----------



## flames25

I am so damn resilient. I can have the worst day of my life and bounce back super quick.


----------



## cosmic dust

I never give up.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

I care about other people and animals


----------



## Kaisser

I want the best for other people  At least if i'm not good with myself i wish the best for other ones


----------



## bluedolphin92

Things may look dark for you no matter which direction you look in, but just remember that it won't always be like this. It might feel like you're lying to yourself when you say that, but it's the truth. Things WILL eventually improve. You are an amazing person and you are stronger than your depression.


----------



## Thatguy55

Hey you guy type person, you, you're actually quite handsome, and you don't need anyone to tell you that!


----------



## WhatWentWrong

When I'm not depressed and anxious I can be pretty awesome to be around. I've been told.


----------



## Leon16

I danced in the graduation party, lol, I was pretty drunk but still, go me!


----------



## NickDnK

I accept myself for who I am.. and that took 20 years


----------



## cooperativeCreature

u da man, cool guy!


----------



## Gena320

I got what it takes to achieve my goals...I am self-driven, motivated and ambitious.


----------



## Zatch

Well, you haven't gone off on your cousin even though he's behaving like a slob. That has to count for something. Kudos.


----------



## ilovesleep

I`m a pretty good dancer


----------



## Noll

i'm a ****ing genius. an underrated one.


----------



## justanotherbird

Im having it made under the shade


----------



## MoonlitMadness

I'm.. ok.


----------



## JAkDy

I love myself. I've felt like this for at least 6 months, and I truly mean it.


----------



## App

*Positivity*

I get my positivity by reading Max Ehrmann's 'Desiderata'.


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

I can grow a F***Ing awesome beard


----------



## Zack

I love myself. I've felt myself for at least 6 months and I truly mean it.


----------



## Raeden

Due to my perseverance, I am set to reach my goals.


----------



## WhatWentWrong

I am never nasty to people. NEVER


----------



## CherryBlossom

I have pretty eyes and I know what I want for the first time.


----------



## T-Bone

I have the most outstanding taste in music i have ever heard.


----------



## thirdcoming

I'm a really good looking guy, and I will achieve greatness when I stop complaining and get my life back together


----------



## ericalynnxx

I love my eyes, my cheekbones, my lips and my clavicle. I love that I can make people smile at work just by smiling at them and being nice. I love that I am myself, despite my anxiety. I love all the little things about myself, I guess.


----------



## Starss

I have beautiful hair


----------



## crumple

I got a job after years of avoiding interviews


----------



## shylover

I got nice eyes​


----------



## Buerhle

I like my avatar.


----------



## Zatch

So much fun, few people to share it with.


----------



## retracekim

I'm good looking (at least I think I am)


----------



## alieneyed

I make a mean grilled cheese.


----------



## Glass Child

I'm nice..


----------



## NoHeart

I'm not arrogant, I'm simply the best.


----------



## Deers

I try my hardest to be nice a nice person. Even online where I'm anonymous, I can't say something if I know it could hurt someone.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Congrats on being able to ignore those obnoxious people.


----------



## Lupin

I started off my Junior year of high school with 2 friends, and now I have 9. I'm so proud of myself for going out there and talking/getting to know others  Hopefully my senior year will be the best one yet!


----------



## timidSeal

I'm doing a great job of getting my to-do-list items done.


----------



## peaceonearth

i'm a good wife n i have a best friend


----------



## Inanity

mystory said:


> I can't bring myself to do this. I don't deserve to be complimented. I'll just be giving myself false hope. Hope that I have a positive trait of meaning to other people. I'll end up feeling worse when I prove to myself that the compliment is false. I'll feel arrogant.
> 
> I will on the other hand compliment all of you though for being worthy of love. Something I will never achieve. I have also yet to see an unnattractive picture of a user here so you are all beautiful on the inside and the outside.


I'm reading these because quite often I feel terrible to the point of distraction, and for some reason reading all these incredible posts by caring, charming people makes me feel infinitely better.

AND YOU TOO SIR. I AM A YEAR LATE IN REPLYING TO THIS POST. BUT IF NO ONE ELSE HAS DONE IT YET, I AM HERE TO SAY YOU ARE AWESOME.


----------



## rawrguy

No matter what people say to you, you are an awesome guy.


----------



## pbjsamm

I am musically-inclined.


----------



## Sinners

I can beat Civ 5 on King difficulty. I've also completed Dark Souls 4 times. I'm also super cool!


----------



## timidSeal

I'm a great cook.


----------



## Ryude

I am adequate


----------



## Owl-99

I am the real deal.


----------



## thepanda

Im always looking out for others


----------



## SilentMinutes

I'm not as pathetic as most people would think. I do have redeemable qualities that people can appreciate. I'm really worth being around.


----------



## Hersheyfan98

This will be tough...
I have very pretty eyes
And I don't care what people think about me.


----------



## OldPine

Er, I'm pretty clever, I guess. I can be funny. I've got nice breasts.


----------



## HappyFriday

I'm approachable. It is a blessing most of the time.


----------



## rayeo

Hadron said:


> I have an amazing digestive tract, meaning I never get constipation or diarrhea.


Jealous of you! I have terrible bowel movements. I don't use the restroom for a week and I feel so sluggish and it's bad.

But I like my feet.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Strangers approach you often for directions and help translating, or even just talking to you randomly in a language they think you speak but don't. So you're not as invisible or nonexistent as you believe.


----------



## SumikaDvalin

I have.. 
A great smile with a dimple
and a overall proportional face..
I have great hair
I'm kind
I have somewhat nice legs *conceded lol* x)
I love helping people
I'm a straight A student
I always see the best in people, and don't pass out judgments..
I have the potential to mean something to someone
and i'm understanding.. 
Wow, this felt good =)


----------



## cosmicslop

The reason 2012 was such a great year for me was because I was such a great person. I am capable being like that again if I just work on getting over this slump. I am someone worth being. Yep.


----------



## timidSeal

I'm incredibly patient!


----------



## alieneyed




----------



## T Studdly

I find it hard to compliment myself but here goes...

I um...am a decent artist

I'm good at video games

I'm a good listener 

I try to help others no matter how bad my SA is.

Thats it i guess


----------



## HanSolo

I'm doing concentration dumbbell curls with 35lbs, and I'm no a diet, so I can't build much muscle.

Soon I will be under 10% bodyfat. It will boost my confidence, but no where near what I probably need, so no girls will even realize how in shape I'm in since it will be winter.


----------



## Auroras

I am kind-hearted and generous.

I'm am artistic, creative, yet at the same time organized and thorough.

I am funny in a silly way and can bring out the good in people.

I can be a girly-girl and blast zombies like no other!

I am hard working and do a lot more than I give myself credit for.

I am talented in many ways or so some say!

I've had decent grades and stayed out of trouble most of my life.

Oh. and I also have good handwriting, major + + 


Okay I'll stop here :yes


----------



## pansie707

I'm sympathetic.


----------



## cosmic dust

I never kill bugs intentionally. Not even an ant.


----------



## Noll

i have perfect morals and i'm contrarian and cool.


----------



## popeet

I am creative!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am a loving, cuddly mom.



> I never kill bugs intentionally. Not even an ant.


I like it. I sometimes kill them, but I make a point not to.


----------



## NoHeart

Hey you, mr. awesome over there, gimme soem dat coke son.


----------



## cosmicslop

I have the best avatar on SAS.


----------



## popeet

I have a beautiful smile.
I have a compassionate heart.


----------



## hellinnorway

I have a compassionate heart.


----------



## arishorts

You worked hard to get the internship youre working right now dont let anyone tell you otherwise. A lot of hours were spent last year strictly in the library preparing for every possible situation. You worked your *** off. Although youre leaving this internship with nothing but a piece of text on your resume it told you something that may not be understood now. You will look back on this and relish in the experience. By god you earned it.


----------



## Auroras

I am cute, fun, and friendly.


----------



## thejackofspades

You are kind, generous, and understanding. You are smart and intelligent. You are attractive and is worthy of someone.


----------



## MindHacker

Your heart is in the right place and you're a warrior. You will continue to get better.


----------



## Malek

Who's that sexy devil in the mirror there, d'aww it's me of course! :roll



Eh, it's not working lol, ahem, lemme try again. Hey you, yeah you! Y'know what? You're alright man.


----------



## Auroras

Malek said:


> Who's that sexy devil in the mirror there, d'aww it's me of course! :roll
> 
> Eh, it's not working lol, ahem, lemme try again. Hey you, yeah you! Y'know what? You're alright man.


Nice try :lol


----------



## Ki99

I'm great at slaying zombies and I have nice hair.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I have a decent taste in music. 
Sometimes I'm funny.


----------



## c222

I am a beautiful person. Inside & out. I know it even though others may not see it.


----------



## popeet

I'm resilient. I have survived things few other people have. I like what c222 said ^ and I echo it for myself and all people.


----------



## Percy pig

I can be funny and...non judgemental?


----------



## Auroras

You're looking quite good after working out. lol


----------



## ShadowlandWarrior

I'm a good listener, and helper.

Phew, that made me feel a little better although it was hard to type down.


----------



## popeet

I AM. 

also, I'm a decent cook.


----------



## Desiderium

I'm a good listener, and I can make people laugh and feel at ease with who they are around me.


----------



## mobo97

ive been told by some people that im tough and i have the biggest heart.
im also good at drawing


----------



## TheBlackPigeon

I have a terrific sense of humor and a strong worth ethic.


----------



## Born2bWild

I try, even if I fail miserably


----------



## popeet

^ i hope you put some drawings in an album so we can say "you ARE good at drawing!"


----------



## Henrik Donovan

I like my arms and my tattoos that are on my right arm. Theyve actually made me feel more comfortable with myself, even though a lot of people will judge. including my family.


----------



## Auroras

So proud of you! You managed to get a lot of things done today


----------



## MsKarma

I like that I am good at video games.


----------



## riku

I am proud of myself for devoting my summer for academics


----------



## popeet

I think I am changing for the better. Increasing self-acceptance, less pretense.


----------



## DrewDarling

Good job on not panicking over little things ~<3 GJ, me!


----------



## Auroras

Great job on staying positive, so many rewards come with the right attitude!


----------



## cosmicslop

My hair feels and looks much better after doing an overnight extra virgin coconut oil treatment. It's almost making me feel invincible. My hair might just take over the world.


----------



## Kekai

You are simply spectacular, Kekai. You going in and getting things done, kudos!


----------



## Mschmidt

I put others before myself


----------



## VividImagination

I have a remarkable visual memory, and am quite proud of it.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

I found my old creative art works and daum I am good!!! :boogie


----------



## vanilla90

I have a knack at finding the best cheap games on steam sales.


----------



## Malek

I took that end, and I guess that's something..


----------



## AxeDroid

I'm not objectionable and that's cool.


----------



## Auroras

Starting to look good in my dresses again, keep up the hard work! :boogie


----------



## Anthony45

Really starting to appreciate my wife a lot more for the awesome person she is. Obviously it's a good thing that I'm learning to be grateful for what I have.


----------



## Miss quiet

I am pretty


----------



## TryingMara

I took the initiative and followed through with something that I was nervous about. I'm glad I did.


----------



## aquilla

I am ambitious.


----------



## lehcar18

I have great taste in music


----------



## Auroras

You are looking good


----------



## AxeDroid

I am wise.


----------



## phillipambrose1980

Beliving in yourself it make you confident so keep motivating. Dont ever wait to appreciate your work, If no one watch your work you should complement yourself, Always belive in yourself. 
raleigh commercial real estate lease


----------



## rosecolored

You are stronger than you realize.


----------



## hypestyle

I'm extremely intelligent.


----------



## LimePenguin

I can whistle through my teeth really well.

Jk

I never get stressed, I always know how to remain calm under the most challenging or nerve-wracking conditions.


----------



## Julesp

Great thread - great incentive to focus on our good sides.

Let's see.. 
- I'm calm
- I like people despite of wanting to avoid them 
- I can enjoy life pretty often
- I'm working towards future and it's looking good
- I'm comfortable not living up to other peoples expectations
- Nowadays I don't think much what other people think


----------



## Malek

You didn't die, good for you mate!

Naw, in all seriousness, you're doing alright, keep at it.


----------



## WhatWentWrong

The people that know me well really like me. I never speak ill of anyone behind their backs and i'm always willing to help people.


----------



## Zatch

You have a way with words~


----------



## vanilla90

I'm pretty damn awesome.


----------



## changeme77

aquilla said:


> I am ambitious.


I am the same but tbh I think it's to my detriment. Always thinking you're a failure is a result of being too ambitious at least that is the way I see it.

Sorry to bring negativity to a thread like this.


----------



## mdiada

I am proud of how far I've come and will continue to better myself any way possible. 
Finally attending college, lost over 60 pounds, I'm more outgoing, outspoken, intelligent, sweet, dependable, a good friend, mature. I've got great eyes. I'm not too bad of a person overall.


----------



## Kakumbus

Your surviving skills are amazing, its hard to believe you went that far, now just survive a little bit longer don't just die yet, a bit more and then you can rest.


----------



## Afrojax28

After living in my very first apartment for over a month, today I "found" the courage to go down and say hello for the very first time and introduce myself. I knocked 4 times and made bracelets for the neighbors but nobody answered, so I left the bracelets on their doorknob... Maybe this was dumb and odd of me, which is fine.. I just hope they don't give them back or put them back on my doorknob, since i was just trying to be nice...


----------



## akirascrolls

I like making people in general feel better, unless they're tits (Bad to other people...)

Today I woke up at 5:00 to exercise...


----------



## FunkyFedoras

I am a great listener.


----------



## prettyful

i am beautiful


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

I am creative and quite intelligent.


----------



## Mikebissle

I'm a good writer.


----------



## h00dz

I am a caring person.


----------



## CWe

I liked the way you licked your lips after drinking your milk!


----------



## karenw

I'm a looker, it's official, a female friend told me today as I was feeling ****e. Looker not hooker lol


----------



## h00dz

Superfood said:


> You're really great at orgasms.


:lol :lol :lol

You have a good sense of humor


----------



## Leucoryx

I am strong and clam, I'm not the type who would give up that easily.


----------



## Leucoryx

^ calm* , sorry for the double post ^^; I tend to mistake with these two words. I'm human after all.


----------



## ToxTox

I have 2 great friends and I'm getting closer to my dream.


----------



## FunkyMonkey

#Hi FunkyMonkey u have 11 awsome onesies!!

-Oh u like onesies too?? Thanks!!  Im wearing one atm.

#Omg nice!! Well yeah just wanted to say I think their awsome. 

-mwaha  Yeah me too. Add me if u wnt us #OnesieWearers gotta stick together!

#Added

-Yay
^
And thats how u have a true convo with urself :teeth \(^_^)/


----------



## Mlochail

Afrojax28 said:


> After living in my very first apartment for over a month, today I "found" the courage to go down and say hello for the very first time and introduce myself. I knocked 4 times and made bracelets for the neighbors but nobody answered, so I left the bracelets on their doorknob... Maybe this was dumb and odd of me, which is fine.. I just hope they don't give them back or put them back on my doorknob, since i was just trying to be nice...


That's really brave and very nice of you! Odd or not, you go!

-Pretty rapid to accept changes even dramaticly different and scary ones.

-Deep sense of loyalty and trust.

-Always want to believe in the good of people even if quite cynical.

-Try not to condemn but understand instead, always improving my moral compass.

-Always keep in mind the feelings of others.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

If it wasn't for my extremely self critical nature and severe mental/emotional issues, I could easily be a very attractive potential dating partner. 

lol, I tried.. :blank


----------



## Malek

You may not be good looking but you've a kind heart, perhaps too kind, you should stop it. Your loyalty is usually misplaced yet at least you're learning. You also possess at least average intelligence and have more common sense than not. You have a lot of potential to be so much more, you just need to learn to have faith in your abilities.


----------



## karenw

I am smoking & mighty fine.


----------



## Pengo96

I am a very kind and generous person who has a reputation as a funny fella and if i get over my social anxiety i may be able to use the kindness and humor in social situations


----------



## RosettaWood

I can be who I want me to be. As my saying goes, "You can have anything you want if you are willing to give up the belief that you can’t have it".
-Rosetta


----------



## Bikini Condom

Im a piece of crap.
Its a compliment because crap is better than me.


----------



## Crisigv

Bikini Condom said:


> Im a piece of crap.
> Its a compliment because crap is better than me.


You're not a piece of crap. Try to think of something about yourself you do like.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm a nice person, a good listener, and I love my eyelashes


----------



## wooloomooloo

I am awesome.


----------



## h00dz

Crisigv said:


> I'm a nice person, a good listener, and I love my eyelashes


Picsssssssss


----------



## Crisigv

h00dz said:


> Picsssssssss


Oh stop, lol. They're not amazing, but they're long and it's one thing I actually like about my face.


----------



## lefthand

I am worthy of personal consideration and healthy treatment without abuse.
I'm glad that I chose to empower myself by contacting the police to file an incident report. Sometimes having the courage to believe oneself as being worthy of happiness is the greatest belief to hold. Although the past few weeks have been hell, I've fought and fought, and now my recovery/physical therapy has reached the point where I can meet my hygienic needs unabated. All in record time.


----------



## Mickymoo

I am better looking than I think I am and better looking than I see myself as. On top of that, I am kind, I can think, I can joke, I can talk to people way better than I could in the past. By pushing myself to walk around in densely populated areas, and give eye-contact to as many people as possible, I am demonstrating courage and I am opening pathways to possibilities I hadn't even considered in the past. I am most nervous and bare-minded when I talk to pretty girls, but even this is lessening with hard work and ongoing exposure. I can write interesting poetry and I play guitar very nicely, according to various people. I am a positive influence in this world. I am not like a curse or a storm cloud or a geyser or an imminent asteroid. I have probably always been a decent person, but I just have to begin believing I am.


----------



## Thatguy55

Hey Guy dude, you're a great person really, you are good at listening and helping people out when they need it. You're not bad looking either! And you always stay true to yourself.


----------



## Autumn26

Nice shirt. ;D Looks like something I would wear.


----------



## Kalliber

you are not ugly.. if people came up to you and flirt.. thats good


----------



## AceEmoKid

You persevere, when it counts.


----------



## corbeaublanc

You can teach well through your writing on the things you seem to grasp-limited or not. You also enjoy teaching and sharing knowledge to others and even more so being corrected on your mistakes-which is always a good thing. You take for granted what you learn through teaching others and have the most difficulty teaching yourself...so why not teach others? You learn better that way it seems.


----------



## TheAceInTheHole

I'm a sexy beast...


----------



## Crisigv

You did good today! Keep it up!


----------



## Kalliber

You been told you have white teeth XD


----------



## CristianNC

Your work ethic is extremely good.


----------



## BackToThePast

You've learned to humble yourself over these past several months.


----------



## WhyMustWeDoThis

I am a very skillful writer.


----------



## CWe

Your such a nice man


----------



## Ibex

I'm a decent writer and a good person.


----------



## TomL93

I'm a good person in general, plus I'm an extremely fast typer


----------



## MoonForge

I did alright with walking today, i was less nervous.


----------



## hammerfast

hey buddy , I like how tough you are


----------



## twentynine

That line you wrote, really came out perfectly.


----------



## schitz0skittl3s

You are making huge steps towards bettering yourself and other people are noticing!


----------



## LightningMuse

Hello seductive. *cough* bahahaha

Anyway, self, I'm proud of you. Yesterday you climbed that scary, shaky, super high fire tower and went all the way to the top even though you started to have a panic attack. We rock. Facing fears, woot woot!


----------



## cuppy

(I like talking to myself using "we" too )
We're kind, we're caring, and we're soooo cute! and so many more things too! And I have a good feeling about our future, so don't you worry!


----------



## Kalliber

You are crazy but good


----------



## Owl-99

Apparently I am funny witty and kind.


----------



## Mcquiz

You are an interesting person to have conversations with thanks to your intelligence and occasional witty remarks.


----------



## cosmicslop

People like it when I do things. They approve of my things.


----------



## Kalliber

I try to help others..


----------



## Zack

I _am_ beautiful, no matter what they say. Words can't bring me down. Because I am beautiful today...


----------



## Radical But Legal

You are actually willing to change your life and can start seeing the results! Don't stop believing in your own abilities and keep that confidence sky high! I know you can do it!


----------



## AshleyAnn

I'm a genuinely nice person  oh and I like my eyes


----------



## Grog

Um 
Um 
Um 
Um
Compliment me 
Um
Um
Nope no compliments 
Um
Oh your not the biggest loser I'm sure there is some one somewhere who is a bigger loser 
Yeah 
Phew


----------



## fano

i have blue eyes


----------



## Grog

AshleyAnn said:


> I'm a genuinely nice person  oh and I like my eyes


I like your eyes too


----------



## Dunkaroo

I _attempted_ to help the new girl in Math class today. Didn't go so well, but I tried?


----------



## LolaViola

I like to think I'm pretty intelligent.


----------



## Kekai

I got great social skills! Just don't be afraid to show it!


----------



## Kalliber

I have cool hair o.o


----------



## Ammmy

My hair's actually looked nice for the past couple of days, wow


----------



## PainisLove

my musical library sends positive shockwaves thru my body


----------



## Redfan45x

I'm quite the romantic. And am very uniquely smart and funny.


----------



## Zack

I have nice ankles.


----------



## DetachedGirl

I have nice enough eyes i think lol


----------



## renegade disaster

physically i'm pretty healthy, that's not luck, i'm quite diligent to paying attention to my body and my physical health,I never let things get out of hand.


----------



## mr hoang

I am good looking


----------



## Zack

I am lazy like a sloth.


----------



## Gena320

I finally finished school and I'll be receiving my diploma on January. Now working slowly towards my financial independence...


----------



## Ntln

Heyyy there sexy!!! You look so awesome!!! I love your hair!!! You're so tall!!! OMG you're so smart and deep, I wish I was just like you.......oh wait, I am!!!

Am I doing it right?


----------



## Malek

Due to my inferiority complex, this is moot, a durrrrr but okay I'll try!



Hey!

That tall dark and handsome sexy mixed Asian guy in the mirror is awesome, I wish I was him--Oh wait... Did I mention he is intelligent, wise, kindhearted, dependable, sometimes hilarious? Oh and modest and humble... Totally! *cough* 

Oh you stud muffin you, I'm gonna clone you then get a sex change operation, wipe our memories, fall madly in love with you and then have a couple retarded lil babies, Yyup, totally not narcissistic or weird at all! 


... This fan fiction sucks! Go back to the part in which L from Death Note wins a cake eating contest and falls into a diabetic coma and awakes in a zombie apocalypse!


----------



## awkwardlawstudent

I...I am...I am not ugly.

I am a handsome man.


----------



## guitarmatt

I am a great procrastinator. I can go a whole day without even starting on an essay I planned to work on most of the day.


----------



## sillywillynilly

I have great potential and could someday be the perfect human being I wish to be.


----------



## Kalliber

Gena320 said:


> I finally finished school and I'll be receiving my diploma on January. Now working slowly towards my financial independence...


Yes :3 best of luck


----------



## Melodic

This is going to be a severe case of lacking modesty lol.
I'm intelligent and strong-willed enough to have made it this far. I'm relatively young, healthy and not repulsive :] Though not the best, I'm pretty alright at making music, and I love it. I have sufficient social skills to have made a few awesome friends who are always there for me. I'm caring, compassionate, kind, and trustworthy to those who deserve it.
I have the best dreams ever.


----------



## Pen

i'm consistant:stu


----------



## hybridminds

I'm proud of myself that I'm finally trying to overcome my fears.


----------



## phelonena

I am confident


----------



## newsflashmrwizard

well I could never get into medical school, but I have a brilliant personality.


----------



## Pike Queen

I rock Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## Beatlemeister

I'm good at playing music.


----------



## Bawsome

Your doing really well


----------



## Bawsome

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Right on! Go lack of modesty!
> 
> Agh! I came into this thread thinking of posting "You're doing good". Now I have nothing. You have taken everything from me.


We can both do really well, just stay away from my stuff :lol


----------



## AmandaMarie87

I'm kind of sexy


----------



## Subject 1

I am happy with the proportions of my body : )


----------



## Hannah94

If I can make it through 3+ years of long distance with my boyfriend, I can probably do anything.


----------



## LivingZombie

I'm going to follow-through and call the psychologist tomorrow.

Also, I'm still young and I have time to turn my whole life around.


----------



## Idontgetit

I'm now a month sober which is a great achievement for me. I'm finally gaining a small amount of willpower.


----------



## MitchP

*Complimenting Myself*

I am good at teaching/giving advice at a one-on-one level!


----------



## Kalliber

I cna play games ok..


----------



## lesedwards

Keep doing what you do


----------



## Neo1234

1.I'm a good motivator.
2.I've got extraordinary listening skills which is a lost art nowdays.
3.I am a keen observer.
4.I'm smarter than average people
5.I'm somewhat decent looking guy.
6.I have a strong loving heart.
7.I live in the present moment.
8.I am a very spiritual person and this sums up everything about me.
9.I am a funny guy too 
10.I can play guitar,mimic/ impersonate few people I know.


----------



## Lasair

I am still standing on my own two feet


----------



## Pompeii

You're really not as fat as you think you are. Just make sure people only view you from the side.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I was brave and finally did something I was almost sure I would chicken out of or procrastinate on. I hope I can keep it up, and maybe work myself up to doing the task regularly and even when there are varying levels of people around. I did it in the dead of the night (almost 3am) for the first time though, to give myself leeway to make mistakes and not feel pressured.


----------



## matahari

i can think and make a rational decision and not judgment. (although sometimes the devil seems to be trying something funny - mind play )


----------



## Luho

This is kind of hard! I.... well, I studied for Latin! That's better than waiting until last minute!


----------



## Patriot

Good job going to school today


----------



## WhyEvenBother

Im not as ugly as I previously thought! Nor am I as stupid!


----------



## The Islander

I am funny when I'm not too anxious.


----------



## ghost dog

People used to like me before anxiety and depression got a grip of me. That gives me hope.


----------



## dave007

I can sing, I can play football pretty well with my friends, I am pretty educated, I have an awesome sence of humour, I am quite good looking.


----------



## Idontgetit

I'm a beast


----------



## paperheart

I am persistent. It keeps me going but makes me feel desperate at the same time.

I stopped myself at 2 drinks


----------



## crimeclub

I DIDN'T have all-you-can-eat french toast at Kneaders today, and that makes me feel super awesome!


----------



## error404

crimeclub said:


> I DIDN'T have all-you-can-eat french toast at Kneaders today, and that makes me feel super awesome!


Aghhhh, Kneaders is a huge hole of binging temptation. So much reasonably priced yum.
____________________________________________________________________________

I'm great with babies, toddlers, and _select_ children. I'm patient. I'm laid-back.


----------



## Rocklover639

I won't let people define me because I am who I am!


----------



## VinBZ

I look pretty damn good today.


----------



## Cory R

I rejoined this forum today because I have hope to improve my overall life.


----------



## gabbypanda

I haven't give up, I'm still fighting.


----------



## hammerfast

I use magik


----------



## HanSolo

Real real sad day, I met my crushgirl from this summer who more or less hates me, or at least just wants nothing to do with me and I understand why though.

BUt I walked 15km today. All the weight I lost was with her as my motivation, and 20lb to go, but I took a bunch of time off for a few reasons.

BUT I'M THE MAN, I walked 15km today. I RULE. I can 10km everyday for sure on a healthy day. Combined with my diet I'll be skinny in no time.


----------



## cuppy

My mashed potatoes are pretty darn good!


----------



## Neo1234

I am a very good and excellent listener.


----------



## warrior4488

Im good at doing research of things


----------



## Beingofglass

I can topple the World if I so wished for it.


----------



## templar19

I scored 99% on my 3rd-year Differential Equations midterm and am going into the final with 99.5%.


----------



## Brisby

I'm doing pretty awesomely at my diet. I've lost 13 pounds since mid-September


----------



## EternalTime

I'm a good listener


----------



## ImSorry

I am pretty cool,creative, and talented. I have gifts others wished they had. The one who gets me will be really lucky. :b


----------



## Lasair

I took a lazy day today, feel good after it


----------



## searle

I am getting less and less judgmental about others!


----------



## Kalliber

I'm a good dancer


----------



## Rocklover639

I don't get embarrassed and red when my teacher or classmates randomly call on me and focus their attention to me anymore!


----------



## Jaxosix

I have perfectly adequate earlobes.


----------



## Neo1234

I love myself ,and I'm a goood lover!


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Even though I thought it would be impossible for me I've begun to develop self-respect for the first time in what feels like a lifetime.


----------



## Cadoc

I look good and I got plans.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I did very well on my term paper for my Modern British Fiction course which is worth 30% of my grade in that course.


----------



## Neo1234

I've gotten quite mature which I'm so loving and appreciating!


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I got an A on my American Literature term paper before I left my final exam yesterday!


----------



## Neo1234

I am good at convincing and making people calm down


----------



## Kalliber

I make people laugh ha


----------



## VinBZ

I'm really happy with how my hair looks these days.

edit: Let's make that into an actual compliment. My hair looks ****ing awesome!


----------



## EccentricCat

:um I have the 'talent' to see multiple sides to an issue.


----------



## DonnaDunno

I'm often told I have very nice handwriting and I agree with that.


----------



## licorice

5,000 words of _awesome _completed!


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I've come a long way in my recovery and I can now acknowledge my own self-value which I never thought I could do. Good job, Mike.


----------



## Cadoc

Went through a day of hell and know I cant take two more.


----------



## mattiemoocow

i have a soft heart


----------



## Kalliber

I'm cool


----------



## I Lurk Life

Video game stats:
-Often took on 7 vs. 1 and won in Counter-Strike
-Got a K/D of 25-0 at a LAN party for CS 1.6
-People would say, "Holy **** reflexes" or accuse me of hacking in CS
-Could full combo 13-footers on DDR/Stepmania
-Would go from lvl 1 to lvl 80 in like one or two days in MMORPGs
-Would make clutch, game-winning shots in Gunbound (nickname was Kobe)
-Would solo entire teams in GB
-Had a 99 percent win rate in Gunbound Season 2
-Top tier caliber in Super Smash Bros. 64
-Went on a 70 game win streak in Counter-Snipe
-Player-coach in team games; would often rally team to victory
-Generally have a fast, efficient, aggro style in video games

Dat video game bragging


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I dealt with some very difficult circumstances recently and I remained strong and feel great about myself.


----------



## rosecolored

You lookin fine af today, gurl.


----------



## AndCounting

My hair was on point today :hair flip:


----------



## Kyle6983

I like to think i am really smart.. and I am moving forward in life!


----------



## Despot

Confident guy but dumb


----------



## Kalliber

AndCounting said:


> My hair was on point today :hair flip:


Mhm gurl mines too * slow mow flip


----------



## LolaViola

I know a lot of things about a lot of things.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm laid back and easy to talk too.


----------



## rambo

I'm one of the handsomest guys in the world.


----------



## herk

you have two arms


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

The past few months have been very difficult for me emotionally but now I'm in a very good place emotionally and I feel great for not allowing myself to be crushed under all of the emotional weight I felt. For the first time in I don't know how long I am actually looking forward to the future.


----------



## tomie

I think I'm pretty loyal ^-^


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia

I survived three and a half years of SA-stressed high school, ending in major depression.


----------



## Mochyn

I'm a trier


----------



## abuser

I am clever, that's for sure. Sadly, it's not enough for barely anything.


----------



## Senpai

I'm cute!


----------



## Ineko

your kidding right?


----------



## ineverwipe

My poop doesn't stink


----------



## Blushy

I have made a lot of improvements this year. 

I got a job after being unemployed (due to anxiety) for over 2 years. 
I got my leaner's permit for the first time in my life. 
I'm terrified of making phone calls but I have started ordering our pizza.


----------



## Dissonance

You can breathe


----------



## BadGirl

I'm not too bad.


----------



## ericj

You're intelligent and other people notice it.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

You're not as lame as you think you are.


----------



## Ineko

*gives myself the middle finger*


----------



## Kalliber

I am getting more and more fit


----------



## cuppy

Blushy said:


> I have made a lot of improvements this year.
> 
> I got a job after being unemployed (due to anxiety) for over 2 years.
> I got my leaner's permit for the first time in my life.
> I'm terrified of making phone calls but I have started ordering our pizza.


:yay :yay :yay 
That's so great!!


----------



## barbarr

I'm academically successful, and for what I lack in social ability I have made up for with skill in math/science/cs


----------



## sbr

I met with my manager today for our 1:1 (after avoiding it for weeks). It wasn't so bad after all!


----------



## EternalTime

I'm a pretty nice person and try to be helpful to others.


----------



## goosebump

I'm an encouraging person. I find it easy to see the good things in other people.


----------



## Brisby

I've stood up for myself and left a job I hated :boogie

When I was unemployed, I kept positive, I taught myself new art skills :boogie

I got a job at a big company as a temporary employee and learned other necessary job skills. :boogie

I applied for a job at an awesome company in a highly competitive market. I didn't get the job the first time but I practiced and practiced and kept applying until I finally got another interview and it went perfectly and I got the job. :boogie


----------



## Moonchild23

Brisby, good for you! :boogie That's wonderful!

One thing I like about me is that I don't blindly accept the opinions, ideals, or lifestyles of other people as my own. I actually consider who I am and what I believe, and do my best to live accordingly. It's hard to hold onto everything that makes me unique and me sometimes, when everyone thinks it's wrong or weird, but at least I'm not a sheep. Though, sheep are pretty nifty. 

Anyway, good job, self.


----------



## ScreamingTree

Yep, I'm the same way, Moonchild. Societal ideals are overrated. I dress like it's 1994 in Seattle, so naturally I feel out of place with sometimes, but *most* days, I totally rock it. Just gotta be yourself and let the rest fall. 

So, compliment myself...ok. 

Hey, man, cool pajamas!


----------



## Moonchild23

Hmm, I have to be honest.. I'm having trouble picturing what 1994 Seattle style looks like. I'm sure you do rock it though, and even if you only do in your head that's what counts  I always mentally applaud people who look different, because I approve of their bravery.


----------



## CookieCrumble

I am capable of much more than I thought-


----------



## marcel177

I love looking at my beautiful eyes and accept my short height .


----------



## AceEmoKid

You put in sufficient, perhaps even extreme effort, when it matters most.


----------



## Steinerz

You're only a little stupid.


----------



## MentalWreck

I am beautiful.


----------



## Safebox

Though you may not be smart, you can sure fool other people into thinking that you are 
That's hard to do, so kudos!


----------



## Kalliber

You lost weight and look better


----------



## burgerchuckie

I'm optimistic and level-headed.


----------



## trendyfool

I look good in a dress.


----------



## Shizuma

I'm so bright.


----------



## Owl-99

I got it right at birth.


----------



## Safebox

You hung out with a friend with minimal anxiety today! Good for you kiddo!


----------



## VinBZ

My lower body is great! I love my legs and feet.


----------



## hiddy

I face my challenges and I have kept on going even though times have been difficult. I've fallen down but risen up again, never lost all hope. I make things happen for myself, unsupported.


----------



## Malek

I've been told I'm kindhearted, intelligent, polite, wise, funny, possess good work ethic, and "adorable" meh. 

I don't see it yet people point this out to me sometimes, so I guess, that's something...


----------



## LoveMissesG

Intelligent, nice booty, loyal.


----------



## Ineko

LoveMissesG said:


> Intelligent, nice booty, loyal.


^also pretty and sassy


----------



## probably offline

You're really good at writing things quickly(you just wrote a short story in an hour).


----------



## ineverwipe

You're funny


----------



## LoveMissesG

Ineko said:


> ^also pretty and sassy


Thanks boo (;


----------



## cesarfrom1992

I'm such a good person I sell electronics at discounted prices on Craigslist.
Lessening my profits but seeing people smile when they come to buy it makes up for it
and I know I've done good.


----------



## hobsh

I think I am hard worker and optimistic.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I have a foot in the door to not giving a d***n.


----------



## bringdaruckus

I am good looking. Although that doesn't stop my deeply rooted SA...it sucks because guys who I know i'm better looking than have girls on girls but hwere i am alone because something went wrong with me. Not trying to sound cocky sorry.


----------



## Len Phelbs

I can be pretty objective and good at turning around bad habits if I care enough, Got to eating well and practised a sport for about a year now.


----------



## pup55

like to think i am a funny guy who can make a lot of people laugh


----------



## Tokztero

You achieve almost everything you pursue.


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Ntln

It's such a small, stupid thing. But I've grown more confident of the way I look clean-shaven. I used to be really self-concious about the way I looked without stubble. But now I actually prefer myself after I shave. I don't know, maybe my face has become more masculine in the past 6 months or so, or maybe I've just grown more accustomed to my baby face.


----------



## jlscho03

I like my personality and I think I'm very level-headed most of the time. I am a really kind person that I only see sometimes in other people. I think I'm cute and I think I can be hilarious.


----------



## ina

my reflection smiled at me today! and my teeth weren't even yellow.


----------



## blue2

i'm head of the resistance , against the grammer nazi's ..


----------



## JakeBoston1000

my dick is pretty big.:|



just kidding:teeth


----------



## LoveMissesG

Christian Bale was so fxckable in that movie ::sigh::


----------



## JakeBoston1000

LoveMissesG said:


> Christian Bale was so fxckable in that movie ::sigh::


:rub


----------



## Marakunda

You're very accepting of people. It takes a LOT for you to be offended. And you DON'T want to hurt or offend people, even though you think you do. You're open minded. You have the ability to be likeable in a social setting, it just takes a lot to bring that likeable side out. You're pretty intelligent/clever. You're NOT* that* bad looking.

You're pretty alright. Everything is okay.


----------



## dark

I have nice eyes.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I have a big heart.


----------



## penguin runner

You're your own person. You try to help and you work hard.


----------



## Noll

I'm good at admitting that I've been wrong.


----------



## Perception

I have a good nature.


----------



## Kulabana

You genuinely want to see the world smiling.


----------



## burgerchuckie

I'm pretty approachable.


----------



## ToastyBroseph

I've been solidly working out for almost a year now, regularly going to the gym. I'm starting to see a nice build in my shoulders.

Yeah I ate that pizza and drank some shots of whiskey last night and that's going to set me back a little bit but I'm doing it on my own! I'm regularly going and getting back into shape! Yay me!


----------



## tronjheim

I am focused and diligent when I'm interested enough!


----------



## AnnaNora

well I lost 44lbs and I bought a whole body mirror today and I saw myself the very first time since I started and I can say I LOVE MY *** lol


----------



## Adinaaa04

i'm ambitious,i can easily make people around me laugh, i rarely get upset,i forgive easily ^_^


----------



## AndCounting

I feel ***flawless right now


----------



## One Man Band

I've been told that I have a big dong... but I've only dated midgets.


----------



## Pearson99

You have nice eyes


----------



## JeruHendrix

I got style.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm magnificent. I look good, have great, blue eyes, very high intelligence, I'm nice, I have a great personality and I think I could be a great friend. Shame I have none. Wah.


----------



## Maryanne1986

im a good listener, im enthusiastic about the things i want and dont have a single wrinkle


----------



## EternalTime

I'm very caring


----------



## nothing else

I'm an ugly, social retard.


----------



## Maryanne1986

im a commited friend


----------



## The Islander

I'm friendly and polite.


----------



## imabean

I'm a hard worker. I strive to help people in any way I can. I am a great listener. I am driven and imaginative. I am kind. I am cool with so much swag. I want to see a better world for everyone.


----------



## MermaidHair

I'm a good writer, I'm smart and I'm fully capable of doing everything I want to in my life


----------



## RecoveredWell

I've learned how to handle my social anxiety and have had the guts to step out of my comfort zone.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I've put the lies I used to always tell myself aside for the most part. I'll always strive to continue working on improving myself further, but I've finally managed to feel happy with who I am.


----------



## Ocwhale

I can eat using my ears


----------



## Imworried

I'm smart, friendly and polite.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i can recognize weakness in myself somewhat easily.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i am a Buddah like many others


----------



## GotAnxiety

My body is 28 years old. But what happen to me has seriously delayed my mind. I think IM at least 10 years behind developmentally because of all the drugging they did to me.

So I may look old. But Im still young. I guess this is why I got nothing in common with people my age it makes senses.

Then I be judged.

Judged people for there bodies not there minds or who they are as a person.
COMMON people does that not make senses]

Vamperism


----------



## CubeGlow

I have cool hands.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i have potential. just like every other human being. in that sense, i am their equal, worth no more and no less. i should stop belittling myself and never giving myself the chance to prove myself.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> i have potential. just like every other human being. in that sense, i am their equal, worth no more and no less. i should stop belittling myself and never giving myself the chance to prove myself.


 I approve.

I have so far gained the first step to health need to make the other I can do it


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dissonance said:


> I approve.
> 
> I have so far gained the first step to health need to make the other I can do it


Good for you. :high5 I hope you continue to make progress.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I never used to like my name. But now when I say my full name in my head out loud it is a strength of power.

A super power.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I've been improving a hell of lot as I've been working my *** off practicing my vocals these past few months for the music project my friend and I are working on


----------



## AceEmoKid

i haven't eaten one bit of meat for at least 4 months now. i am proud of myself for my tenacity, even if i had to take a lot of criticism from my mum and skip some meals my mum prepared that had meat in it (she still doesn't give one **** about changing her grocery lists to accommodate me. she says, "eat the meat or starve. your problem." ****ing inconsiderate *******). if there's one thing i'm grateful about for uni, it's the liberty to buy the food i want. there's still not a wide selection in terms of vegetarian and vegan stuff, but it's definitely more a selection than at home and enough to sustain my living.


----------



## jaofao

Maybe I was wrong
but at that time I thought it was right, and I did just that
regardless of the scary thought that I would receive bad attitudes and disapproval, which I actually did.
still I DID WHAT I THOUGHT WAS RIGHT


----------



## fineline

im good at stuff.


----------



## TwistedLogic

My second toe is not longer than my first toe and I think that's just lovely.


----------



## denverxelise

I have a job interview on Saturday; I'll do great~ Don't worry, me! I'm so polite and friendly and I CAN do this.

Also, I have nice eyes I guess.


----------



## xRoh

denverxelise said:


> I have a job interview on Saturday; I'll do great~ Don't worry, me! I'm so polite and friendly and I CAN do this.
> 
> Also, I have nice eyes I guess.


Well done and good luck! ^_^

Ermm... I have a nice smile.


----------



## NewWave

I had a brief nice conversation with a lady on the shuttle today. I found out she was on my flight and lives in my area. I realize that I connect well with people.


----------



## The Invisible One

I'm not useless, I have ideas, my ideas matter.

When I'm having a downward mood swing I'll come back and look at this post.


----------



## sagarg

Hello,
In most of the cases we lost our confidence just because of having lose of faith what we are doing and hard work. Here we need to make our-self proud and give confidence that whatever we will do that is good and best in our eyes...:clap


----------



## CEB32

I have enough will power and determination for multiple people


----------



## cosmicslop

i love you


----------



## Steinerz

Nice... uh. hm. Socks?


----------



## queenbanana

I am great.
I am confident.
I am strong.
I am better than everyone else.

I tell myself this everyday when I remember and I'm feeling good. Apparently if you say anything enough (with feeling) you'll eventually believe it.


----------



## Schwenger

I'm glad that I only need a few great, genuine friends to help me get through life. Hard to find? Yes. But worth experiencing the world for.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I can be amiable if I try.


----------



## hybridmoments

I have a great work ethic which has allowed me achieve what I have so far and will allow me to accomplish more great things in the future.


----------



## weirdcutegirl

I'm very affectionate to the people I love. I also think I'm a great friend.


----------



## Ladysoul

I have survived


----------



## WaffleMaster

I like that I don't see thing in black or white, I also have exceptional patience.


----------



## Pompeii

WaffleMaster said:


> I like that I don't see thing in black or white


Oh, I need to work on this. I _am_ actively working on this.

To myself, I admire the way you unload the dishwasher in a timely fashion.


----------



## beffa

my eyebrows looked alright today even though i don't do anything with them


----------



## Sgt Pepper

I'm always positive!

And I like how I like cheese! I like cheese good! Some might say too good, but I say I like cheese just right!


----------



## Caramelito

I could write a bunch of stuff I could never ever ever believe it.


----------



## oood

I'm really good at losing things


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm sixteen, and I don't have a face covered in ugly pimples.

I hope I don't get a lot of pimples later in my teenage years or whatever, because I seem to have a lot of tiny pimples on my forehead, but not the rest of my face.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm very good at expressing my feelings, no matter what they are.


----------



## TotoroLisa

I'm proud of myself for releasing my first app in the android market


----------



## SA go0n

I don't have any STD's.


----------



## nullnaught

I've been in the navy and did not get a tatoo.


----------



## Bert Reynolds

Lookin' good you sexy muthafuka.


----------



## Pike Queen

I know now that I can get through anything.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

I have "strong creative writing skills". My teacher's words, not mine.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

You have a sexy tan. Dayum girl!


----------



## Eterminal

"well done, idiot"


----------



## yin97825

"She is a very creative student."
I doubt that.


----------



## oood

I can act very mature around adults


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i have a great hair. P.S i am a male.


----------



## Nakigahara

'You're such a unique singer, and I love your accent' from many different people. It always lits my smile ^^


----------



## Gus954

I dont have any STDs and i've never done drugs


----------



## Kalliber

Im not pregnant... that's good right O_O


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

After so much practice these past several months I think I'm beginning to become a damn good vocalist, hehe.


----------



## Redwills

Why is this so hard!

I am ... A kind and thoughtful person


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i dont think about pastsituations over 9000 times. i am awesome.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Time and time again people on the forum have told me how my willingness to continue trying even after being down as a strength and I'm sort of starting to see that. Also I won't let SA and depression win. I don't care how many times I fall or how suicidal I get I will prevail.


----------



## retracekim

I'm resilient.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i am funny, i guess........


----------



## Lasair

I do really well academically


----------



## nullnaught

I do not torture animals on purpose.


----------



## Kalliber

I don't do drugs


----------



## andy1984

i'm really ****ing awesome, and even though things suck sometimes i deal with it. somehow i came through this **** intact and i've got a great sense of life-style. i really don't need to cling to plans for the future because i'm awesome already. even when i walk down the street, i do it awesomely. even though i'm a screw up - what kind of good person could not be a screw up in a world like the one we live in? i take in **** and i throw out fertiliser all over the place and i don't ask for anything in return. and i have great taste in music. ****ing great taste. i don't get sucked into stupidity, but i keep stupid enough to get sucked into intellectual masturbation - even though i enjoy physical masturbation, because what meat-bag human doesn't like that? it just feels good. i'm not afraid to write **** about how awesome i am. and i'm even kind of humble. and gentle and sensitive. but i can also hate people when they deserve it and want to kick the **** out of them when its called for. i'm not afraid of being a dirty, messy meat-bag human. though i'm often afraid of little things and big things and people and situations. but i'm not convinced that its wrong for me to be afraid. i'm good at living and breathing and eating. i'm a little bit fat sometimes but not too fat. i eat well. i don't harm other beings as much as most other people around me, but i do admit that i harm some. i've loved a few people pretty well, and lost them, and found them again, and i'm willing to do it all again. i'm a strong person.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I seem to have a sense of humor now. Have no clue where it came from. People have just been telling me I'm funny.

Ever since I stopped dating my confidence has gone up. I don't feel as lonely, I don't feel like I need a girlfriend and talking to people (well in this case girls) without the pressure of trying to date them has made my interactions with them a lot less stressful.


----------



## Demeter

I'm gorgeous, talented, intelligent and compassionate.


----------



## EternalTime

I let go of that hurt I had received from so many people and learned to forgive. I know now that things just happen in life and you must move on and grow for a better future. 
I'm not as bad as I think I am, I have someone proving to me that I'm worth it everyday. I am stronger now.


----------



## Thanatar18

I'm imaginative, creative, intelligent, and generally pretty chill...
I also have an attractive face, and a good sense of humor though 90% of the time I don't say anything when I think it...
I also deal pretty well (or rather, I'm at my best) when faced with conflict...
And I think it's safe to say I'm a loyal, honest, and overall generally good person, who follows his moral code and is empathetic and has a good sense of justice...


----------



## ALWAYSLate

I am an intelligent, respectful, well behaved and responsible person. I have good moral character and stand by my beliefs.


----------



## Evo1114

Dear me,

You (I) are (am) awesome! Much more awesome than many others.

Yours (mine) truly,
Me


----------



## Kalliber

You are not as bad looking as you think..


----------



## EternalTime

You are a better person than you think you are


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i used to make friends easily


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I'm not Adolf Hitler.


----------



## cmed

Cool shoes bro.










Thanks bro.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Double Indemnity said:


> I use my compassion to help improve the lives of homeless cats.


Me too !

For the last 2 years I have been feeding about 6 homeless stray cats !
I love the little guys.
They follow me around like little puppy dogs.


----------



## Kalliber

I have a lot of love to give


----------



## HarryStanluv25

You did it me! You got that A you were expecting for child development 4!! You did all the work, and wrote all your papers well. You met some great people and had an amazing teacher. You deserve this A! You go girl!


----------



## EternalTime

You are worth it. 
You can do anything you want to do with your life and you have a great person backing you up. 
You're strong.


----------



## jillybabe

I have pretty eyes


----------



## SumikaDvalin

I think i'm a fair person. I like justice and always treat people with respect (unless they're not worthy of my respect). I have a big heart and spend much of my time helping others.. I'm also proud of being a modest 17,year old with integrity in this century (always prioring my morals).


----------



## tea111red

My eyebrows are looking good.


----------



## Brisby

My butt looks amazing in these jeans


----------



## millyxox

oh hey gurl you gorgeous keep on doing yo thang lol 

I have a lot of patience because I deal with alot of difficult customers.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i am the coolest guy you could ever meet. i am smart too.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

you funny guy (to myself)


----------



## Tokztero

You don't have to walk up to a woman to talk to her they are hitting on you.


----------



## MusicalRose21

I passed all my classes with A's and B's


----------



## Luana

I really love my rainbowhair, I'm proud of my opinoins and lifestyle. And I'm proud that I'm selfconfident enough to be myself altough I've often problems because of my (life)style. 
I just love it and that's what makes me happy.


----------



## WanderingMind001

I've got a great sense of humor


----------



## Larry F

Brisby said:


> My butt looks amazing in these jeans


Can I have the same post?


----------



## Bekkah

I have an nice eyes &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## EternalTime

You're stronger than you think you are.


----------



## cosmicslop

I have decent drawing skills and I know I can get a lot better with the tenacity to practice.


----------



## Marakunda

You're not doing so bad man! At least you haven't killed anyone yet, right? 



....Juz jokes.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm fairly attractive. Well, maybe not attractive, but I suppose I'm not ugly.


----------



## Zack

I have some handsome hands.


----------



## Adinaaa04

I don't know how you do it, but you ALWAYS get what you want ;>


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My scalp is pretty and appears luxurious and smooth when moisturized.


----------



## Zack

I get complimented on my buttocks quite regularly (perhaps once per month). I think they appear pert and desirable because in public I tense up unconsciously because I get stressed.


----------



## Larry F

Zack said:


> I get complimented on my buttocks quite regularly (perhaps once per month). I think they appear pert and desirable because in public I tense up unconsciously because I get stressed.


Nothing wrong with having a peachy butt, mate. Join the club!


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

I can't think of anything unfortunately.


----------



## Cyclonic

I've managed to take a picture of myself and make it my avatar today


----------



## speck27

*Compliments*

:clap

Good job everyone!

:clap

A round of applause.

:clap

I am an encourager and endlessly positive.

:clap


----------



## Gus954

I get complimented on my hair when i go to the barber. I have thick hair, i wont be going bald anytime soon


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Madax said:


> I've managed to take a picture of myself and make it my avatar today


Good job buddy.


----------



## tmt901

I got a 3.7 this semester yay


----------



## blackoranges

People think I am cute and they like me,even though I always think they don't.
Also,I am good at playing guitar.


----------



## hailsstorm1

I am an extremely nice and caring person.


----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## Lorenientha

I'm open-minded.


----------



## Tokztero

I have a lot of skills.


----------



## mr hoang

I am good at cutting grass lol


----------



## Austere

I am genuinely interested in learning new things :clap


----------



## Jesuszilla

I'm funny. It's quite surprising how much I've been making people laugh. For the longest I thought I had no personality, but it seems like SA really did blind me.


----------



## JumJum

I'm good with words


----------



## CatFiend

I could probably learn to draw good if I tried, also I'm the best at eating nuggets.


----------



## ilikesloths

I can do ridiculously good impressions of angry black men, lesbians, and pop singers.


----------



## juvy

so smart today


----------



## GotAnxiety

I got the Sickish , Song on the go, Its out of this world and probably the best,

I've done yet, So far, So sick I don't want to even put it on here,

But I'll probably put it on anyways, But I probably shouldn't lol, Will see,


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Hey, guy... 
you're.. uh..
you're alright... !


----------



## A51XF

I'm giving up on hate I don't have space for that in my life anymore.


----------



## seeking777

I am intelligent and my hair looks good. I did it myself.


----------



## SummerRae

i have nice clothes.


----------



## SteveJackson

I'm lucky that I have a great family. My wife loves me, children are very responsible and sweet. I'm thankful that I'm still living the life that I want.


----------



## Glade12

I think i am a good friend, or at least i try to be.


----------



## SvanThorXx

I've been told that I "get" people really easily and I do tend to have a more profound understanding of human nature.


----------



## Princess14

I have a good heart and good intentions. I genuinely enjoy helping people.


----------



## slyfox

I'm good at learning about new hobbies. Or at least I've had tons of practice taking up a lot of them


----------



## NatalieM

I am interested in learning to be a better person even though it's not always easy.
On a much more superficial level... I really like how many song lyrics I know! I think it's really funny! It's not exactly helpful on a day to day basis, but I love singing along and dancing and I think people find it funny when I know all the words to obscure songs that they wouldn't expect.


----------



## Kyle6983

I think I'm good looking but unfortunately socially retarded


----------



## Jayare

I am a good person and I deserve love, even from myself.


----------



## chelseaaa

I'm good at maths.


----------



## GrinnyStoneElf

I have a solid mind and don't require anyone's approval to feel awesome!


----------



## Caterpillar13

I'm good at messing things up.

only half joking..

I'm mother to a beautiful daughter who loves me


----------



## Cyclonic

Gaining a positive outlook on life has made me stronger than I ever could've imagined. I just feel this power and resilience within me, that I could withstand any mental or emotional hardship. It truly feels amazing and I'm glad I manged to turn my life around. Many things in my life may still be the same, but inside my head it's a whole other world. I don't feel the constant negativity that I once did, I no longer hear that voice in my head that constantly put me down. I also feel a greater sense of freedom and individuality, as if I could do anything, no longer held back by my thoughts or worries. I can finally be who I am. 

It's hard to even describe it with words, I'm just...happy...and I know that it's going to last.


----------



## Cellachan

I've worked up a decent palate and operate a mean whiskey blog!


----------



## bluegc8

I'm a pretty cool guy.


----------



## LovelyBlueRose394

I make mistakes everyday, but instead of giving up, I make them lessons, forgive myself and move forward. Others have told me I am inspirational to them.


----------



## Crisigv

Apparently, I'm not too bad with tools. Just installed a part on my car while my dad isn't home, and I didn't need any help. I'm awesome!!


----------



## mcpon

I have good looks.


----------



## Slytherclaw

I'm cute as hell! (so people keep telling me)


----------



## drummerboy45

Ill choose to be superficial. I have a great jaw line


----------



## seeking777

In spite of the difficulties in my life, I still smile and laugh.


----------



## Demure

I've become much more ladylike, independent, and intelligent over the past few years.


----------



## Fangirlgirl

I'm good at learning new things.


----------



## Fat Man

I'm good looking? I don't know, people I meet say I am sometimes but I don't believe them. They're most likely lying to me.


----------



## AllieG

I have improved a lot since I started therapy. I am on my way to becoming a better version of myself.


----------



## xgodmetashogun

Im a king


----------



## MusicalRose21

I've been practicing with my guitar more lately.


----------



## butterfly333

I stand up for what I believe in and am pretty ballsy about it when I feel I need to be.


----------



## Justlittleme

what's cooking good looking


----------



## iminnocentenough

I'm the nicest person I know, and any girl would be lucky to have me (I think. . .)


----------



## iminnocentenough

iminnocentenough said:


> I'm the nicest person I know, and any girl would be lucky to have me (I think. . .)


I'm just kidding! I'm not narcissistic or anything :blank


----------



## Ekans

I'm doing my best to improve myself.


----------



## januarygirl

my cake decorating skills are getting better


----------



## Lasair

I love my taste in music


----------



## Juschill

I'm really caring and creative


----------



## millyxox

You're still alive and kicking.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I try to be humble, and have much to be humble about.


----------



## Young Cat Lady

I am pretty and I have a nice body. 
...Ok, I have to do some sit ups to lose a bit of stomach but I still like what I see in the mirror.


----------



## Icy Tulips

No matter how bad things get, I always try to think of something positive that will uplift me. Also, I'm very good at wrapping gifts. Lol.


----------



## Uncertain

Oh, Icy Tulips, that's actually a desired skill there. Gift wrapping can be an utter ogre at times. 

Erm...well, despite having a rather bleh day, I took chances to look at myself in the mirror and admire my face. There are times I wish I could change some stuff, but I still like my face. I think I have lovely eyes and a proud nose.
So cute.


----------



## LeeMann

I am logical.


----------



## Icy Tulips

Uncertain said:


> Oh, Icy Tulips, that's actually a desired skill there. Gift wrapping can be an utter ogre at times.
> 
> Erm...well, despite having a rather bleh day, I took chances to look at myself in the mirror and admire my face. There are times I wish I could change some stuff, but I still like my face. I think I have lovely eyes and a proud nose.
> So cute.


I guess I'm just naturally _gifted_ in that area. 

But I think it's even better to be able to admire physical attributes of ourselves. So good for you!


----------



## Daniel2222

I'm funny


----------



## Fat Man

I have a nice smile


----------



## Jay689

I am surprisingly calm in hectic situations.


----------



## sweetSacrifice

I put my trust and faith in any person who tries to help or comfort me. I try really hard not to hurt anyone. 

(omg this exercise is actually much harder than i thought)


----------



## Jinkies

I'm very friendly
I'm very loving
I like my body
I think i'm quite creative in terms of imagination
I'm optimistic


----------



## Jay689

I can do the robot as good as Michael Jackson used to! You can laugh at me all you want but I don't care. I'm proud!


----------



## laagamer

I love my sense of humor.

Others may not lol


----------



## CalCat

I am loyal and dependable.


----------



## aitraining

Funny and Intelligent


----------



## philfromgermany

flaminsnow said:


> I put my trust and faith in any person who tries to help or comfort me
> 
> you can argue that this behaviour will not always serve you for example if you encounter sociopaths or other abusive people which aren't exactly rare.
> 
> I try really hard not to hurt anyone.
> 
> also, if you're a SAD-person the last thing you need to work on is not hurting everybody. SAD people clearly are on the side of the ego-meter with too little self-concern and egoism which can obviously be unhealthy and cause suffering.
> 
> (omg this exercise is actually much harder than i thought)


.


----------



## CasketCase

I have nice eyes.
I'm intelligent and have a good sense of humor.


----------



## Nautesque

I'm very beautiful.


----------



## LolaViola

I have nice...uh...fingernails.


----------



## Schmosby

I'm a strong independent woman :clap


----------



## MargStone

I'm proud of my self because I'm brave and I have overcome some of my fears.


----------



## LolaViola

I know many big words.


----------



## fr3ak

I am very hardworking and determined to make things work. My parents instilled me a good work ethic, so when I want something; I do my best to get it. I try to be positive and love myself and remember the good things in life. I'm also considered different, and now that I'm soon to be in my 20's, I couldn't be more happier how my "different"-ness makes me stand out and leave indelible impressions among strangers. I am also open-minded, curious, understanding, forgiving but not weak, and try to see the good in humanity. Someone once told me, "in a world of darkness, you just get bored and want to see the light"


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

I'm getting a bit more sociable


----------



## Gus954

Im proud of myself for not listening to mainstream music


----------



## bluegc8

I'm alright.


----------



## TheRob

I can wake up at 4:30 a.m. without an alarm.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm a very caring person.


----------



## Renovation

I'm a very loving person and also very resilient and tenacious


----------



## Renovation

1. I did a great job on the ___ with Mel. She loved the product and company vision
2. I did a great job of drinking water today - met my hydration goal
3. I did a great job with my diet today - ate very healthy salad for lunch
4. I did a great job go getting stuff done today and off of my to do list


----------



## laysiaj

Renovation said:


> I'm a very loving person and also very resilient and tenacious


Nice!


----------



## Renovation

1. I did a great job of getting to the gym even though I was really tired
2. I did a great job of working on prepping for tomorrow's meeting
3. I did a good job of drinking water this morning

I'm a resilient person. I'm a fighter. I persevere.


----------



## Renovation

1. Did a good job of eating healthy - had a salad for lunch
2. Did a good job of cleaning up after myself
3. Did a good job of dealing with uncertainty and staying if not positive, at least not down


----------



## LolaViola

I'm very good at watching movies.


----------



## exclamationpoint

I've been actually somewhat responsible and have been getting my summer homework done before the night before school starts.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

I graduated high school with honors 2 months ago!


----------



## lifestandsstillhere

You are extremely self-motivated and you are great at working independently.


----------



## Neo1234

I am sweet


----------



## Fat Man

I'm sticking to my work out regimen.


----------



## momentsunset

My hair is super long now and I love it


----------



## bornofbrosiris

This is cute.

I finally am sticking to a job and working hard at it (normally I am super inconsistent and don't care) - to my coworkers I am friendly and am a good listener to those willing to speak to me!


----------



## Fat Man

momentsunset said:


> My hair is super long now and I love it


Awesome, I wish I had long hair (◕ . ◕)


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I believe that I have considerable intellectual potential. Considerably higher than the average teenager, anyway.


----------



## Nessie91

I am a good person and deserve to be loved. At times I come off as being an ice queen but really, I am the most sensitive person ever


----------



## Renovation

1. I did a very good job of eating healthy yesterday - ate lots of veggies
2. I did a very good job of being fully present for my wife 
3. I did a very good job this morning of pushing myself to workout even though I was really tired
4. I'm kind, tenacious, and loving


----------



## mr hoang

I'm a good friend.


----------



## Scrooge

I did a great job in therapy and worked hard in the gym :hs.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

I have more friends and hope than a number of people on this board.


----------



## BreakMyFall

I have pretty eyelashes


----------



## MichaelLaD

I am better than I think I am


----------



## Feeling Good

First of all great post.

I am calm under pressure.


----------



## derhhn

I started to monitor my negative thoughts.


----------



## NiamhB

I love my hair.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

I'm way more positive and hopeful than most of the users on here.


----------



## Charmeleon

I love your lion's mane RadRex...awww thanks RadRex, your too kind <3


----------



## rkpdrive

I am deeply loyal to the friends I have. I am determined to win against SA and stay true to who I am


----------



## Neo1234

I am confident!I am smart !


----------



## Nms563

I'm good with animals and kids.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I met all my objectives for the week and got a fridge full of food yay,

Paid back my debts and rent is done, So I got to make some new goals for this week,


----------



## sophiam

hey sophia you are actually a decent human being and you will be alright


----------



## sophiam

sophiam said:


> hey sophia you are actually a decent human being and you will be alright


omg thanks


----------



## Potato Girl

I am enough.


----------



## Fat Man

I'm cuddly...?


----------



## spititout

only god knows the limits of your talents


----------



## Fruitcake

Damn girl that's a cute bug shirt where did you get that? Looks rad with that sweater are those ladybugs? Oh wow super cute. You should pair it with some oxfords and a headband and you'll look like a super stylish entomologist oh my god. Do you know anything about bugs? You should definitely do that then. I really like ants myself. Oh my god you have ant underpants too? Oh wow you're really just my kind of person we should definitely hang out and look at bugs together some time. Wear something flowery and we'll see if we can attract some bumblebees.


----------



## SouthernTom

I don't have a malicious bone in my body, and I've never known of anyone who disliked me.


----------



## cosmicslop

My therapist and psychiatrist told me I'm recognizing negative aspects in myself/life more and more in a constructive way rather than in a way that keeps me stuck in the negative patterns. So congrats on having some degree of self-awareness and actually still making progress even though it felt like I've been falling backwards. Because honestly this **** always hurts trying to understand.


----------



## Boertjie

I am a total boss at playing the piano!


----------



## DreamAway

I'm decent guy and I want the best for the world and the people in it.


----------



## LolaViola

Although I often feel weak, I am actually a strong person.


----------



## PoliRay

I'm empathetic and patient.


----------



## kittys

i'm understanding and compassionate


----------



## probably offline

Your eyelashes would make any girl from Jersey shore jealous.


----------



## blue2

can rub my belly with one hand and tap my head with the other at the same time


----------



## Neena101

I like to think that my complimentary characteristics are that I am intelligent (when I work hard), determined to complete tasks by myself and I put everything into maintaining friendships, even though its hard with SA.


----------



## Neo1234

I am sexy


----------



## LolaViola

I can memorize song lyrics incredibly fast.


----------



## cosmicslop

I could have chosen the delicious pineapple fruit bars in the freezer but I chose the grape one because I like to try new things even though I don't like artificial grape flavoring. The moment I put on my mouth on the bar I remember why I don't like grape flavoring, but stuck out with eating it because I finish what I start. By the time I got to the beginning of the popsicle stick I strategized by immediately sucking on it to taste the wood instead of the grape after each time I took a new bite because i am smart. By the time I was 3/4ths finished with the bar, I threw it out because I know I deserve better. Walked into the sunset with my pineapple bar. That's four compliments.


----------



## tumerking

cosmicslop said:


> I could have chosen the delicious pineapple fruit bars in the freezer but I chose the grape one because I like to try new things even though I don't like artificial grape flavoring. The moment I put on my mouth on the bar I remember why I don't like grape flavoring, but stuck out with eating it because I finish what I start. By the time I got to the beginning of the popsicle stick I strategized by immediately sucking on it to taste the wood instead of the grape after each time I took a new bite because i am smart. By the time I was 3/4ths finished with the bar, I threw it out because I know I deserve better. Walked into the sunset with my pineapple bar. That's four compliments.


I think I just fell in love with you.

I have pretty blue eyes.


----------



## Neo1234

I am a positive person


----------



## ClaireFisher

tumerking said:


> I think I just fell in love with you.
> 
> I have pretty blue eyes.


I have pretty blue eyes, too.


----------



## 0blank0

Uhhhh nice eye bibbles.


----------



## SlateGrayEyes

I can bake good cookies... lol


----------



## Goobly

My guitar is like another limb


----------



## Deep Sea

I love my taste in music, books, and movies, and I've recently discovered that I'm actually _intelligent_! Who knew?


----------



## Neo1234

I am sexy and I know it (knowin it even more day by day)


----------



## Magnatolia

Every day I do something to remove a layer of rubbish from my mind, allowing me to become more authentic and real every day!


----------



## Neo1234

I know how to Moon Walk


----------



## scooby

You're stronger than you think.


----------



## LolaViola

I make a mean chili.


----------



## Mandei

I'm not ugly nor dumb. I'm intelligent and caring. I can appreciate things that life gave me.


----------



## Goopus

I did a damn good job at work today. I may not be rich but I earn every dollar I have and I like that.


----------



## Sirushy09

Umm... Uhh... I'm a fast typist? I've been told I have nice eyes too.


----------



## Gus954

I look good with my new haircut i got yesterday. Im feeling confident i said good morning to a hot girl that was jogging


----------



## Renovation

I got into the gym this morning which I haven't done in a long time. It was a very light workout, but at least I got in.

Also, good job rescheduling meetings to take some of the pressure off myself. :b:clap


----------



## Hikikomori2014

I was cordial to the lady that showed me the apartment unit today.


----------



## scooby

You cook a mean steak. It always tastes so good.


----------



## Neo1234

I am confidenf enough to do anything


----------



## BackToThePast

I made it this far thus far. That must mean I'm doing something right.


----------



## electra cute

My butt. I mean.. damn, that ***. Such a perfect tush. So round like two bubbles, and oh so soft. 

I love my butt. ♥


----------



## scooby

You're improving. You've made progress, even thought you don't feel it. Good work. Any progress is better than none. Keep at it.


----------



## Owl-99

I have done the world a huge favour by not passing on my genetics.


----------



## Renovation

Did a good job of getting up early and completing the next phase of the FS SP pb. Doing a very good job on the project. And my confidence is growing. :clap


----------



## tumerking

You're the best boyfriend a girl never had.


----------



## projectdelta

You're awesome dude, I love your new shoes, I love the fact that the bear is gone, that you're always chilling, that youre caring and smart. I love your cooking too, and your tastes in music and cinema as well


----------



## Renovation

Ate a healthy dinner.


----------



## Rhabdophis

I managed small talk with more than one person today.


----------



## Renovation

I didn't work today. Gave myself the day off. I got in a short workout and did cognitive exercises. Good job! :clap


----------



## Renovation

Doing a good job of cleaning up after myself, which makes it easy to keep the house clean and minimizes stuff piling up and more work later.


----------



## Renovation

Got a lot done with the FS project. Good job of completing the next section!


----------



## Renovation

Got into the gym today and did a light workout


----------



## GamingGambler

Got through the day without crying


----------



## cosmicslop

"You're my favorite person, but every once in a while, you can be a real ****."


----------



## Renovation

1. Good job heading straight to the gym and working out this morning
2. Great job during your call with CD - you came across confident, knowledgeable, and enthusiastic!
3. Great job setting the alarm for a 2pm workout
4. Great job of setting a goal to weigh 170.x by 11/5
5. Great job of setting a goal of drinking three bottles of water today
6. Great job of taking the initiative to contact FS about status of payment
7. Good job of sticking to your commitment of reading the Bible
8. Great job finishing your first bottle of water :clap


----------



## Renovation

1. Great job starting the next phase of the project
2. Great job practicing strong posture
3. Great job filling up the second bottle of water
4. Great job doing 8 goblet squats and 3 push ups
5. Great job listening to upbeat music :clap


----------



## Renovation

1. Great job completing the structure and outline of the document - looking good!
2. Great job finishing the second bottle of water
3. Great job being persistent with FS and learning you'll get paid this week
4. Great job doing more squats and push-ups!


----------



## Renovation

1. Great job on that last call. Really well done. Loved the prospect's reaction
2. Great job prepping for that call and using your product
3. Great job staying pumped up :clap


----------



## Renovation

1. Got out of the house - good job!
2. Did a 15 minute bike workout at gym - really good job!
3. Sitting on a park bench getting some sun - priceless! :teeth


----------



## Cyclonic

Depression-free for 4 months now, I've truly turned my life around since and I'm so glad that this happened. For once I feel like I'm worth something and I have a great future if I stay on this course. 

My checklist for the year is almost done with 2 months to spare. Hard work, commitment, and happiness...life really feels good right now.


----------



## Blaze Crow

I'm unstoppable nor storm, or snow can stop me.


----------



## spiritsshinethrough

Madax said:


> Depression-free for 4 months now, I've truly turned my life around since and I'm so glad that this happened. For once I feel like I'm worth something and I have a great future if I stay on this course.
> 
> My checklist for the year is almost done with 2 months to spare. Hard work, commitment, and happiness...life really feels good right now.


That's really wonderful.  I'm happy you've done it.


----------



## Renovation

1. Went to the gym even though I wasn't feeling great - good job!
2. Weighed in at the 173.5 my lowest in a long time - 170.x here I come!


----------



## Renovation

You did a great job on the call with FS today. Very well done. Came across confident and presented ideas that were very well received. Nice job! :clap


----------



## Renovation

1. Great job chewing gum instead of having a late night snack
2. Great job writing for 10 minutes
3. Great job prepping gym bag for tomorrow
4. Great job playing this goes here
5. Great job taking the dishes out of the dishwasher :clap


----------



## Unknown0001

I have a high tolerance for pain. (After 2 kidney stones , nothing really hurts anymore) . That's not really a compliment I guess.


----------



## rilakkuma

I am a doll!!! \(^o^)/


----------



## Neo1234

I love me a lot! Mwah!


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm a passionate person!


----------



## Zack

I am the very model of a modern major general.


----------



## Renovation

1. Great job getting into the gym first thing in the morning
2. Great job pushing yourself to do 25 minutes on the bike at a higher intensity than usual
3. Great job pushing yourself to increase the intensity of your strength workout
4. Great job getting out of the house and finding a new cafe to work from
5. Great job letting R know that what she's asking for is out of scope


----------



## Renovation

1.Great job on call with K - mission accomplished demonstrating that solution would help address his business problem 
2. Great job of setting goal of "<50" carbs. To hit my weight target this is key
3. Great job getting out of the house and not staying home
4. Great job following up with SF - opp is still alive - later in the year
5. Great job taking magnesium


----------



## Renovation

1. Great job getting out of the house - much better working from CR than secluded in my home office
2. Great job developing the content you developed
3. Great job taking the initiative to get paid rather than stewing about the check not cooking today.


When something feels bad. Turn it around and say something good.


----------



## henna

you are sweet and kind....and i love you.. cuz its easy to love you ......


----------



## Renovation

1. Did a great job preparing a high quality presentation
2. I'm a hard worker, no doubt about it :mum


----------



## Renovation

Did a GREAT job during the presentation :clap


----------



## tumerking

henna said:


> you are sweet and kind....and i love you.. cuz its easy to love you ......


My brain went "awwwwww" when I read that. Even though I've only known you for one sentence I agree you're very lovable. I want to give you an internet hug.

My self compliment issss...you're very open minded and you accept everyone for how they are.


----------



## scooby

Good job with sticking to this goal of yours. Keep up the good work. Keep at it until it becomes a part of who you are, even though you feel the strong need to give up.


----------



## Renovation

1. Very good job on presentation with BK at FS
2. Very good job on presentation with CD
3. Very good job on presentation with FR
4. Good job getting to gym this morning


----------



## Renovation

CHECK IN

Me. Hey

RR. Hey. How you doing?

Me. I'm really tired and sleepy

RR. Maybe you should take a nap

Me. Maybe I will a bit later

RR. What else is up? How are you feeling?

Me. I'm feeling a bot overwhelmed 

RR. Whys that?

Me. Well, the FS project requires a lot of work. Plus I want to get the stuff to help CN with his trip next week. 

RR. What else?

Me. Need to do some p___ing

RR. Well. My best advice is for you to plan your day, weekend and next week. Don't feel like you need to get everything done today. Also, schedule bill pay so you have a game plan for this. Close your eyes for a few minutes and then get to work.

Me. Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Renovation

1. Great job getting in the gym
2. Great job doing 30 minutes on Lifecycle and burning 300+ calories 
3. Great job doing 15 minute circuit training workout and pushing yourself
4. Great job getting coffee
5. Great job starting today with "today is first day of rest of my life" mentality :clap


----------



## Zack

Zack, you're a handsome young buck - any twink would be happy to have you. I've seen them looking at you in what the non-diseased portion of my brain identifies as lust and admiration. But they are too shy to approach me. I know all this. It isn't a warped fantasy.


----------



## Renovation

Good job booking a hotel and restaurants for Thanksgiving. Now we have something to look forward to :clap


----------



## towmotor610

I am actually going on a date in two weeks and i don't care how it turns out i know im a good person and if someone can't accept me for who i am i don't care anymore. I kept the conversation going for 4 hours usually i can't talk for 5 mins. So im proud of myself:yes


----------



## Renovation

1. Good job taking the wife to brunch today and giving her 100% of your attention
2. Good job telling your wife how much you love her and how grateful you are to have her in your life
3. Good job pushing yourself to get some work done today - smart use of the iPad to get through your email while you were out of the house. 
4. Good job working through the set up part of the next phase of the project
5. Good job planning your day tomorrow 
6. Good job prepping to go to the gym right out of bed :mum


----------



## Renovation

1. Good job on call
2. Good job staying outlining exactly what you need to do next for FS project


----------



## LolaViola

Girl, you work your booty off and you can play the life out of some keys.


----------



## Choa

when I got my first job I realized how kind I am. 
I'm definitely nicer than 99% of the human population and smarter than 99% of the people around me.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

I'm doing well on my weight loss journey so far! Been on a 38 day streak of 1200 calories daily with fortnightly fasts to rev up my metabolism. My family keep tempting me with chocolates and fast food but I've said no! I sure hope I can keep this self control up!


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

I have learned so much about house renovation through hard work and dedication (and youtube videos). I've accomplished so much on a shoestring budget because I was willing to put in the work and effort. I'm proud that I was brave enough to tackle this old house and make it something really special.


----------



## hatred89

You've accepted your friends as who they are and realized that you cannot change them, ever. You've also become more open with others. You still have work to do, but you've come a long way. Keep your head up tomorrow and go to the gym with your friends. You can do it!

(...writing that felt good. I can't believe it.)


----------



## estse

I have a really pale nose.


----------



## peachypeach

you're the strangest. and that's okay, you keep hoping for the hope, i guess you just live.

you're a friend to everyone, and don't judge anyone, in truth.


----------



## Ebon

I got up and made my bed. I revised some things and put others back in order. Drew a picture and posted it online. 

I'm alive. Not very happy, but I'm alive, so things are bound to change.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

I'm a good cook. I just made a lovely pumpkin cheesecake which is baking right now. I'm a talented artist as well. Just creative in general  I wish any of that helped in social settings but it doesn't.


----------



## Neo1234

I am capable of doing anything I want


----------



## Joe

I bet those normies studying feel jealous of me playing video games and browsing imageboards all day.


----------



## mwyatt910

So, I went for my placement testing for college today. I thought I did so poorly. I was absolutely disappointed in myself. I get the test scores back and they are all in the exceeding placement. I'M SO PROUD OF MYSELF. 
I excelled in all subjects. <3


----------



## bulletinabible

I look slightly less ugly and deformed than usual today.


----------



## SummerRae

i think you'll be a good mommy some day


----------



## henna

tumerking said:


> My brain went "awwwwww" when I read that. Even though I've only known you for one sentence I agree you're very lovable. I want to give you an internet hug.
> 
> My self compliment issss...you're very open minded and you accept everyone for how they are.


omg  you are so sweet  you made me smile so big and i even blushed a little..haha  ....thank you for your sweet response....when i read it, actually my brain went awwwww... and just thank you for that  for being so sweet and kind  ..and i just love that hug...im giving you big virtual hug back  and whenever you need one, im here to give one to you  
have a really beautiful day


----------



## Nonsensical

I'm starting a new life, and it feels good.


----------



## Cylon

I helped someone today to think more positive.


----------



## bakari0981

I have really matured these last three years since I moved to Mississippi


----------



## eveningbat

I have cleaned my computer keyboard today. It is so neat now.


----------



## jais

congratulations jais, you will never be teenage and pregnant! I should have celebrated when I turned 20, but I'll still hold a small party


----------



## Joe

you are really cool have loads of friends and talents


----------



## Dre12

You are a God amongst men.


----------



## burgerchuckie

I'm quite mature now.


----------



## uselessgoodfornothing

Nice a s s


----------



## Renovation

I forced myself to workout today even though I was feeling a bit lethargic. I also took a shower, which I might have also pushed off. Plus, I had a low carb breakfast, which for the first time included not having coffee and milk.


----------



## TabbyTab

Im a hot mama


----------



## Eazi

I have a huge PENIS


----------



## peacelizard

People compliment me a lot on my beard and eyes


----------



## Renovation

I showed very good discipline to dedicate about 4-5 hours to working on a part of a project I was kind of dreading. Made very good progress and created an excellent first draft.


----------



## LolaViola

No one on the corner has swagga like me


----------



## peachypeach

You could've been great for someone Like you but you never made that bff. It's amazing the flow of Allah the credit to him. Don't even want to compliment myself. I'd love to feel the ocean and strangers, like God let me before.

Goodbye.


----------



## Neo1234

¡ <3 Myself


----------



## soctadin

Me to myself: "Man you're doing your home essay man. That's amazing! I know how much you struggel with it. I know how horrible it is to actually spend time on doing your homework...but here you are and doing it. I'm so proud of you!! If you do this more; then you won't have problems with the university. Keep it up! I believe in you! Keep it up! I know you can do it! Just go with it! Just practice. Practice makes perfect1 Just keep at it. I know you'll do it. You're awesome! You're the best! And even if you're not the smartest or the most handsome guy in the world. You're the best, the smartest and the most handsome mother*****er in the world to me!! KEEP - IT - UP! "


----------



## Skysie

I'm proud that I'm financially independent and am making my own way in this world.


----------



## akari

Even though I'm not the most successful I am kind to others and have a genuine interest in people. I guess I am a nice person inside.


----------



## brothersport

you got the majority of this week's assignments out the way. You're a bad motha *shut your mouth*


----------



## CWe

akari said:


> Even though I'm not the most successful I am kind to others and have a genuine interest in people. I guess I am a nice person inside.


You took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## akari

CWe said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth


It's good to know you're a nice person too 

Hm I can bake pretty well.


----------



## TabbyTab

you're talented and you will achieve your dreams beautiful.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I'm extremely hard working. Even though I don't see it, I bust my a** and I would like to think my drive and never give up attitude will get me a long way in enjoying my life which is my #1 goal.


----------



## SA go0n

I keeps a private jet.


----------



## Fairykins

I looked pretty cute today, even though I may not have felt it


----------



## Cyzygy

I didn't run over a bicyclist after he cut me off yesterday. Way to go!


----------



## Daisy24

Im starting university next year, moving away from all my friends and family. Even though it scares me I'm determined to make new friends!


----------



## Neo1234

I love the fact that I'm still breathing   I love my capabilities ,my confidence in doing anything I desire.


----------



## hazel22

I'm productive and persevering


----------



## Smiller0313

I'm super nice. Sometimes too nice....


----------



## Blake2point0

What a great thread...
I would say, above all, I'm grateful for my tenacity. Despite the hardships, I still choose the path with more resistance in order to better myself. Funny that it took the military to bring that out of me. Trying to self-improve in several different psychological areas _, at the same time dealing with a pretty good case of unmedicated adult ADD,_ has its challenges. :um


----------



## The Linux Guy

I try to be kind, gentle, patient, understanding, honest, friendly, complimentary and Sincere. I'm serious about Beliefs and always try to be respectful other people's beliefs.


----------



## grapesatmidnight

I'm really intelligent, analytical and funny.


----------



## Gus954

Im cool


----------



## momentsunset

I have a pretty nice butt


----------



## Neo1234

I am loved by lots


----------



## Phi1618

I think I'm caring. At least I'm often told so.


----------



## Anti89

i still haven't given up on myself, even though i've made so many mistakes and have fears.


----------



## imwiththedj

I let go easily


----------



## TabbyTab

I'm pretty nice looking


----------



## Kevin001

I have nothing nice to say about myself, all I see is a work in progress.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i am a loyal friend


----------



## Flora20

I like being helpful


----------



## sad vlad

I am the greatest guy in this empty room.

I have a good sense of humour. Sometimes...


----------



## SummerRae

I've got good taste in music. [email protected]$& everyone else's music.


----------



## TabbyTab

I'm a swag master queen


----------



## SwtSurrender

Mmmm I am such a beautiful sweet kind helpful loving caring person when I am on my meds<3. So full of life and wonder and love, ahhh, such a dream.


----------



## LolaViola

I make a mean grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Cmasch

Talked to people today, that's a plus for me! lmao


----------



## hipolito

I mean well


----------



## ILikeCats

I'm very passionate about my goals/dreams and I am a hella great singer.


----------



## Great Lord Master

Oh you sexy beast you

Who me?

Ohhbby!

Ohhyeah!

Ohhbby!

Ohhyeajjhhh!


----------



## borntodie19

I have to congratulate me for doing everything possible to improve my situation and do it myself, contrary to the views of my family who do not quite understand my 'probem' 'I know I have to stick with my thing =)


----------



## hipolito

ILikeCats said:


> I'm very passionate about my goals/dreams and I am a hella great singer.


siiiing for us!


----------



## rgln8

i am hot as ****.. if i was a woman i would be naked right in the moment when i see me hahaha


----------



## Shizuma

The other night I was weeping and crying my eyes out and and then I'm motivated again and I astonish myself the way I bounce back every time, even when I'm thinking that it is finally the end. I'm such a fighter.


----------



## ssonbb

Imagining I'm in front of myself >>> 

Hey gorgeous 
you are so kind :yes
intelligent :um 
you don't fall in love easily :clap
but when you fall in it, you fall hard :mum

i love you and I'll stay with you until the end

your sincere
ME


----------



## Mxx1

I've been able to do a lot of things i wasn't able to before


----------



## Ivy60

I'm an easy going person and get along with pretty much everyone.


----------



## JustThisGuy

My imagination is more powerful than any any dictionary or any spell book.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think I am kind and friendly to people here.


----------



## AllieG

Girl, girl, giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirl your eyebrows are on fleek!

....I am just kidding haha. But girl you are determined when you want to be so HUGE props to you for that! :clap


----------



## aGenericUsername

I'm determined :twisted (at least right now)


----------



## fictionz

I am awesome.
I am helpful, considerate, extremely patient to human beings.
Although... I am very impatient with technology hahaha


----------



## GangsterOfLove

There's sure as hell no one else like me!


----------



## ladyscuttle

I always manage to pick up the pieces despite how many times things have broken.


----------



## rdcapd

I never give up on those thing I want the most


----------



## FixMeNow

I'm a talented artist


----------



## Rove

I am very creative.
I am patiant.
I have people that love me very much (so I must do something right )
I have been told that i'm a great hugger


----------



## ShannonTheLittleOwl

I am kind to human beings, I am loyal and also a very good friend.
Oh, screw all that.
I've got nice boobs.


----------



## JustSmileZee

I managed to show my co workers im just as good as they are behind the counter. I got a lot of tips and compliments for my hard work. Iam loyal and kind, i will always be there for someone. I have been told to be ver polite, and i like that. Im taking SA one step at a time, in a "jogging pace"


----------



## LolaViola

I make a mean microwavable entrée


----------



## PsychoPoet

I was made to live in this world, and I am starting to live in it.


----------



## INFJCAT

I have increased my self discipline over the past few months and as a result of initiating self improvement techniques, I've improved my outlook on life.


----------



## joko

ShannonTheLittleOwl said:


> I am kind to human beings, I am loyal and also a very good friend.
> Oh, screw all that.
> I've got nice boobs.


Always a plus. :haha

Umm... I'm pretty good at chemistry I guess. And writing, when I can be bothered and feel strongly enough about something. So if things ever go downhill for me, I can probably make a living by cooking up some damn fine meth.


----------



## ShannonTheLittleOwl

joko said:


> Always a plus. :haha
> 
> Umm... I'm pretty good at chemistry I guess. And writing, when I can be bothered and feel strongly enough about something. So if things ever go downhill for me, I can probably make a living by cooking up some damn fine meth.


Call me when you decide to break bad.


----------



## joko

ShannonTheLittleOwl said:


> Call me when you decide to break bad.


You wanna be my Jesse?


----------



## ShannonTheLittleOwl

joko said:


> You wanna be my Jesse?


----------



## joko

ShannonTheLittleOwl said:


>


----------



## wrongguy

I am nice to animals


----------



## TheDigitalMan

I like to make other people feel better about themselves. I am intelligent and thoughtful. I have a pretty good sense of humor. I'm weird, which I consider a good thing. And I'm goddamned adorable.


----------



## INFJCAT

Going on a first date (out for coffee and chat) in an hour?


----------



## bragi

I'm a positive person and never depressed.


----------



## TabbyTab

I am pretty rad for a dad


----------



## INFJCAT

I socialized with many different people (both friends and professional level) every single day this past weekend. Only 1 rather awkward conversation but it was sorted out. I think I probably spent a good 25 hours in total combined this week in social settings.


----------



## Renovation

I woke up early and worked on the project. Good discipline!


----------



## hickorysmoked

I didn't give into temptation!


----------



## Renovation

I cleaned my room and the kitchen and took my vitamins.


----------



## Renovation

Paid bills


----------



## Renovation

Scheduled meeting


----------



## Renovation

Good job making/drinking a green smoothie (kale/spinach/ginger/blueberries). Very healthy!


----------



## Renovation

Having another green smoothie. Tastes so-so, but super healthy. Need to add apples to sweeten it up.


----------



## Renovation

Having a big salad for dinner and was patient with R. Washed and put away dishes. Kitchen is nice and clean. Also, washed my teeth after dinner. Don't usually do this. So good job!


----------



## Renovation

Good job:
1. Organizing meeting
2. Eating a very healthy salad for lunch
3. Making/drinking a great tasting green smoothie
4. Working through email
:clap


----------



## ShadowUser18

I have nice eyes =]


----------



## lifestandsstillhere

TheDigitalMan said:


> I like to make other people feel better about themselves. I am intelligent and thoughtful. I have a pretty good sense of humor. I'm weird, which I consider a good thing. And I'm goddamned adorable.


You calling yourself goddamned adorable is goddamned adorable.


----------



## lifestandsstillhere

I like the way my mind works. I'm creative, neurotic, and driven. I set lofty goals for myself and consume myself with them until I achieve them. 

I like the stories I write.


----------



## TheDigitalMan

lifestandsstillhere said:


> You calling yourself goddamned adorable is goddamned adorable.


Thanks.  Also, point proven! XD


----------



## Renovation

Only had one ounce of chocolate instead of the entire bar!


----------



## Renovation

Instead of binging on bread, I made a healthy soup with turkey broth, peas, spinach, and some healthy salad dressing to give it flavor. Tasty and the warm broth felt good.


----------



## Renovation

Almost gave in and had a fatty snack but held off. I'm going to lose 10 pounds and get lean!


----------



## wrongguy

I taught myself to play the guitar pretty well.


----------



## eveningbat

I could go out in a terrible weather today.


----------



## ilhamonsas

Compared to people who hate babies, I like some babies and I think they're fluffy and pinch-able.


----------



## TheLastShy

I am so hot.


----------



## Renovation

Lost 5 pounds by following a healthy diet


----------



## Renovation

Good job losing 4 pounds! :clap


----------



## integrated

I think that somewhere deep down I can be a nice person.


----------



## SummerRae

I am soooo fuxking cool 8)


----------



## Barentin

I am machine


----------



## rdrr

You are way too humble.


----------



## Fangirl96

I think i have really cool eyes. They're very light green, almost an icy colour in the right light and sometimes they look really yellow. They're weird and kind of intense, but they make me feel unique. I live in sweden where literally everyone has blue eyes so i'm pretty much a unicorn haha :b

Other than that...i guess i'm a very polite person. And very loyal to stuff and people i love.


----------



## JoeLadner

You might have crying in your sight or marks on your arms, but you are powerful. You’ve gotten through plenty of unpleasant moments, and you’ve handled to deal with different challenging circumstances. Another enhance to give yourself in the morning hours is that you are a powerful and able person who can deal with the most severe factors. I know from individual expertise how it’s challenging to remain powerful when factors go incorrect and no one considers in you or no one allows you. But I always emphasize myself that I’m a powerful lady and nothing can carry me down.


----------



## kivi

I am a very patient person.


----------



## Chieve

im a good, interesting person everyone would wanna know.......

(idk if thats true just trying to be positive here to make myself feel good)


----------



## Amyy

Well, I try to expose me more and this week I have one meeting and party, and next week sort of job interview...I'm scared but I keep thinking positive. 

It's a morning so I didn't do much today yet, but what I did for sure is I DIDN'T GIVE UP. I try to fight with my social anxiety and many other problems since years and I still didn't give up that makes me kind of proud of myself even if I fail.


----------



## Renovation

Good job taking care of myself


----------



## wrongguy

Good job getting Through the Benzo withdrawals


----------



## jakester13

You made it through another tough day. Carry on champ


----------



## Renovation

Way to be more compassionate by not beating yourself up and labeling yourself as inferior simply because you're feeling ill.


----------



## Smallfry

I finally called the sky people about my crappy internet speed and I think I'm over paying for my tv and internet service. They could not give me a better deal so I told them I'm going somewhere else. I did well not to hang up on them after being put on hold for 15 minutes!


----------



## CaffeineAddict

Just a week away from finishing the college school year off. I made a pact/promise to myself back in June 2013 that I'd go back to college in 2014 (after having accomplished NOTHING since 2009) with a clearer, healthier mindset. Well, when August 2014 rolled around, the clearer and healthier mindset wasn't exactly there, but I forced myself to sign up for classes (public speaking being one of them), and now the first year is nearly a wrap. I can't believe I did it. The saying, "You have to get comfortable with being uncomfortable to succeed" is so dang true. I documented a bit of my first semester back in a thread that I made.


----------



## vsaxena

It's big, it's beautiful and it's 100 percent real. (felt like being goofy)


----------



## Wylini

You're a fun person to be around.


----------



## Imbored21

I'm half white.


----------



## wrongguy

Good job keeping up with the CBT. And way to go with the guitar playing.


----------



## Fuzzycoffeecup

I'm good at hiking.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm good at screwing up my life


----------



## Whatev

I'm good at devouring brownies.


----------



## calichick

I rarely do this on here anymore, but I feel so sexy sometimes.

Especially when I blow out my hair and I'm having a good skin day, and I'm wearing a short little summer outfit, revealing my skin, I feel so confident. 

I'm tall, I've got thick long hair nearly down to my waist now, tinted with golden highlights, I have big brown eyes framed by dark lashes and brows, my skin tone is an olive hue that I rarely see in others, my waistline is nonexistent (size 2ish, tiny tiny) but my a** is huge in proportion since I work out 5-6 times a week which keeps it high and my thighs tight.

love thyself and let love unto you
Love yourself. Embrace yourself. Make different be amazing.


----------



## wrongguy

I'm pretty good at playing the guitar and sharing what I have. Oh and I'm trustworthy. I've had people give me their financial info, house keys, car keys, etc. cuz they know I'm not gonna mess them over and I never have.


----------



## Kanzi

My true self, although maybe not acceptable to any other human, will be acceptable to some dogs, horses, dolphins, octopuses, and other sentient creatures.


----------



## Carlfrukt

My socially anxious cat thinks I'm the only safe and trustworthy person in Universe. This despite the fact that others treat her nicely too. There must be something special about me.


----------



## Yuno Gasai

I consider myself to be a strong willed person.


----------



## missanxsoc

I went to the dog park with my brother today, and I talked to some people! I told myself to just say something. It wasn't a big accomplishment but I guess it's something positive that happened.. I usually wouldn't try to talk to someone or ask a question.


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA

I can do anything I set my mind to. I have yet to find a reasonable challenge too hard.


----------



## meepie

Tomorrow you are going to be a new person. You will clean your room and everything around you. You're a bright,motivated individual. You are going to be successful. Don't worry :hug


----------



## LolaViola

My nails are pretty. Nice nail polish color.


----------



## alovelymystery

I am strong, I remain hopeful even though SA has caused many disruptions in my life. I handle things with grace and style. My heart is huge, I make room for a lot of people. I help, teach, reach out, and welcome. -CC


----------



## Astrofreak6

In every situation, I have the best interest of everyone in mind!


----------



## wrongguy

That was nice of me to help a couple people yesterday


----------



## srschirm

I'm very polite to the customers in the store. I like the way I comport myself.


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91

ive got three.. cos im such a modest guy ;P (four if you take that joke seriously) i finally quit weed, a mundane achievement, but its very hard to deal with social anxiety when thats your vent. i always give to the homeless and buy big issues even though they never get read. and if im eating, and i walk past a pigoen, the pigoen eats aswell haha


----------



## wrongguy

I got through another day. It was hard but I got through it and maybe made a little bit of progress.


----------



## Perkins

My skin's really soft like silk.

As for something less superficial, I am definitely stronger than most people realize.


----------



## TheDoubtfulGuest

I'm stronger than I thought.


----------



## Quirky

I persevere more in life than I give myself credit for. The fact that I'm even trying to obtain a TEFL certification and attempting to overcome my social anxiety by going into teaching is unusually brave of me.


----------



## Pike Queen

I spent most of the day depressed, but decided this evening for some reason to turn over a new leaf and be happy/content.

Good for me. xD


----------



## wrongguy

I did a lot of CBT work today


----------



## SwtSurrender

Hey there good lookin'


----------



## srschirm

I'm making small improvements every day.


----------



## loudpipes

I try and maintain a positive attitude and be grateful for all the blessings I have in life. Plus I'm cute lol


----------



## gopherinferno

I'm funny as hell and people who don't understand me don't take away from the legitimacy and value of that quality.


----------



## meepie

gopherinferno said:


> I'm funny as hell and people who don't understand me don't take away from the legitimacy and value of that quality.


Work it girl 

I think I give pretty good advice (most of the time).


----------



## ladyscuttle

I'm finally getting them squat gainnzzz... ::bro moment::


----------



## Renovation

Good job forcing myself to get out of the house


----------



## Surly Wurly

I bought the right butter


----------



## Yuno Gasai

I think I'm kind, fair, passionate, and sincere person.


----------



## Mxx1

Today was a hard day for me, but i managed to get through it without much problems.


----------



## TabbyTab

I'm amazing


----------



## GGTFM

I'm a cute little b----.


----------



## Sabreena

I have nice skin.


----------



## Willtochange99

I can be funny and I am very free spirited.


----------



## Emily23pg

I love unconditionally... also I have really soft boobs


----------



## Themis

Nice going, Pixie Poof, you've held down a job for the last 8 months that requires leaving the house and public transportation.


----------



## Entrensik

Well i havnt killed myself yet. Im very proud of myself for that


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Lately my hair is looking awesome.


----------



## kivi

I can easily isolate myself from life. I like this but most of the time I feel like I am living in a dream because of that.


----------



## gopherinferno

you're funny and a great cook and your face is still super cute and your boobs are a national treasure


----------



## rhea18

I didn't cry today !


----------



## AffinityWing

I'm cute, can lay some sick memes, and am very soft + pettable.


----------



## UniqueUserName

Good job on that workout today you sexy SOB :clap


----------



## Iwannabemyself

My flaws can be the good stuff too.. Eg. being quiet, calm and collected, polite. If everyone in this world was extroverted and loud.... then OH BOY!


----------



## Iwannabemoresocial

Good job, congratz with your 153kg deadlift


----------



## SaladDays

Im mostly a good person...and I dont look all that bad


----------



## Cmasch

Good job staying positive lately I guess haha.


----------



## Blushy

I have a nice butt.


----------



## Blushy

Seriously though.

I'm really proud of my progress over the last two years. I went from unemployed hermit that couldn't go a day without having a panic attack to working in a management position. I'll maybe have a panic attack every few months. Oh and I also finally got my license at 26. I'm pretty damn proud of that.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm stronger than I think.


----------



## Hamster

Today I sent out a couple job applications and I messaged someone.
As a compliment to myself, I am great at observing things. Recently, I've learned that I'm also great at not giving up on my dreams.


----------



## giddytothemoon

I woke up and went to wor today. Good job!


----------



## 9JoeJoe

I always make sure to have good hygiene when I'm outdoors!!


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave

I have a really nice looking tan. I guess that's cool


----------



## undertakerfreak1127

I'm a good drummer, I have a successful YouTube channel, I can give a hell of a "pep talk"


----------



## RaeWolf

My eyes are my best feature, I guess.


----------



## Ntln

Oops, I posted something here meant for another thread, if you saw it then please ignore it!

Umm, quick, a response to this thread, uhhh, well I'm honest, I guess? Also I'm in relatively decent shape :um.


----------



## IMSAI 8080

I'm getting a lot better at approaching women. Maybe I won't be a hermit the rest of my life.


----------



## REPO

Im a very compassionate person but i realize some people take advantage of that, in spite of them i will still stay a humble son of the infinite.


----------



## Sco

I'm getting a job and I'm not too stressed like I used to be over it, I want to be calm and try my best, though I'm a little scared.

I'm shy at first, but when I manage to speak to people I succeed to make them laugh, that makes me smile .


----------



## Theresa Ann

I'm a good listener & sister I'd like to think :smile2:


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

I have two working eyes, ears, legs and arms.


----------



## CWe

You're a punk


----------



## momentsunset

My nails are purdy.


----------



## rockfest7822

you make one MEAN spaghetti. Gosh I'm hungry.


----------



## SociallyAwkwardNotStuckUp

I am good enough. I am capable. I am important. I am worthy. I am loved. And I am not alone.


----------



## Orbiter

I don't even know.
I'm so awesome that I can't decide which trait of me is the best.
Oh wait, I got it: my sarcasm.


----------



## desartamiu

I look ****in' cool.

... and yes, I have been listening to Adore Delano


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

I think I'm a caring person. I care a lot more about the needs of those I care about more than my own, so much that I'm at risk of being a people pleaser.

I speak and write in English a lot better than in my native language (dunno if this could be counted as a compliment)


----------



## Str

Well, at least you're trying.


----------



## Orbiter

hnstlylonelyaf said:


> I think I'm a caring person. I care a lot more about the needs of those I care about more than my own, so much that I'm at risk of being a people pleaser.
> 
> I speak and write in English a lot better than in my native language (dunno if this could be counted as a compliment)


Did you maybe mostly grew up in an english country?
I can speak much better german than greek, because I was born in Germany and grew up here as well.
I even got a slight accent going on when I speak in greek, that's how "severe" it is. lol


----------



## Search

9KG/20lbs Looking Good Davy Boy!!!


----------



## meepie

I can take care of myself.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah

I'm a better person than anyone I ever knew. It sounds narcissistic. Unfortunately most people are idiots and scum. And it's true. Some of the males I met may have been better people than me. Not sure. As for the rest they really were pretty low. Truth be told. So there ya go. I had to edit this because I felt it sounded narcissistic. However, it's not. I've met a lot of people and spent time with a lot of people and they were all fake and selfish and did some horrible things to other people. They did things I would NEVER do in my life. I'm sure I make mistakes of my own I however feel that none of these people were good people and I do feel that I am better than them in those ways. On the whole I know that I am....


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Kick butt workout today. Keep it up.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

Orbiter said:


> Did you maybe mostly grew up in an english country?
> I can speak much better german than greek, because I was born in Germany and grew up here as well.
> I even got a slight accent going on when I speak in greek, that's how "severe" it is. lol


Wait are you German or Greek? And to answer your question, no I actually didn't, I stayed in my home country for the better part of my life and growing up from the age of 5 I used to watch English shows and movies and read English books all the time. I still can speak my native language fluently but whenever I speak to someone about something like the news or politics it's usually a mixture of English and my native language


----------



## Orbiter

hnstlylonelyaf said:


> Wait are you German or Greek? And to answer your question, no I actually didn't, I stayed in my home country for the better part of my life and growing up from the age of 5 I used to watch English shows and movies and read English books all the time. I still can speak my native language fluently but whenever I speak to someone about something like the news or politics it's usually a mixture of English and my native language


Ethnically Greek, both parents.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

I'm actually a very trustworthy and reliable friend. Can't say that about myself overall as a person, but my friends and family can trust and rely on me. I'll always be there when the people I care about are in trouble.


----------



## odetoanoddity

I congratulate myself on leaving the house and going out, even though I didn't really want to. My hair today also looks good too ^^


----------



## Wanderlust89

I'm proud of pushing myself to do whatever it takes to create the life I want. I'm getting there, slowly but surely.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

I'm artistic.kind.sweet.fun. And awesome &#55357;&#56902;

Gooooo meee!!!! &#55357;&#56835;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CookieCrumble

I'm very creative and curious.


----------



## vsaxena

Ohhhhhh, baby, take me here and now! (lol)


----------



## Orbiter

I'm actually weaker than I think I am.
Oh wait sorry, allright next try:
I'm very good at... **** there isn't anything... :|


----------



## dune87

I'm stubborn like a mule when I want things to work exactly the way I want them to


----------



## Akuba

I'm intelligent, well-mannered, and helpful.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Lost some weight lately, gotta keep it up.


----------



## Hopendreamer111

I've never given up on life. Even when things are at their absolute worst I'm still here hoping for the best and trying my hardest to get better.


----------



## rosecolored

you've grown a lot.


----------



## Telliblah

Good job getting outta bed.


----------



## paperw1ngs

I've finally made a turn for the better


----------



## TheOriginalDoll

I am friendly
I am open-minded
I am caring, mostly
I achieved a lot of little goals this year, that I had never imagined possible a few years ago... Even though I don't feel like I've changed in my mind, it's still pretty amazing that I did them. Woo!
I'm creative, sort of
I'm not as dumb as I appear...!
I get through.


----------



## Prince Adrian

I'm proud of myself for being braver and braver expressing my true self, breaking countless masks & mirrors that's been aggressively suppressing my true feelings/natural reactions - 'good' or *'bad'*.

I'm proud of myself going towards the path I'm very sure true for me almost without external validations.

I'm proud of me taking steps that many wouldn't consider a possibility, as my commitment to my personal value: mystery of the unknown. And I'm glad now signs & intuitive reassurance are showing up again.

I'm proud of myself for having endured this "journey to the center of the earth" - journey to my core self. For years facing & accepting DREADFULLY SCARY emotions & their judgements, sitting with them and *looking at them in the eyes!* Breaching layer by layer. And I've been doing it all alone.. (with lots of clues from virtual-indirect 'mentors' out there though). And here I'm still sane, even feeling better because now the storms are much more understood.

I'm proud of me finally get my core issue among the complex entanglements.

Just realized when I look back I've gone so far, almost lost everything, but here I am now still holding the light of hope: intuitive knowing that I'm on the right track anyway despite the airplane was crashed, stranded, that I must abandon my 'identity' to get to know who I REALLY am. That whatever happens, I'm not broken.

Happy getting-lost to me http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Akuba

I am becoming more of a social person

Tough, but I've got the potential to getting a date.


----------



## SusanStorm

I like that I always try to see the good in people, I like that I'm emphatic,I like that I have a great imagination and I've never given myself a lot of credit for it,but I've never given up on myself,I always try,I am strong and I've managed pretty good considering that I've had severe anxiety issues since I was very young.

I struggle more with complimenting my looks. I've never had confidence when it comes to my looks. I don't think that I am ugly,but I'm not pretty either. Anyways,I like my eyes,my long legs,my hair,my lips and my height.


----------



## Subatomic

I am a very kind and patient person.


----------



## Charmeleon

Wow @RadnessaurousRex you are so nice and friendly and totally not a mean ***hole and moody prick


----------



## Kevin001

Your haircut looks nice.


----------



## Andre

Orbiter said:


> I'm actually weaker than I think I am.
> Oh wait sorry, allright next try:
> I'm very good at... **** there isn't anything... :|


You're good at learning about yourself. :smile2: Now you're just as strong as you are.


----------



## sheepishgirl

I am a pretty, smart, kind, friendly, desirable, and quirky girl. People generally enjoy my company, the ones I talk to, anyway.


----------



## Orbiter

Rufus said:


> You're good at learning about yourself. :smile2: Now you're just as strong as you are.


Hey, I'm the sarcasm veteran here, pardner.


----------



## Mik3

I am kind.


----------



## Telliblah

You're so good at wanting to do things!


----------



## MelloJoy

I am compassionate. I've have already been outside my house today!!


----------



## Andre

Orbiter said:


> Hey, I'm the sarcasm veteran here, pardner.


I wasn't being sarcastic. I was pointing out a positive based on what you said.


----------



## nothing else

Merry Christmas to all soon


----------



## Orbiter

Rufus said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic. I was pointing out a positive based on what you said.


Ok, and now please tell me what you really meant.


----------



## TurningPoint

Even in my current state of mind, I'm still hopeful.


----------



## makavelithedon

I am patient


----------



## Tsuba11

I am strong in creativity, wisdom, and passion.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

I don't suck as much as I used to.


----------



## Andre

Orbiter said:


> Ok, and now please tell me what you really meant.


You said you found out you're weaker than you thought so I pointed out the positive in that, even if you were just joking. Just trying to brighten your spirit. :smile2:

Now I'm gonna compliment myself and say I'm a real good guy.


----------



## Orbiter

Rufus said:


> You said you found out you're weaker than you thought so I pointed out the positive in that, even if you were just joking. Just trying to brighten your spirit. :smile2:
> 
> Now I'm gonna compliment myself and say I'm a real good guy.


Oh, well thank you very much. Take care.


----------



## Andre

Orbiter said:


> Oh, well thank you very much. Take care.


Thanks! You too.


----------



## UnusualSuspect




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## rosepeony

I find myself trying to look at the outside of the box, more and more each day. It helps me to think more rationally.


----------



## pinkkawaii

I'm a kind hearted person


----------



## JacobManHardt

Great idea.


----------



## Kevin001

You're smarter than you think.


----------



## millenniumman75

Listen, everyone here
This coming year's gonna be my year

I'm as bad as they come
I'm the two to no one
I've got looks
I've got brains
And I'm breaking these chains!

Make some room now
Dig what you see
Success is mine
I've got the key

I'm Makin' It
This time in life
I'm takin' it
no more
no more 
Fakin' it
This time in life 
I'm makin it!!!

:lol


----------



## Lilsleepy

2016 is the year for the rise of the introverts!!!! I lost all my money 4500$ first week of my 1 month vacation Dec 15. Now I'm still in the process... staying positive, smile thru the bullsht like Tupac said. I'm broke... I'm staying calm and believing positivity will help. Anyone want to be my friend? I want to Kickstart my Tshirt biz.


----------



## Lilsleepy

I'm so logical, no one wants to have a spiritual convo with me, I'm that good


----------



## The Linux Guy

millenniumman75 said:


> Listen, everyone here
> This coming year's gonna be my year
> 
> I'm as bad as they come
> I'm the two to no one
> I've got looks
> I've got brains
> And I'm breaking these chains!
> 
> Make some room now
> Dig what you see
> Success is mine
> I've got the key
> 
> I'm Makin' It
> This time in life
> I'm takin' it
> no more
> no more
> Fakin' it
> This time in life
> I'm makin it!!!
> 
> :lol


Poetry John? :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Poetry John? :lol


Lyrics


----------



## hevydevy

Even though it makes you cringe inside, you said good morning to a majority of the people you passed by this morning!


----------



## EvonneEzell

I'm very nurturing to people.


----------



## Cardboard Box

Sometimes I will have a boost of confidence and narcissism.


----------



## Marre

I've kept my resolution to stop drinking soda. I'm eating healthy and going to the gym every other day, even when I'm tired and don't feel like it. 

I went out on a date with a girl which is something I haven't really done before, in a formal way. I didn't feel a super strong connection but I was friendly, chatty and had a nice time. It was great social training for me. Finally being able to see myself with someone other than my ex, and I'm going out with another girl next week. 

Today I responded and chatted to a blind girl at the gym when she started talking out in the open. She was big and didn't have a great look, and I'm sure a lot of people diss her when she tries to talk with them. I'd like to think I made her day a bit better by talking to her. 

I'm taking care of myself, my apartment, and I'm working on being more social and meeting new people. I feel..content. I'm proud of myself. Keep it up, Marre.


----------



## imskyhiii

Compliment myself? I got a pretty nice *** i guess lol


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I kinda look better with a little facial hair.


----------



## slyfox

I've been doing good lately on exercise. Just need to improve at eating healthier as well


----------



## PorcupineTree

I've been running pretty regularly and being a lot more productive.


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats on not freaking out today.


----------



## Violet Romantic

*I have beautiful skin.*


----------



## Chinesefood25

I have a yummy head.


----------



## slyfox

I did a good thing today. I was looking at jars of olives in the store and noticed one had the glass chipped on the inside(no idea how). I of course didn't buy it, but didn't think and left it on the shelf. After I already was checking out, I realized if there was a piece of glass on the inside someone could get hurt. So after I took my groceries to the car, I walked all the way back in and found the jar. I then took it to an employee and told them the glass was chipped on the inside. 

I sorta got rewarded right after, because before I left I heard they were having a demonstration and giving out free paring knives to anyone who watched it.


----------



## Crisigv

Gotta admit, I'm pretty good at hurting people's feelings.


----------



## Chinesefood25

I went out more often.


----------



## DerrickOdea

I am looking cool...


----------



## smeeble

I'm very observant, curious, and my hair looks great today :grin2:


----------



## EchoIX

I love my sense of humor, even if few people get it. I'm just glad I have the capacity to laugh at the things I laugh at.


----------



## smeeble

My face has cleared up tremendously in the last couple of months and I have wonderful cheekbones


----------



## theotherone

I'm caring.


----------



## Maverick34

I'm proud of the person I have become & continue to become. Not that I was bad, but every normal guy can be misbehaved, selfish, cocky & think they're better than others. I was young & foolish but life sure teaches us the lesson/s we're supposed to learn. God Bless


----------



## poisongenius

My apparance is not so bad now that most of my ugly acnes are gone
My writing is a little above average - I can write the most beautiful stories if I try my best and have enough time. I also gained several small writing prizes/awards in the past
I can be really creative if I open my mind and freely expand my thinking. I used to write the plot for a play in my class (for a group of mine) and the play was respectively successful. The teacher even gave us plus points partly because of the plot I have written.
Although I am normally afraid to talk, my skills in presentations at classes are surprisingly sufficient - which means no stuttering, no noticeable awkwardness or avoiding eye-contact. For a person like me, that is enough.


----------



## meepie

I've made a lot of self-growth over the past 2 years in confidence. I've become more resilient and practiced in the art of not giving a **** about the opinions of strangers or acquaintances. Slowly easing out of the role of a people pleaser into the role of a self-assured person who only cares about the opinion of the few people closest to her.


----------



## Kevin001

Look at how far you've come, you should be so proud of yourself. You're so brave.


----------



## TAruba

In my darkest hours I kept hope and stayed living. I was patient and resilient to the damage that hit me. I stuck it out until I find my path to freedom from the shackles of agoraphobia. I began to believe that people actually do love me, and That I am able to contribute socially in a positive manner with people.

Today dropped of a gift for a woman I'm seeing. She is sick so I didn't get to see her, I expected her to be working anyways, I wanted her to find a nice gift from me when she got home. Anyways, only her roommate was home, so I talked to her for a while then returned to work. 

I guess today I'm proud of myself for getting a ton of work done at home and for having the confidence to go after the lady I like even though I am anxious.


----------



## TryingMara

I looked ok today.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm good at screwing up and being a loser. I guess that's the thing I'm good at, I was always wondering if I would figure it out.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Fantas Eyes said:


> I am a very forgiving, understanding person.


Being forgiving is a very beautiful trait to have  
My brother is the same way. Its amazing.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

As for me, 

I'm kind, funny, artistic , type B personality..go with the flow type person.

I really couldn't imagine hating myself, that's a really heavy burden to care in your heart.


----------



## Chelsalina

My boobs are boobtastic and they don't hurt when I run


----------



## 1Pet57

This is really hard for me. I'm great at understanding where people are coming from and seeing things from multiple perspectives.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Im insightful, can read others well, compassionate and pretty courageous for someone with SAD.


----------



## Alcadaeus

You can do this. Don't give up. Spread your wings and hover dance your way across the deep blue sea towards the land of endless rewards. Haha what am I saying. Weeeee


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I absorb punishment rather well.


----------



## flyingMint

I care a lot, even when people don't care for me. I can't help it. Everybody needs to be loved.


----------



## ryliespring

My hair is really pretty and I love my big eyes and thick legs; I love how short I am. I'm also becoming more and more disciplined and I'm getting really good at guitar because of it!


----------



## Kevin001

You have been thinking more positive as of late, congrats.


----------



## Pips

I finally was able to muster enough confidence to apply to two different places for jobs. I hope I'll at least be called for an interview.


----------



## elitebutterfly

I'm good at erasing people.


----------



## funnylittletoad

I'm a very gentle and kind person who attracts other weirdos, sensitive people, artsy types, and sometimes lesbians, which is fine by me.


----------



## Venompoo

Not matter how sad or anxious or awkward I feel, I never let it stop me from achieving a goal that I've visualised.


----------



## theshyone92

My SA has improved dramatically recently and I'm starting to see what I'm like without SA. One thing I've found out is that I'm actually a really good actress. I was terrified of auditioning for a play and almost chickened out, but I forced myself to do it anyway. I was so nervous. Lo and behold, I got a part in the play and found out that I'm a natural. I think this was one of my first steps towards real recovery.


----------



## smeeble

I have morals


----------



## 629753

flyingMint said:


> I care a lot, even when people don't care for me. I can't help it. Everybody needs to be loved.


Thats bad.

But i also do the same.


----------



## TheGuardian

Why is it that i find this hard to do? I feel uncomfortable complimenting myself lol 

I guess i could say i'm semi proud of myself for meeting my old best friend for breakfast after not seeing her for 10 years, it was a disappointing experience but at least i did it. Also i finally drove downtown for a dentist visit by myself, i've never driven downtown before. I was nervous as **** lol! Now i don't want to do that again but at least i did it.


----------



## 629753

we da best


----------



## Kevin001

You didn't realize you were that strong did you? Keep up the good work.


----------



## AFoundLady

I am a good person and my greatest asset is my values, morals and aspirations in life. Do good and you get good.


----------



## catssarelife

Even though I'm not where I want to be, I'm making progress and haven't given up.


----------



## Bizarre

I am a very nice person.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm honest and I try to be understanding. I outreach to people. Even though nobody wants anything to do with me.


----------



## BAC

My perseverance is very strong. It's my best quality, and even if I'm feeling down about everything else in my life, I know that I will always be proud of my ability to never give up. I will fight until the end for what I want, and I will always believe in myself.


----------



## Lensa

I'm one bad *** *****. I'm fun , I'm cute , I am everything.


----------



## elise92

I survived my 3 day internship at a hospital (I study physiotherapy). I felt like I did good - I asked questions, I even helped with the patients etc. I stepped a little outside my comfortzone and it was a bit uncomfortable but I feel great about it.


----------



## meepie

I can cook a great egg.


----------



## naes

I'm a sexy beast, and also humble, jk lol. xD


----------



## naes

meepie said:


> I can cook a great egg.


I like eggs O.O..


----------



## naes

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I'm honest and I try to be understanding. I outreach to people. Even though nobody wants anything to do with me.


Manhug :hug


----------



## Crisigv

I'm good at making myself cry, for no stinking reason.


----------



## SAgirl

I am really proud of you. I remember just a few months ago when you had given up on yourself and self care became really difficult. Look at how much you have started to take care of your dental hygiene. Wow! Your strength and reliciency amazes me every day. Keep holding on! Love ya. xxx


----------



## pied vert

I picked up the fork that _she_ dropped on the floor, and went up to return it and get her a new one, without making a mention about it. She took it from me, noticed my effort, and said "Thanks"
It made me proud of myself.


----------



## Repix

You're amazing and a cool friend yo!

THANKS! ^^


----------



## Andre

I bear water, light, air and fire.


----------



## meepie

naes said:


> I like eggs O.O..


They're the best. Hard-boiled yo


----------



## Andras96

Most likely every single person in this thread is a better person than I am. There. I complimented everyone BUT me.


----------



## meepie

Andras96 said:


> Most likely every single person in this thread is a better person than I am. There. I complimented everyone BUT me.


No you're better than me. Better at giving compliments.


----------



## naes

meepie said:


> They're the best. Hard-boiled yo


They are! They are healthy and tasty plus it's not like anything was killed to make it so I can be guilt free eating them


----------



## mdw9124

Compliment myself? I guess I like the way I - uh - I don't know. I guess I like hair? Kind of. 

Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustThisGuy

I like how I'm able to get drunk, spill beer on the keyboard of my laptop, kill it, and resurrect it within 5 hours like a boss.


----------



## aragog

- You're incredibly hard-working and dedicated. You put more effort into your work than anyone else you know, and it's going to take you places someday. Stay strong!

- Aw, thanks


----------



## StephCurry

I have the deadliest jumpshot mankind has ever witnessed.


----------



## Mithun

My haircut looks damn good!


----------



## Kevin001

You didn't give up, congrats.


----------



## Gregory House

Had a dream I was king, woke up, still a king.


----------



## calichick

I love my eyes, I love having light eyes/contrasted with tan skin and the shape of my eyes and my lashes. I love eyes.

I love guys with beautiful eyes..

All different colors, shapes, but the most expressive ones are the sexiest...I think just looking into a guy with amazing eyes is stronger than a lot of feelings you could ever experience in this world..I live for those moments*.**

yay for pretty eyes
*


----------



## TranquilityLane

I never killed a human in my life even though some would deserve it, like two people I encountered today at the store.

*FBI paying a special amount of attention now*
Hello feds!


----------



## Vlk

Well done for cycling for 30 minutes today (despite hating cycling)!


----------



## Gregory House

I'm pretty ****in' awesome.


----------



## Vlk

I went to the science museum despite coming off anti-anxiety meds and being extremely drowsy.


----------



## okgoodbye

"You're good at drawing and your German isn't so bad."
"Thank you."


----------



## Vlk

Well done for realizing there is more to you when your mother keeps mentioning your weight.


----------



## AFoundLady

You are a beautifully fragile person with a lot of potential in life. You will go to the final point of your ambitions. _I_ am indestructible.


----------



## Euripides

Well friend, you still exist. that's strange. but okay, nice. let's see where this road leads to, huh. Mkay.


----------



## MichaelSmith

You are so kind, and you have a great future!


----------



## Kevin001

You're getting over your text anxiety, congrats.


----------



## Vlk

Congratulations on learning how to make pasta.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I ain't much but at least I have God.


----------



## Vlk

Well done on having the courage to inquire about an internship: seems it worked out!


----------



## Cereal Killer

Damn you're sexy!


----------



## alienjunkie

i can cry more than 6 times a day im sorry for everyone who isnt me!!!!


----------



## Cereal Killer

God you're beautiful


----------



## Vlk

Yay for getting the internship!


----------



## AFoundLady

I'm proud of you for being so strong and wise.


----------



## Kevin001

You're taking so many risks and facing fears, I'm proud of you.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Congrats on attending tonight's support group. It's been just over two years and you wanted to run away after the first few meetings but you toughed it out.


----------



## Call me Squirrel

You are awesome just the way you are! I am proud of you


----------



## zubie

I went through a hard day where I was vulnerable in a bad way in front of my family. I realized I did not like what I did. But I was able to just stop from there, and accept that I made a mistake and move on without endlessly getting more and more upset over it. I still don't feel great about it, but I think I handled it in a mature fashion.


----------



## Andras96

I stopped taking my anxiety medicine for the last few days! 

Seeing as I never have anywhere to go or anyone to meet...


----------



## CptHello

You've really been putting yourself out there lately and talking to and meeting a lot of new people. You're awesome, keep it up! :grin2:


----------



## MasticatorOG

Hey there, you sweet pea 😘. Haha. I'm just hitting on myself. Close enough. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainy Cakes

Oh look I didn't mess up today and I had fun! A big change of pace from always feeling down.


----------



## Kevin001

You're so strong. You've been working these 8hr shifts when just a year ago you didn't even think you could survive 4hrs.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Yea, you are basically killing yourself now. You train 3 days a week, and live every day with sore muscles and bones. You try to study 10 hours a day, and you almost never comfort yourself with anything when it comes to food. You stick to healthy foods. Other than that, you live alone and have to do everything yourself. 

You do get tired, and sad, but at the end of the day, you never give up. 

I am so proud of you.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Hey you might have made a new friend today, even without speaking much...did u how many times he laughed with you dude?! He wants to hang out and do some fun stuff with you...good job kid, you've are irl right now


----------



## Kevin001

You helped a lot of people today, that was nice of you.


----------



## The Library of Emma

You got laundry going in the washer tonight instead of putting it off until last minute. i'm impressed.


----------



## The Library of Emma

you got up this morning and got your exercise done. good for you.


----------



## May19

You're beautiful and no one can tell you otherwise. Some people are just " " mhm that's right, there's not even a word to describe them. They take you for granted, and they don't realize all the things you do for them and all the love you give to them. You're a wonderful soul. Always willing to help others out, and almost always putting others first before your own needs unless of course, you're emotional health comes into play. You're funny. You're awkward, but that's okay. That's what makes you adorable. 

Now excuse me while I go cringe in the corner at this lol


----------



## herk

even if im still pretty awkward, i really have come a long way with being able to meet new people


----------



## Crisigv

I am damn good at building Ikea furniture. It's nice not to need to rely on anyone, considering my whole house will probably be furnished from if I eventually move out, lol.


----------



## MasticatorOG

I didn't give up even when depression and anxiety tried to tempt me. This is the person I am becoming and it's gonna be good. I'm gonna be great. 😏

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mik3

I'm funny probably


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Man, it's hard not to put something sarcastic here. "sigh"

Some consider me helpful.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence

Despite having few friends, you are actually a pretty happy human being


----------



## CalvinCandie

You are finally trying to become an adult and offer help to your grandmother when she needs it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CalvinCandie

You went from playing video games and watching Netflix, to working a job that requires you to stay outside all day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlowerLover

My favorite thing about myself is my brain. According to my brain. ;P


----------



## Kevin001

You've been really putting yourself out there as of late, you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## wiZZ

You've lost 21 pounds in 3 weeks and have ate clean for 3 weeks aswell, good job.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I know I don't have everything in the world but I still have a lot going for me. A family that loves me, a roof over my head, a great country that I live in.

I know I struggle with girls but someday I am going to be succesful with women! I just have to learn to take rejection better, but someday I will!


----------



## Hope93

Good job on phoning all those places on the same day! I have lots of empathy for people, and I am a good listener, I like listening to others and giving advice. I also love being around children, I have a degree in childcare but I am thinking to get a career change, and do a masters in Counselling and Psychotherapy. I have always been the shy kid at school everyone underestimated, but I went through a hell of a lot of things many of my classmates wouldn t have had been able to face, and when I look back at all of that, I wonder where the hell did I get all that strength? And thats what I believe makes me a strong person. I am also very patient, and kind.:smile2:


----------



## Jhaimcee

I'm ****ing awesome.

I believe doing this will eventually lead me to believe it. 

Also, i am ****ing awesome.


----------



## daDaniel

Even though I have many problems like ocd and social anxiety I never let my wild emotions stop me from following my passion. I am so determined to achieve my goals that not even mental illness can stop me.


----------



## meltedcheese

I am starting to believe that I am a beautiful person, inside and out. I have always believed that I am terrible and no one would ever like me.... When you're quiet people will fill in the blanks with their own personal interpretation of you. Show them kindness and always be patient and friendly. If they continue to believe rumours about you, don't let it get to your head. Just keep going )


----------



## Were

"God likes me
I am the best"


----------



## peace_love

I am pretty. I know its vain, but thats the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Avolition

Lately I am noticing from myself more indiffirence to others; their opinions about me, each other, their own status in life, their problems, world problems, all problems except which affect myself are becoming irrelevant. I used to be too sensitive, until I woke up and realized that sensitivity will never be reciprocated and is destructive to myself. 

I compliment myself for maturing.


----------



## Gateau Gato

You did a really good job overcoming your fear and meeting your supervisor at the Archaeology Repository today. It was nerve wracking and intimidating, and the job will take a lot of work, but it's good that you put yourself out there like that.


----------



## Lyddie

I managed to follow through with going for a morning run, even though my anxiety makes it hard, Still did it.  

Reading through this thread made me actually feel really happy and proud of everyone. <3


----------



## ljubo

I really want to but there is nothing good with me.


----------



## blue53669

I'm with ljubo, even though I want to it's really hard. I pretty much hate everything about myself. But this morning I saw a pic of my BFF from high school on her 40th bday party and she looked great and I automatically went into my normal negative thoughts of how I wished I looked like that etc... but then I stopped and decided instead to focus on being happy for my friend and congratulating her instead of comparing or dwelling on negativity toward myself. So the compliment is that I took a baby step and I am trying to work on positive thinking.


----------



## Abhorsen

Suddenly, deep down in my core, I no longer feel like I'm flawed and "wrong". 
I am good, beautiful, kind and clever and I can do anything! If I beat this thing I'll be able to move mountains.


----------



## Kevin001

You're so brave.....you really are.


----------



## vela

I'm kind, compassionate, and truly care about others. My therapist even said I was one of the kindest people she knows. That was strange. lol


----------



## Dreaming1111

Despite my mistakes I am a good and loving person. I keep working to overcome what I am struggling with.


----------



## Kevin001

Its been about 10 months since I've last self-harmed, I'm so proud of myself. I'm so strong.


----------



## Sergio Santos

I can turn up as a shy guy when I don't know no one but when you get to know me I'm one of the nicest guy you would ever meet and I like to help people alot without anything in return.


----------



## Trooper

Ooowww, look at you, you thing, you.


----------



## thomas49

You are kind to others no matter their background and you never give up on something you put your mind to.


----------



## Smiddy

I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and gosh darn it people like me.


----------



## lostintricacy

you're great at journalling and drawing stuff, and although you're awkward, you can still loosen up and be chill in certain moments


----------



## butterskenny

You can communicate with your friends. You are brave and confident. You can do it and you're really amazing at being creative. Keep going and keep your mind to it.


----------



## Rainy Cakes

You're gunna be who you wanna be and no one can stop you. You've come this far; dont stop now. You've been beaten along the way but warriors dont play safe. Keep going, you can do it.


----------



## charmingSkies2537

JenN2791 said:


> I'm glad I'm able to think up plans on what to do on my free time rather than sitting around bored to death - which is where the negative thoughts come in.


Totally agree! Keeping active (mind or body) helps so much


----------



## humblelulu

I may be struggling atm, but I finally took the initiative to come out of my comfort zone and leave a place that was making me very unhappy for ages. It was a hard decision to make and requires lots of hard work to follow, which is scary. But the fact it's scary and took a lot to do makes me really proud of myself. I normally run for anything that might make me uncomfortable, but this time I ran full force into something that will be difficult but so so so much better and beneficial for my future. 

So I guess I'm not as weak as I feel I am. And am actually pretty strong.


----------



## butterskenny

You're doing well. Your therapist, friends, and family all say you're stronger than you realize. You can do this and don't worry about making mistakes. In the end we're all human, so just do what you can and move on.


----------



## Kevin001

Look how far you've come, doing stuff you would never think you'd do in the past. You're so brave.


----------



## Alretidead

I am the best me i can be


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Trooper said:


> Ooowww, look at you, you thing, you.


This


----------



## Taaylah

Hi Taaylah. It was really nice of you to help that person out today, and to do it for free when they offered to pay, even if you mainly only did it for good karma.


----------



## The Library of Emma

you got yourself outside today even when you wanted to sleep.


----------



## Kevin001

You're 11 months clean......you've come a long way.


----------



## MasticatorOG

Even though my psychological fears are worst than my physical pain, I'm praying for me to learn to feel strong in brittle bones. Amen. And I have a strong faith, therefore I have a strong future. 😆🤗😊😊

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888

I'm a good businesswoman.


----------



## Riff Raff

I usually dont like to compliment myself in life because I don't want to ever come off as being conceited. But this is a forum and its a pretty cool topic to explore so here it goes. 

I am happy that I have never gotten into any real trouble during my adult life. I have never been arrested, have no criminal record to speak off, have never been sued or anything like that. I have never been kicked out of an apartment. I have never had a car repossessed, I have never defaulted on a loan or anything like that. I have never been in serous debt. I always pay all my bills on time. 
I have never hurt anyone in any serous way. I do not have any enemies to speak of. I have always paid my way in life and do not owe anybody any money. I also have helped out a lot of people in life. 
So I have been a pretty good citizen my whole life.


----------



## Riff Raff

I also wanted to add a few other things from the above post 
I get along with people very well. I am very good with computers and technology 
I am pretty good at having interesting conversations with people 
I can be funny at times and make people laugh a lot. 
I can type 50 words per minute. I am an educated guy in most areas of life. 
and I take good care of myself. 

those are some other decent qualities about me LOL


----------



## momentsunset

I have nice hair and nails and amazing self discipline.


----------



## slickyabra

At least be glad you aren't dead at this point. It's been a pretty tough life and there's still so much to experience. You have friends with you who help you feel better and not go insane (albeit they are pretty rowdy at times). You're doing great you just need to stay focused and move on.

(Even though your grades are horrid at the moment, but that can always be fixed)


----------



## doe deer

you have really nice natural eyebrows and nice long nails. and you're starting to be ok at cooking.


----------



## calm space

you choose to look at this thread at a step towards feeling a little more positive


----------



## 0blank0

You have lovely eyes
You have a nice singing voice i suppose
You're big feet are pretty. .


----------



## Kevin001

You've come such a long way, you're so brave/strong.


----------



## The Library of Emma

you just found the positive light in a situation and let it overtake the embarrassment


----------



## Kilgore Trout

You are so awesome. You're like the coolest guy. Such a pity only few people know you enough to understand this.
And you are a good person. You are so kind and good that no one can believe it 
Also don't pay attention to those people. They are just racist. Their kind has done this to native Americans, Jews, black people, etc. They just need something to hate :hug


----------



## meepie

You're pretty good at this insurance stuff.


----------



## GChopsticks

You have a yummy head!


----------



## xxDark Horse

I'm a great guitar player, I love to code, i'm a great and likeable guy and someday a girl is going to know that.


----------



## meepie

xxDark Horse said:


> I'm a great guitar player, I love to code, i'm a great and likeable guy and someday a girl is going to know that.


atta boy!

---


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm resilient and persistent.


----------



## momentsunset

I have the ability to be empathetic which a lot of people find difficult it seems.
Pretty decent looking legs after working out a lot too. Yay muscle definition


----------



## tea111red

my lips look good after crying.


----------



## SparklingWater

(copy pasted from another thread) My body- overweight though i may be- i am beautiful, gorgeous skin, tall, i wake up every morning with breath in my lungs, my blood flowing, my appendages working, my brain soaking in life. oh not to forget this great smile, hair and nails


----------



## SparklingWater

I dream big. I try... or at least I try to try lol.


----------



## SparklingWater

Smart person with a very good brain. The best brain. Some, some scientists- they tell everyone- they all say 'her brain, it's the best brain.' Me? I got a good brain what can I say. Smart. Very smart. (lmao! there are some things to love about Trump when I'm not crying)


----------



## Squirrelevant

I'm working hard on myself right now. I've done well under the circumstances.


----------



## momentsunset

I'm an honest person


----------



## SwtSurrender

I put my whole heart into everything I do, everything I say, everything I write. Wow, *pats cute Alex on her back like Dr. Richards told her to do. :haha


----------



## SwtSurrender

realisticandhopeful said:


> (copy pasted from another thread) My body- overweight though i may be- i am beautiful, gorgeous skin, tall, i wake up every morning with breath in my lungs, my blood flowing, my appendages working, my brain soaking in life. oh not to forget this great smile, hair and nails


Exactly, we have to appreciate ourselves more, we are healthy and we are here and we should dream big yes, go for it. Haha, well I did see your hair, honestly it's so beautiful on you, I wish I had some like that. Overweight? Nah, no way, I bet you and me look the same or I might be more to love way more, idk my buttocks are weird, would be nice to see if we look the same or not one day if you'd like. I didn't think you were when I saw you honestly, you look very sexy and that's all that matters. As long as you're working on yourself be it weightloss or improving your mind like we both are lol, we are worth everything and more that comes our way. I like your attitude too, you're very positive and optimistic and helpful and that's the way to be always.


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden

You're my hero, you know that?


----------



## Kevin001

Good job with fixing the toilet handle.


----------



## Vladislavkari

I have the most amazing jawline. 
It's really handsome and it's amazing
I can't stop touching it


----------



## SparklingWater

My heart is quite bigly.


----------



## butterskenny

Me to myself: You can talk to people! I'm proud of you!!


----------



## 629753

Nice song you put out there young blood


----------



## forever in flux

I've got the moves like Jagger


----------



## Greys0n

it's Friday, so now you can relax


----------



## Strago

I have a lot of empathy for others and I am a good listener.

This is a great thread.


----------



## Virgo

Quit worrying you're doing fine. Good job


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I'm a very efficient hard worker.


----------



## Unknown Trooper

Uh....well...this is hard.

I know! I know! Because you can't think of a compliment for yourself that means you're modest !


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

You are good at a lot of games, congrats. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Your body is looking good today.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

No one can cook a steak better!

NO ONE!


----------



## Xenacat

I have achieved a lot despite suffering from SA. I'm proud of my achievements.


----------



## Nitrogen

You're still here. You're still fighting. You are not as weak as you assume.


----------



## CloudChaser

Your skin has been slightly less 'ghoul from fallout' lately.


----------



## Paperback Writer

You're not done yet. Just the fact that you realise this is a start.


----------



## kombustible

I dunno how but I made it this far. I can do emotions now, it might make me psycho a lot of the time but I can see into people and read the subtleties like never before. I can finally communicate.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Good job, you did good in that one match.


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden

You're beautiful.


----------



## HobbitInHell

I have a achieved a lot in life despite suffering from SAD, and I am stronger than I realise.


----------



## Taaylah

I was at the airport at the kiosks where you do it yourself: check in, print your boarding pass and pay for your luggage. The last part is paying for luggage, and the people next to me asked someone who worked there if the machine took cash. She said it didn't, and pointed to an extremely long, slow moving line they would have to wait in to be pay cash at the desk. They were a bit younger than me, probably late teens, and I think brother and sister. I could tell they were new to flying, and after she said they'd have to get in line they looked at each other helplessly like they didn't know what to do.

The same exact thing happened to me when I was younger. I didn't have a debit or credit card at the time and had to wait in a long line to be helped at the desk. I would've missed my flight if a super nice and helpful employee didn't step in after seeing my freaked out face and take my money from me herself, go to the back for change and essentially cut the line and check my luggage for me right away. I'm pretty sure that wasn't in her job description, but she did it anyway. I was so thankful and relieved, and even with her help I barely made my flight, so I for sure would have missed it without her stepping in. 

Anyways, as soon as I saw their nervous/helpless looking expressions it took me back to that moment, so I offered to use my debit card to pay and they can give me the money. They were extremely grateful for the help. I think that was pretty nice of me to do, especially since I'm pretty broke myself. Some people around us looked at me like I was crazy for doing it, but I made sure they were not scamming me and double checked the screen to see how much baggage it said they had and what it cost lol.


----------



## Nitrogen

You have been through hell, honestly, think about how you felt 2015-16 and how much you were suffering.. yet despite all of it, despite all of the hardships and sometimes just wanting to give up and thinking about kicking the bucket, you made it and things are so much better now. You even managed to get on the Dean's list despite your pain. You worked really ****ing hard for it. Even if sometimes the world seems bleak, it surely has a whole lot more color than it did last year.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

You've done good today taking care of your mom. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## I Beethoven

Amazing body


----------



## SparklingWater

Good job reaching out for help so often thisweek. It wasn't easy to be vulnerable but ya did it. Nice.

Also, good job not being a mean ***** most of the time lol. Let's keep that one going!


----------



## momentsunset

You may have a really sensitive side, but you're also super strong as well.
Not many people would be able to hold up as well as you do given what you've been through.


----------



## JonB84

Well done for interacting at the school gates today - it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## The Library of Emma

You could be doing much worse.


----------



## iamanonymous

I like how you make decisions like life is a game ^_^_^_^_^


----------



## SparklingWater

I sometimes call myself mercurial, but another view of that is flexible. I'm able to view a situation, reframe it, find the hope in it, find the upside, find the lesson and figure out a way to deal and make it work. Eternally hopeful, eternally resilient. *Nothing *will ever get me down long enough for me not to turn it into a benefit and climb out on it's back. I love that about myself and I will never lose it. It's why this SA and trauma stuff is difficult while i struggle through it, but will make me an asset and a blessing to so many others and myself. There is nothing I am more proud of.


----------



## EarthaKitten

I made a dog feel a little better today.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Hm...*

I think I'm good with my hands.

I get a couple of compliments with regard to my handwriting.

I can't throw a paper ball into a bin for the life of me though. I have poor accuracy in that instance.


----------



## SplendidBob

I have a lovely pelt of body hair, like a bees pelt (minus the colouring or texture or type of hair).

I wonder if anyone has ever farmed and used bees for their pelt?


----------



## nekineko

Most people don't have the patience to get to know me, but that's OK. 
I'm still a good person, and I'm pretty awesome.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm a very caring person and I do a lot for the people I love.


----------



## momentsunset

I'm making more of an effort lately to not be so guarded. I'm becoming less scared, and taking risks I never would have taken years ago.


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm making a ton of progress. Plus i can drive really well. All in all i really like myself and that's a lovely thing to realize after hating myself for so long.


----------



## ChloeJade

Ugh... I always feel weird saying good things about myself, but here I go.

-people say I have really pretty eyes + eyelashes
-I'm maintaining an average weight which is good for my unhealthy diet
-my skin is pretty good (not counting my back lol)
-I'm kinda smart if my grades mean anything


----------



## TryingMara

The new hairstyle and color looks good. Makes me look like a different person. Feel slightly more confident.


----------



## harrison

I can be very funny and entertaining sometimes. One person told my old shrink that I could have been a comedian - I think I'd been telling him and other people stories in the common room.

I sometimes forget I can be like that - and I certainly didn't feel very entertaining this morning.


----------



## Kevin001

You're making great progress, keep it up.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Your hair feels so ****ing soft you should pretend to be a cat and have people pet you. 

...

In fact, maybe you should do that anyway.


----------



## gthopia94

Thankful that I've kept my sanity.


----------



## jennay92

Jennay, you have such nice long brown hair.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

You did good in the store yesterday, even if you felt extremely awkward and nervous. You did good. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

You're so brave....going to work every day....driving.....talking to people...going out to places...etc. 

You never in a million years thought you even be alive at 26 yet alone doing all of this. The struggle is real and you feel like people forget you have issues but you keep going.


----------



## CNikki

I'm proud that I took the time to go out and get some sun as well as a good long walk today. Need to do more of it.


----------



## CNikki

Kevin001 said:


> You're so brave....going to work every day....driving.....talking to people...going out to places...etc.
> 
> You never in a million years thought you even be alive at 26 yet alone doing all of this. The struggle is real and you feel like people forget you have issues but you keep going.


I know the feeling. I've made some milestones recently and while they're small I want to reflect on the fact that I proved some things that were labeled on me throughout my life as wrong...at least thus far.


----------



## Melancholicmushrooms

Good job going outside today, lol. 
You depressed whacko


----------



## alexxah1990

I'm proud of myself for finally admitting to myself that I have anxiety issues and plucking up the courage to talk to a doctor. I'm currently doing CBT and its going really well so far!


----------



## Kevin001

CNikki said:


> I know the feeling. I've made some milestones recently and while they're small I want to reflect on the fact that I proved some things that were labeled on me throughout my life as wrong...at least thus far.


Its a constant battle...its not like boom you're in the clear. I'm fighting daily.


----------



## Ramintafromlt

Raminta, good job working on that poi combo _______ uploaded a few days ago. i hope it will get you into his group.


----------



## Laurelles

The diet is working, well done on actually committing to it


----------



## Kevin001

Love your composure, you never seem rattled.


----------



## Paperback Writer

It feels like there has been a real shift in your mentality lately. 

Turns out cocaine really _is _one hell of a drug. (lol jk)


----------



## Lyddie

Well done for getting up today, doing Yoga first thing in the morning, and for applying for a number of jobs. Small steps forward, And you'll get there. Well done!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Waking up at a decent hour this morning felt good for a change.


----------



## CNikki

- Good job on initiating to reach out. It's better than not attempting at all and confiding in the loneliness that has been surrounding you.

- You're going to get through the issues you are dealing with. You've done it once before, it won't stop you now. Have faith that it'll work out for the best.


----------



## Paperback Writer

You did well to deal with that unexpected visitor earlier. 

...Now all you have to do is dispose of the body.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

You keep fighting even when you feel like there is nothing left to fight for.


----------



## cinto

You're not fly, but your white adidas hat is


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Lol

You're a great guy, believe in yourself.


----------



## Ghossts

My synesthesia is the only good thing about me.


----------



## Kevin001

coyeyes said:


> You can be kind sometimes.


All the time


----------



## LashawndaVillanueva

I am very focused towards my future. I am really proud of myself.


----------



## MondKrabbe

I have a kind heart and I have a good work ethic.


----------



## eh3an2010

The sadness will last forever


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Ah...I have a nice shirt. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg

You are one tough mother****er.


----------



## solalone

Maintained a relatively fluent conversation yesterday without having an attack. Well done!


----------



## Heidi09

I am kind, caring, compassionate


----------



## Kevin001

You are so brave, not letting your anxiety get to you.


----------



## tylerthecreator

I had horrible anxiety for school last friday, but I still went regardless... I'm proud of myself for going, I didn't think I would


----------



## newbro

I have woken up early despite it being Sunday, and haven't drunk any alcohol yesterday.

I am also reading posts on SAS and doing my therapy, thus getting better with the goals.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm a very kind person and I hate seeing others in pain.


----------



## CWe

You're stronger than you realize


----------



## Kilgore Trout

You're cool.

PS: It's not your fault it didn't work. That guide was nonsense and those people were idiots. :squeeze


----------



## nonhuman

I am courageus and nothing can stop me from becoming the true character I was meant to be.


----------



## blue2

I could say some but I don't really believe them, the best I could say is I'm the most stubborn person I know.


----------



## mcpon14

I'm a nice and kind-hearted guy.


----------



## thistea215

I am very laid back. I like that about myself, people have told me they like me because I don't scare them and they can tell me things without me judging.


----------



## Kevin001

Look how far you've come....look at all the stuff you're doing now.....insane.


----------



## TippyTappy

This is a very good thread! Response: I learned how to do a dance move today that confused me for a long time.


----------



## roxslide

Seriously though... hmm. You are... not hideous. You can be thoughtful sometimes. You will do what you have to, to get by. That's about all I can think of.


----------



## naes

roxslide said:


> Seriously though... hmm. You are... not hideous. You can be thoughtful sometimes. You will do what you have to, to get by. That's about all I can think of.


lol "you tried". I love it xD

-edit: 
I will add that you are also funny


----------



## Kandice

I'm beautiful and sweet


----------



## Kevin001

You're not letting the negativity affect you, congrats .


----------



## Setebos

Okay... I'm a strong person. Yes, I've gotten through bad times and got back up with some bruises. But at least I got myself back up. Some aren't so lucky.


----------



## cherryisaac

I'm in a great mood today!


----------



## teuton

I'm everything that a girl would want(on paper) : good looking, good career, money, funny, even a bit of confidence sometimes, I just don't talk with them


----------



## Kevin001

Proud of you for helping them...they might not appreciate it but still you did the right thing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s good to be able to take on that news without getting angry


----------



## quietRiot10

I am much more supportive, understanding and caring these days. I am growing.


----------



## suleymanyaman

I have a good music taste.
I have a better vision of life than my peers who don't know about anything except hanging out with girls/boys and drinking.


----------



## Kevin001

You've been so brave lately, so proud of you facing your fears.


----------



## 8888

I'm creative and have a unique personality.


----------



## Serious Cat

I am absolutely a sexy beast


----------



## danibrittany

There are always going to be people in your life that have some control over you, like your parents, teacher, or boss. However, you’re mainly in charge of your own life. You can do whatever you want to do! You have the power to make your own decisions. Life can take you off course, but the overall direction you take is all up to you.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

You're Pickle Riiiick!


----------



## Darkblock9

I finally got the brave to wake up in the morning


----------



## forever in flux

Whilst sleep deprivation sometimes makes you look like sh!t, at least you rarely smell of it


----------



## forever in flux

eh3an2010 said:


> The sadness will last forever


That's the spirit!

I think you've got the wrong thread, either that or you're a sadomachist, in which case wrong thread again I'm afraid. Try 18+


----------



## forever in flux

Serious Cat said:


> I am absolutely a sexy beast


:lol finally some honesty in this thread. I take it your Avatar is a photo of you?


----------



## jacktrimarco

I am what I am is the best complement that i can give to me


----------



## forever in flux

Yes! I managed to kill another thread. Nice work son


----------



## mobc1990

I have good stamina.

I called befriender last week when i was feeling bad,i am not really good with talking on phone but i still did.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

Wow, you packed lunch on your own today, rice and eggs.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

You feel that everyone doesn't like you, and you're still trying your best. 
You're doing what is best for yourself. 
Got to take care of self before taking care of others.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

Good job updating all of the tracking numbers.


----------



## Aylib

You are waking up your soul and striving to reach your potential.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

I'm so good with HTML. Marry me.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

good job completing HTML tags in khanacademy. 
you're so great.
marry me.


----------



## The Library of Emma

You dragged yourself out into metaphorical dawn. I’m pleased with you. You tried hard enough. What you did was enough.

... I don’t sincerely believe this, but I so direly wish someone would reassure me with this sentiment... I’ve felt like such rubbish lately.

(There’s definitely a more proper thread for this, but this post is too heavy to dig up and move.)


----------



## The Library of Emma

You’re learning


----------



## Kevin001

At least your skin looks decent today


----------



## Daxi004

Today you did something right even tough there were dreadful encounters

This might be a day to remember.

Never stop getting up

You make my life worth living

Can I ever convince you that you are not dumb?

You can do it, and keep on

You are a good person capable of doing better


Hurray!! :grin2:


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

You are pretty cool sometimes, i guess.


----------



## Sillystring1212

I like your hair.


----------



## CNikki

You've had a history that not many people are willing to fight against. The willpower is there and the only person who you need to prove wrong is yourself. Keep fighting.


----------



## Goodlntentions

You have become stronger and wiser.


----------



## i suck at life

no


----------



## Sus y

You are soft to hug :b


----------



## Mabel Pines

I have adorably messy hair


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Um, you could use your 5-head for advert space.


----------



## Uglyforwork

*it helps to be positive*

it def helps to be positive. But it doesn't always solve the problem.


----------



## Jessie203

I'm always worried about the bad things that will happen to me. Most of them have but I go on and feel stronger after dealing with them. I shouldn't underestimate myself anymore.


----------



## Mabel Pines

I have some great friends from this site and this site is filled with great people.


----------



## 8888

I am strong.


----------



## Kevin001

You're changing embrace it


----------



## Sus y

Apparently, my hair grows a bit faster than average  (about 1,5-1,7 cm per month).

Sources: 
https://www.livescience.com/42868-how-fast-does-hair-grow.html
http://www.howtomakeyourhairgrowfastertips.com/how-fast-does-hair-grow/
My own measuring method :b


----------



## appledapple

i have good foresight, helping me avoid bad situations


----------



## Rebootplease

My helmet is so shiny


----------



## Kalakotkas

I am very talented in procrastinating.

I have increadible stealth skills: I can effortlessly become invisible in a group of my peers or elude people for prolonged periods without ever being spotted.


----------



## Ai

I am way stronger and more resilient than I give myself credit for.


----------



## Mabel Pines

I have good genes.


----------



## CNikki

This is a bit hard right now, but...

I'm glad that you've finally accepted certain things and learned not to run away from them any longer. It's a bit hard right now given that surrounding circumstances may hinder the growth for it, but it can and it will get better. You deserve to live the way you want and demand for respect instead of seeking and sometimes even fighting for it.


----------



## mobc1990

I think I am smart person,I used to not be but now through experience I have grown smarter


----------



## momentsunset

This year hasn't been perfect, but I have been pretty amazing at keeping with my theme I decided on for 2018, which is "be bold".


----------



## Suchness

Thanks man.


----------



## Mabel Pines

I have good taste buds.


----------



## momentsunset

I look hot in glasses.


----------



## spotlessmind90

Trying to improve yourself buddy, way to go


----------



## Zatch

You're clever as a devil. Keep learning from people, do something with it. Life isn't over babycakes.


----------



## mobc1990

I am a fully auto washer,I don’t need anyone to control,just on and start


----------



## SSJB

I


----------



## Ladybird1187

I'm a hard worker.


----------



## JerryAndSports

I always have a smile even though times are hard


----------



## 8888

I am lovable.


----------



## andy1984

you, sir, are an unstoppable force of wonderful weirdness


----------



## momentsunset

I have naturally long, beautiful eyelashes. I save a lot of money on mascara.


----------



## discopotato

You've been through hell this past year and you're still here, good job.


----------



## momentsunset

At least my awkward situations are funny most of the time. I may cringe at them but most of the time others just laugh.


----------



## mgra

I always try to be the best friend that I can be to everyone. I put a lot of effort into my relationships.


----------



## 8888

I am a good person.


----------



## harrison

I've got great hair.


----------



## Kwlgurl

I look pretty and don't need to wear makeup


----------



## Karsten

harrison said:


> I've got great hair.


I'm jealous.


----------



## harrison

Karsten said:


> I'm jealous.


You're only human mate.


----------



## 8888

I am funny.


----------



## Xemnas

well i might be a loner, depressed , not goolooking recluse.... but.. at i do have a nice job, and im somewhat useful home? i ...guess????????????


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm feeling much more confident in myself now. Very proud of myself! =)


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm a fighter. I do not give up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8888

I'm compassionate


----------



## SparklingWater

Once again, I don't give up. For a long of time therapy seemed to be doing nothing, but it was just slow going cause 27 yrs of having 10ft wide concrete walls around myself took a looooooooooong time to get through. I kept going. When I couldn't afford it, I kept looking and researching and calling and emailing and harassing until I found things in my price range (free lol.) I'm proud of myself. I'm resilient, I have staying power. I do not give in, I do not give up hope and I love that about myself. I should not be alive, but I am. I'm a wonder.


----------



## 3stacks

I have a beautiful set of perky and supple breasts


----------



## iamanonymous

I always keep trying on improving my situation


----------



## Kalliber

I do have nice teeth


----------



## SparklingWater

And for the 83rd ****ing time, I do not give up. I have grit. I don't back down, I don't give up on myself. I keep searching, keep doing the work. When I'm knocked the **** down, I wallow for a few weeks and I get the **** back up and keep pushing forward. No one will fight for me but me. I'm the last, best and only chance I've got and I matter enough to keep going. *plays we are the champions in the background* Not going down without a fight!


----------



## Fun Spirit

I may get low get low like Lil Jon but my spirit always remain strong. 
All these sorrow go
To all skeet skeet weep weep the heck with it
Stop then wiggle with it
Stop then wiggle with it 


:rofl I'm so stupid:rofl 
:rofl HA HA HA :rofl

I crack myself up.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I have a big smile.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## The Linux Guy

You are good at smelling bad, that is why you got shower a lot. :b


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

I am uhm, I mean I'm good at hmmm. I give it a pass for now. No no I found something , it's errrr ...nah ....maybe next time.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I am content and pleased with myself. Most people feel bad about still being a virgin, never had sex, or been in a relationship at whatever age they are. These things do not bother me at all. I could be a nun if I wanted to. lol

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## 8888

I am a good volunteer.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I have that Fighting Spirit. I may get knocked down hard but I always seem to come back up. It hurt a lot but I come back strong.

Reminds me of that Naruto song.






I'm so feeling this song. 
Fun Spirit is back yaw. 
LOL:rofl
 I'm so happy 
:yay Yay :yay

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## theusedblueandyellow

I think I am a kind person, and do my best to be kind to others and treat people the way I would like to be treated.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I am the Ultimate.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I feel mentally disabled with my OCD and social anxiety, but I'm proud of myself for being functional by holding down a job where half the time involves customer service, still driving around even with all the crazy people on the road and going out to places. 


I'm a functional mentally disabled person.... I think that sums me up nicely.


----------



## CNikki

3stacks said:


> I have a beautiful set of perky and supple breasts


Awesome. What are your tips?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

You have the biggest smile since happy mile.


----------



## 3stacks

CNikki said:


> Awesome. What are your tips?


The trick is to be slightly overweight lol


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

I'll try to give myself two, to really challenge myself.
I'm okay looking I guess.
I must be somewhat funny due to the fact that i make my friends laugh frequently.


There.. all done.
That was surprisingly difficult. lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My back is presently functioning in it's non-painful mode. Good job me!


----------



## boswell1967

I am happy because May 22nd marks my one year sobriety from alcohol. I have two jobs, a loving girlfriend, wonderful friends and family. My relationship with God is moving forward in a positive direction. I feel blessed and I pray all of you find happiness and joy


----------



## blue2

Man I have a pretty sweet pair of lungs, they suck good & blow hard.... this better not jinx it :afr


----------



## harrison

Well, I still think I have a pretty damn good head of hair. That's gotta count for something.


----------



## Kevin001

You've been through so much and you keep pushing.....you're so strong.


----------



## VIncymon

I have a good ear for music can play and draw.
If I continue I will probably start criticizing myself. lol


----------



## Fun Spirit

Great is my inner strength. Though I may come off as weak I still Keep Going. Though I may be made low I stand tall.

*Sent from Homer Simpson's Beer Bottle using Tapatalk*


----------



## 8888

I am unique.


----------



## Eric Narvaez

I'm pretty calm and relaxed with people and treat everyone with respect unless I get disrespected. 

Sent from my SM-J260T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm good at feeling down.


----------



## PF123

I'm resilient.


----------



## aqwsderf

You love with all your heart and I think that's a good quality to have (even if it hasn't really worked out in the end)


----------



## CNikki

Congratulations on taking in oxygen and then releasing it with carbon dioxide (CO2). At least it's slower in the process of contributing towards global warming than the industrial complexes.


----------



## Dappere bangerik

I wrote my cv for a job!
Did do some work on my essay, I kept some structure today.
I made healthy food!


----------



## Fun Spirit

I'm a deep thinker.


----------



## Elle Knight

I overthink and empathize with others.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I'm cute.


----------



## Velorrei

You could be great if you wanted to be.


----------



## lavignesabine

I’m really good at drawing


----------



## movingbee

Dear self, 

Despite all the pain and bad things that some people tell about you - always remember that God is above all and that He knows your genuine motives. So just stay humble and kind. You will reap the goodness of what your heart had sowed.


----------



## Greenmacaron

I achieved doing something out of my comfort zone. I've surprised myself


----------



## JustSmileZee

You clawed back from the lowest part of your life, a once highschool drop out with no sense of style and personality now youre in college with a 3.94 gpa , complimented on for your clothes and told you’re a wonderful human being , you got this z


----------



## 8888

I am learning from my mistakes and getting stronger every day.


----------



## Greenmacaron

I agree to do things I don't always feel like doing because it helps out someone else. I like to think I care about others.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I'm hilarious.


----------



## Socialmisfits

I'm bald


----------



## Starcut83

What's up man, how are you doing? Good, thanks to you. Aww, thanks! You're awesome! 😊 You too bro.


----------



## Greenmacaron

I'm not as fat as I thought I was and didn't look too bad in a bikini on hols... the first time I've worn a bikini in the past few years and I'm proud I wasn't too self conscious or having a meltdown.


----------



## VIncymon

Greenmacaron said:


> I'm not as fat as I thought I was and didn't look too bad in a bikini on hols... the first time I've worn a bikini in the past few years and I'm proud I wasn't too self conscious or having a meltdown.


Awesome for you !
Whilst I don't have the 6pack abs that I would like, and I feel like my belly could be less flabby...I've been told I have a muscular frame in recent times...yep 😊


----------



## SparklingWater

I never give up. Still here trying. Has to count for something.


----------



## Humesday

I am the ****ing man when it comes to procrastination. I deserve an award.


----------



## Wolfen

The Kardashev scale states alien civilizations have an intelligence level that goes from 0 to 7 (you can watch a YT video on that).
Certain numbers give civilizations certain abilities, eg if you're a level 2 civ you can draw energy from stars, if you're a level 4 you can create planets, etc.

Humans are being given the number 0.72.
I KNOW I'm higher than 0.72.
The reason: I've yet to meet 5 people who understand what kind of a person I am, what makes me tick, where my priorities are, why I'm very concerned about the future of mankind, why I think robot AI will ultimately destroy us (you can YT "Boston dynamics robot ai" for that), why I'm truly afraid of Blackrock (YT again).
My IQ is only a lowly 121 according to a professional IBM IQ test I did, but uhm ... it's just a number.

But honestly, there are times I'm thinking: "Man I know too much and I posted way too much on YT about what it is I know, certain agencies (yeah, one being the FBI) could have put me on their to-watch list years ago." (like that one time I got YT temp-banned for criticizing Jeff Bezos).

If you think I'm just being highly arrogant, I could get you some salt, though. 😝


----------



## SunshineSam218

No matter how bad things get for me, I'm still a fighter and a survivor. I'm not someone who gives up. I keep on going no matter what happens.


----------



## Humesday

I'm really happy with the way I look currently. My face is very lean, my light blue eyes are really standing out, my skin is mostly clear, and my physical fitness level is well above average. I'm not elite or anything, but, compared to most people, I'm in absurdly good shape, which is to say I'm just in shape. I'm so thankful for my physical health.


----------

